# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Τροφοδοτικών >  >  ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 30V-3A

## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω για αυτή την κατασκευή http://www.electronics-lab.com/proje...rol-0-002-3-a/   τα υλικά που επέλεξα είναι σωστά η πείρα λάθος υλικά

1W Metal Film Resistor ±1% 1 Ohm to 1M Ohm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1W-Metal-Fil...Vfkldw8S0E0aHQ
2,2kOhm
10 pcs



10PCS 0.47 ohm 0R47ΩJ 5 watt Axial ceramic cement power resistor 5W #BK5082
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10PCS-0-47-o...0AAOxyRhBS0-W8



10pcs 100K ohm 3362P-104 3362 P Trim Pot Trimmer Potentiometer
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-100K-o...EAAOSwajVUTaeN



Radial Electrolytic Capacitor - Wide Range Of Value & Voltages 0.1 to 3300uF 50V
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Radial-Elect...Yf7mhciFuiGMzQ
3300uf
5pcs



20PCS 47uF 50V 6mm*7mm Radial Electrolytic Capacitors NEW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20PCS-47uF-5...EAAOSwoydWoM7l



20PCS New 2A104J 100V 0.1UF 100NF Polyester capacitors
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20PCS-New-2A...3D291536455284



30 x 100pF 50V Ceramic Disc Capacitors - Free Shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30-x-100pF-5...gAAOxy-o5RzE5q



20pcs 10uF 50V 105°C Radial Electrolytic Capacitor 4*7mm
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20pcs-10uF-5...4AAOSwk1JWfhHM


10 x 1N5404 Diode Rectifier 3A 400V - Free Shipping
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10-x-1N5404-...0AAOxyY3ZRzEwc



100PCS 1N4148 DO-35 switching signal Doide NEW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100PCS-1N414...oAAOSwuTxV~SR~



50pcs 1N4734 1N4734A Zener Diode 1W 5.6V 5V6
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50pcs-1N4734...cAAOSwgQ9VwjOz



100 pcs. 1N4001 1A 50V Diode Assortment Kit NEW
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100-pcs-1N40...MAAMXQfvlSnzAL



30Pcs BC548 TO-92 NPN 30V 0.1A Transistor
http://www.ebay.com/itm/30Pcs-BC548-...oAAOxyOa9RzphN



5x 2N2218A MOTOROLA Silicon Transistors Si NPN 40V 800mA 800mW ~ BSW54 2N2219A
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5x-2N2218A-M...MAAOSwRgJXjJ0Z



100pcs New BC557B BC557 PNP Transistor TO-92
http://www.ebay.com/itm/100pcs-New-B...4AAOxye3BRrqcU



10pcs 2N3055 NPN AF Amp Audio Power Transistor 15A 60V
http://www.ebay.com/itm/10pcs-2N3055...kAAOxyrjZRrelN




5pcs TL081 TL081CP TI IC JFET Input Operational Amplifiers DIP-8 High quality
http://www.ebay.com/itm/5pcs-TL081-T...EAAOSwv0tVF3y~



50PCS 8 Pin DIP8 Integrated Circuit IC Sockets Adaptor Solder Type
http://www.ebay.com/itm/50PCS-8-Pin-...8AAOSwPgxVRLDf


τα υπέλειπα θα τα παρω απο ένα κατάστημα απο την περιοχή μου 
είμαι και λίγο άσχετος με τα τροφοδοτικά!

----------


## GR_KYROS

Επειδή βλέπω μια δυσκολία και ανασφάλεια θα μπορούσες να το πάρεις σε KIT
http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-30V-2mA-3A...QAAOSw6btXR-1q

κατά τα άλλα σωστά φαίνονται τα υλικά, με πλακέτα τι θα κάνεις ?

----------


## agis68

> Επειδή βλέπω μια δυσκολία και ανασφάλεια θα μπορούσες να το πάρεις σε KIT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-30V-2mA-3A...QAAOSw6btXR-1q



Bαγγέλη το link δεν βγάζει τίποτα γιατί το αντικείμενο εχει λέει φύγει

This listing (14197999431 :Cool:  has been removed, or this item is not available.

----------


## GR_KYROS

Εγώ το βλέπω
Τι PC  έχεις ?  :Smile: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-30V-2mA-3A...3D141979994318

----------


## agis68

> Εγώ το βλέπω
> Τι PC  έχεις ?




Βαγγέλη τώρα που το ξανάβαλες φάνηκε και δεν έχει σχέση το pc και το ξέρεις...Για την ιστορία έχω ένα λαπτοπ lenovo G50 που γενικώς μ@μ@ει!!! και ποτέ δεν είχα πρόβλημα με links ή ότι άλλο!!!

Το ρούπωσα το αγορι μου!!! :Tongue2:

----------


## Apostolh

> Επειδή βλέπω μια δυσκολία και ανασφάλεια θα μπορούσες να το πάρεις σε KIT
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/0-30V-2mA-3A...QAAOSw6btXR-1q
> 
> κατά τα άλλα σωστά φαίνονται τα υλικά, με πλακέτα τι θα κάνεις ?



Φίλε μου το kit που μου πρωτηνες αντέχει να δουλεύει για κανενα 15 λεπτό?

----------


## GR_KYROS

Δεν το έχω δουλέψει αυτό το kit απλά μου φαίνεται καλή αντιγραφή του κλασικού σχεδίου
Από εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεται σχετική ψύξη και γενικά ενίσχυση των εξαρτημάτων ισχύος
HTB1EgosFVXXXXc7XXXXq6xXFXXXw.jpg

εδώ η δική μου εκδοχή
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79316

----------


## chip

όταν φτιάχνεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 30V 3Α συνήθως είναι κάτι που το έχεις για πολλά χρόνια (ίσως και αρκετές δεκαετίες) και το χρησιμοποιείς συχνά... 
εντελώς φιλικά λοιπόν....
για αυτό θα διαφωνίσω με την επιλογή σου να αγοράσεις τα εξαρτήματα με τις χαμηλότερες τιμές στο ebay.
 Ιδιαίτερα θα προβληματιζόμουν με τα 2N3055 όπου τα αγοράζεις περίπου 35 λεπτά το ένα μαζί με τα μεταφορικά (κάποτε στην Ευρώπη είχαν χονδρική για μεγάλες ποσοτήτες γύρω στα 65 λεπτά), όπου είναι ένα εξάρτημα που έχει σταματήσει (αυτά που καταργούνται και έχουν ζήτηση αυξάνονται οι τιμές τους), και που παράγεται από πολλούς κινέζους κατασκευαστές οπότε έχει καλές πιθανότητες να είναι μαιμού. Αν λοιπόν είναι μαίμου κακής ποιότητας είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βραχυκυκλώσει σε κάποιο δύσκολο φορτίο και να δώσει στο κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτείς την μέγιστη τάση του τροφοδοτικού (πάνω από 30V) και φυσικά χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό ρεύματος.....

Φρόντισε για καλή ψύξη στο/α τρανζίστορ ισχύος

----------


## Apostolh

> όταν φτιάχνεις ένα τροφοδοτικό 30V 3Α συνήθως είναι κάτι που το έχεις για πολλά χρόνια (ίσως και αρκετές δεκαετίες) και το χρησιμοποιείς συχνά... 
> εντελώς φιλικά λοιπόν....
> για αυτό θα διαφωνίσω με την επιλογή σου να αγοράσεις τα εξαρτήματα με τις χαμηλότερες τιμές στο ebay.
>  Ιδιαίτερα θα προβληματιζόμουν με τα 2N3055 όπου τα αγοράζεις περίπου 35 λεπτά το ένα μαζί με τα μεταφορικά (κάποτε στην Ευρώπη είχαν χονδρική για μεγάλες ποσοτήτες γύρω στα 65 λεπτά), όπου είναι ένα εξάρτημα που έχει σταματήσει (αυτά που καταργούνται και έχουν ζήτηση αυξάνονται οι τιμές τους), και που παράγεται από πολλούς κινέζους κατασκευαστές οπότε έχει καλές πιθανότητες να είναι μαιμού. Αν λοιπόν είναι μαίμου κακής ποιότητας είναι πολύ πιθανόν να βραχυκυκλώσει σε κάποιο δύσκολο φορτίο και να δώσει στο κύκλωμα που τροφοδοτείς την μέγιστη τάση του τροφοδοτικού (πάνω από 30V) και φυσικά χωρίς κανένα περιορισμό ρεύματος.....
> 
> Φρόντισε για καλή ψύξη στο/α τρανζίστορ ισχύος




Μου πρωτινεις να παρω το kit απο το ebay!

----------


## chip

δεν θα σου προτείνω κάτι...
αλλα θα σου πω οτι εγώ θα έφτιαχνα αυτό που ξεκίνησες
 (αν και μπορεί να σε συμφέρει οικονομικά να έπερνες το ετοιμο μόνο και μόνο γιατί δεν χρειάζεται να φτιάξεις πλακέτα)
και μερικοί λόγοι είναι οτι
 αν δεν έχεις εμπειρία θα μάθεις 5 πράγματα... 
επίσης αν καεί κάτι θα είναι πιο εύκολο να το αντικαταστήσεις σε μία πλακέτα ενός επιπέδου σε σχέση με τα δύο επίπεδα του έτοιμου
τα εξαρτήματα που πήρες κάποια λογικά θα είναι καλής ποιότητας (πχ 2n2218 πρέπει να είναι πολύ καλα...) ενώ του έτοιμου θα είναι οτι πιο φθηνό υπάρχει σε όλα τα εξαρτήματα...


και ίσως ο βασικότερος λόγος για να ολοκληρώσεις αυτό που ξεκίνησες... στο λέω γιατί εγώ έχω το κακό πολλές φορές να ξεκινάω κάτι και να μην το ολοκληρώνω και είναι πολύ κακό αυτό!

----------


## Apostolh

> Δεν το έχω δουλέψει αυτό το kit απλά μου φαίνεται καλή αντιγραφή του κλασικού σχεδίου
> Από εκεί και πέρα χρειάζεται σχετική ψύξη και γενικά ενίσχυση των εξαρτημάτων ισχύος
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 66047
> 
> εδώ η δική μου εκδοχή
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=79316



Μπορείς να μου στηλεις το PCB απο την δικη σου εκδοχή να τον κανω και εγω για να λειτουργεί στο σύνεχες ρεύμα χωρίς κανενα πρόβλημα! Και ο πυκνωτές 10.000μf στα ποσά βολτ είναι?
LABORATORY POWER SUPPLY  11.jpg 
Και αυτά που εχω κυκλώσει πιες είναι η τιμές τους?

----------


## ggr

Ο πυκνωτης αυτος θα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον στα 50V .
Το μοναδικο εξαρτημα που εχεις κυκλωσει και δεν εχει τιμη ειναι ο πυκνωτης στην εξοδο, ο οποιος θα πρεπει να ειναι 10μF/50V.

----------


## Apostolh

> Ο πυκνωτης αυτος θα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον στα 50V .
> Το μοναδικο εξαρτημα που εχεις κυκλωσει και δεν εχει τιμη ειναι ο πυκνωτης στην εξοδο, ο οποιος θα πρεπει να ειναι 10μF/50V.



στην εξωδω κοντα είναι ενας πυκνοτης και δεν γραφη την χωριτικοτιτα του

----------


## ggr

Διαβασε πιο προσεκτικα την απαντηση μου που εγραψα πιο πανω....

_Ο πυκνωτης αυτος θα πρεπει να ειναι τουλαχιστον στα 50V ._
_Το μοναδικο εξαρτημα που εχεις κυκλωσει και δεν εχει τιμη ειναι_ _ο πυκνωτης στην εξοδο, ο οποιος θα πρεπει να ειναι 10μF/50V_

----------


## Apostolh

Σε ευχαριστω φιλε μου

----------


## Apostolh

Καλησπέρα και συγνώμη και πάλη για την ταλαιπωρία θα ήθελα να κάνω μια ερώτηση το τροφοδοτικό με τα από μήνες σταμάτησε να δουλεύει και μου βγάζει μόνο 11,9V στην έξοδο το μετράω και με πολυμετρο μου βγάζει πάλη 11,9V. Άλλαξα το τρανζίστορ που οδηγεί τα ισχύος πάλη τίποτα άλλαξα τους τελεστικούς και πάλη τίποτα και δεν ξέρω τι άλλα θα φταίει και είπα να γράψω εδώ που ξέρετε περισσότερα να μου πείτε την γνώμη σας.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γι'  αυτό  τι  γνώμη  έχετε?https://papatheou.gr/index.php?_rout...0v-0-10a-k-210

----------


## ikaros1978

> Γι'  αυτό  τι  γνώμη  έχετε?https://papatheou.gr/index.php?_rout...0v-0-10a-k-210



ειναι ενα απλο τροφοδοτικο το οποιο για να μπορεσει να δωσει πραγματικα την ισχυ που υποσχεται (300w) θα χρειαστουν το λιγοτερο 5 καλα τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο .Και δεν μιλαω για 5 τεμαχια 2n3055 αλλα κατι σε πιο ισχυρο ( 2n3772, 3773 κτλ) σε μια σχετικα καλη ψυκτρα.Αν βαλεις και δυο οργανα με τις τροφοδοσιες τις ανεξαρτητες που χρειαζονται συν μεγαλους πυκνωτες, συν το κουτι ολα αυτα πανε σε ενα κοστος περι τα 80-100 ευρω. Δεν θα παραθεσω λινκ για ετοιμα τροφοδοτικα που ειναι ιδιας ισχυος και ισως πιο φθηνα μιας και ο καθενας μπορει να κανει αναζητηση. 
Τωρα αν καποιος θελει να το δοκιμασει απο εκπαιδευτικης αποψης η θελει κατι απλο...με μερικα τρανζιστορ στην εξοδο 3-4 Α τα εχει σιγουρα.

επισης να αναφερω πως  αν φοραει το ολοκληρωμενο που υποψιαζομαι δεν κατεβαινει κατω απο 1.5-2 volt ( οχι απαραιτητο σε ολους απλα το αναφερω) .Και επισης επειδη δεν εχει αναδραση , σε απαιτησεις φορτιου θα εχουμε πτωση τασης.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Κατ΄  αρχήν  ευχαριστώ  Βαγγέλη  με  τους  ωραίους  λαμπάτους  σου,  αρκετά  υλικά  υπάρχουν  όπως  κουτί  όργανα  ίσως  και  άλλα  η  τιμή  μου  φαίνεται  τσιμπημένη   σε  περίπτωση  βραχυκυκλώματος  τι  γίνεται  κόβει  τελείως  ή  δίνει  το  ρεύμα  που  είναι  ρυθμισμένο?  έχω  φτιάξει  αυτο  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36195   καλά  πάει  δεν  το  έχω  ζορίσει  και  είναι  στο  στάδιο  τελικού  μαζέματος  του  αλλά  θα  ήθελα  και  ρυθμιση  ρεύματος,

----------


## ikaros1978

> Κατ΄  αρχήν  ευχαριστώ  Βαγγέλη  με  τους  ωραίους  λαμπάτους  σου,  αρκετά  υλικά  υπάρχουν  όπως  κουτί  όργανα  ίσως  και  άλλα  η  τιμή  μου  φαίνεται  τσιμπημένη   σε  περίπτωση  βραχυκυκλώματος  τι  γίνεται  κόβει  τελείως  ή  δίνει  το  ρεύμα  που  είναι  ρυθμισμένο?  έχω  φτιάξει  αυτο  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36195   καλά  πάει  δεν  το  έχω  ζορίσει  και  είναι  στο  στάδιο  τελικού  μαζέματος  του  αλλά  θα  ήθελα  και  ρυθμιση  ρεύματος,




adjustable-30v-lm723-power-supply-circuit.jpg

τοτε αφου εχεις καποια παρακαταθηκη υλικων....μπορεις να το φτιαξεις μονο σου σε μια πλακετα γενικης χρησης , ειναι απλο το κυκλωμα. 25 ευρω δεν θα τα εδινα προσωπικα για αυτο το κιτακι.
Οταν το τροφοδοτικο εχει current limit σε περιπτωση βραχυκυκλωματος δινει το μεγιστο ρευμα που ειναι ρυθμισμενο. Θεωρω πως ειναι απαραιτητο ενα εργαστηριακο τροφοδοτικο να εχει current limit . 

Eυχαριστω Θυμιο

----------


## sot1

https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...t=85802&page=2    #13
δες αυτό , νομίζω ότι έχω και μια πλακέτα  περισια 
στο βραχυκύκλωμα συνεχίζει με το ρεύμα που είναι ρυθμισμένο

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Για  να  μην ανοίγω  νέο θέμα  αν σε  αυτό  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37220  το  τροφοδοτικό  αφαιρέσω  τα  δύο  2Ν3772  ή αν  χρησιμοποιήσω  2  2Ν3055  θα  πάρω  πάρω 5-6 αμπέρ  επίσης  αν  χρησιμοποίησω  μετασχηματιστή  0-12-24ν  με  χειροκίνητο  διακοπτη  επιλογής  12 24 βόλτ  θα  πρέπει  να  κάνω  κάποια  αλλαγή  στα υλικά.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Για να μην  ανοίγω νέο  θέμα  ψάχνοντας  στην  αποθήκη  βρήκα  ένα  μετασχηματιστή  πακάκι 15  βολτ  2 αμπέρ  και  σκέπτομαι  να  φτιάξω  ένα  απλό  ρυθμιζόμενο  τροφοδοτικό  1,5-14 βολτ  περίπου  που  δεν  θα  τραβάω  πάνω  απο  1-1,5 αμπέρ  είμαι  ανάμεσα σε  αυτά  τα  σχέδια  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37220  με  αλλαγή  υλικών  βασικά  επειδή  έχει  το  723 και  περιοριστή  ρεύματος  ή  αυτό  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=36195  με  μια  ασφάλεια  5 Α  στην  έξοδο.

----------


## elektronio

Και τα δύο σχέδια είναι απλά και εύκολα. Αφού θες και ρύθμιση ρεύματος προτίμησε αυτό με το 723. Για τα αμπέρ που θέλεις μπορείς να βάλεις για τρανζίστορ εξόδου ένα 2Ν3055.

----------


## Antonis12

Πάρε αυτό και μην παιδεύεσαι. Το έχω φτιάξει .δουλεύει καλά και έχει και περιορισμό ρεύματος.https://www.banggood.com/Original-Hi...r_warehouse=CN

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό είναι μέχρι 1Α.

----------


## Antonis12

> Αυτό είναι μέχρι 1Α.



 Ναι σωστά αφού ο μετασχηματιστής του είναι 2 a. Εξάλλου  και ο ίδιος μέχρι 1- 1.5 Α ζητά να φτιάξει.

----------


## elektronio

Αν είναι να αγοράσει κάτι έτοιμο γιατί να μην πάρει το γνωστό κιτ που είναι και πιο φτηνό (από το προτεινόμενο) και θα μπορεί να εκμεταλευτεί και όλα τα αμπέρ του μετασχηματιστή του.

----------


## Antonis12

Και το άλλο κιτ είναι,υπάρχει και μια παραλλαγή του γνωστού στα 2Α. Ωστόσο ο μετασχηματιστής του είναι μόνο 2Α, οπότε δεν έχει και πολλές επιλογές.

----------


## DiViDi

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.

Έφτιαξα το κυκλωματακι του τροφοδοτικού απο το KIT του bangood και ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής.
Χρησιμοποιόντας το παρακάτω μετασχηματιστή και με μια δευτερή ίδια πλακέτα θα μπορούσα να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό διπλό? να έχω δηλαδη δυο εξοδους 0-30V?


90863763_651554975415660_3887061684824571904_n.jpg

Eυχαριστώ
Δημήτρης

----------


## sdouze

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Έφτιαξα το κυκλωματακι του τροφοδοτικού απο το KIT του bangood και ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής.
> Χρησιμοποιόντας το παρακάτω μετασχηματιστή και με μια δευτερή ίδια πλακέτα θα μπορούσα να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό διπλό? να έχω δηλαδη δυο εξοδους 0-30V?
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80475
> 
> Eυχαριστώ
> Δημήτρης



Καλησπερα,
Λογικα ο μετασχηματιστης σου που ειναι 27V AC μαλλον θα καψει το κιτ καθως στο bangood γραφει 24v AC και υποθετω οτι ειναι η μεγιστη ταση που μπορει να παρει(ετσι εχω δει σε καποια αλλα παρομοια κιτ).Δεν το λεω με σιγουρια περιμενε μηπως απαντησει καποιος αλλος που γνωριζει.
Να κανω μια ερωτηση και εγω για το συγκεκριμενο κιτ ,θα μπορουσα να χρησιμοποιησω ενα μπαλαστ στα 11V 4A AC(δεν θυμαμαι ακριβως) αντι για μετασχηματιστη;

----------


## selectronic

> Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
> 
> Έφτιαξα το κυκλωματακι του τροφοδοτικού απο το KIT του bangood και ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής.
> Χρησιμοποιόντας το παρακάτω μετασχηματιστή και με μια δευτερή ίδια πλακέτα θα μπορούσα να κάνω το τροφοδοτικό διπλό? να έχω δηλαδη δυο εξοδους 0-30V?
> 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 80475
> 
> Eυχαριστώ
> Δημήτρης



Πρώτα απ' όλα όπως είπε και ο Σάββας τα 27Vac γίνονται περίπου 38Vdc (χωρίς φορτίο) οπότε είσαι στα όρια ενός σωστού LM317 και ίσως πάνω από όσο αντέχουν τα Κινέζικα LM317....
Το κύκλωμα της πλακέτας σου πρέπει να είναι αυτό.

Ο 80VA μετ/στης σου έχει ένα δευτερεύον με μεσαία λήψη, οπότε δεν μπορείς να βάλεις ακόμα μία πλακέτα με LM317 όπως λες για πάρεις δύο εξόδους.
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις έτσι όπως είναι ο μετ/στης είναι να φτιάξεις συμμετρική τροφοδοσία +-27V (= 54V μέγιστη τάση στα άκρα) πχ με LM317/LM337 όπως το κύκλωμα παρακάτω (που έχει μόνο ρυθμιζόμενη τάση):
https://www.eleccircuit.com/0-60-vol...ng-lm317lm337/
https://www.eleccircuit.com/wp-conte...m317-lm337.jpg

Για να έχεις δύο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά που θα μπορείς να συνδέσεις και σε σειρά (για μία συμμετρική τροφοδοσία όπως παραπάνω) αλλά και παράλληλα (για μία έξοδο με διπλάσιο ρεύμα ή δύο ξεχωριστές τάσεις πχ +5V και +12V με κοινή γη) θα πρέπει να επέμβεις στον μετ/στη σου και να χωρίσεις την μεσαία λήψη σε δύο καλώδια ώστε να έχεις σύνολο 4 στο δευτερεύον.
Αυτό είναι το ίδιο με το να έχεις δύο ξεχωριστούς μετ/στες (προσοχή στην φάση όμως όταν τα συνδέεις μεταξύ τους!), οπότε μπορείς να βάλεις δύο κιτ με θετικούς σταθεροποιητές (LM317 ή οτιδήποτε άλλο) και να έχεις στην ουσία δύο ξεχωριστά τροφοδοτικά.

Πάντως αντί για το γραμμικό LM317 που έχει μεγάλες απώλειες (που θα μετατραπούν σε θερμότητα), θα μπορούσες να κάνεις ανόρθωση/εξομάλυνση και μετά να βάλεις ένα switching DC/DC module με έλενχο τάσης/ρεύματος (απλά θα πρέπει να βάλεις κανονικά pot στην θέση των trimmer που έχει η πλακέτα):
https://www.banggood.com/DC-DC-Step-...r_warehouse=CN

Προσοχή, γράφω "27V" σαν DC έξοδο γιατί αυτή είναι η τάση που μπορεί να δώσει ο μετ/στης στο μέγιστο φορτίο, αλλά είπαμε ότι χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο η τάση θα φτάνει τα 38V !!!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Φίλοι φίλες της κοινότητας για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα έχω ένα μ/τ 27βολτ 2.5Α και λέω να φτιάξω ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 0-24βολτ 2Α με ρύθμιση ρεύματος (προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος) με το LM 723 πως θα μπορούσα να βλέπω ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα?  το τροφοδοτικό θα δινει τα το ρεύμα που μπορεί ή που είναι ρυθμισμένο, κανένα βομβητή πως θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω για προειδοποίηση υπεροδήγησης.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> -Φίλοι φίλες της κοινότητας για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα έχω ένα μ/τ 27βολτ 2.5Α και λέω να φτιάξω ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 0-24βολτ 2Α με ρύθμιση ρεύματος (προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος) με το LM 723 πως θα μπορούσα να βλέπω ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα?  το τροφοδοτικό θα δινει τα το ρεύμα που μπορεί ή που είναι ρυθμισμένο, κανένα βομβητή πως θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω για προειδοποίηση υπεροδήγησης.



Για δες εδώ, στο κάτω μέρος του σχεδίου, του τελευταίου ποστ, δείχνω μια παρέμβαση. Ένα μοσφετ οδηγεί ένα τρανζίστορ στην ελαχιστοποίηση της τάσης. Το έχω βελτιώσει κι άλλο, αλλά δεν το έχω δείξει. Ανάλογα την ρύθμιση ή τον σχεδιασμό μπορεί να μειώσει την ένταση ή την τάση ή να τα ελαχιστοποιήσει ανάλογα ..... 
Ίσως τις επόμενες μέρες το δείξω εκεί.
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=98587

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> -Φίλοι φίλες της κοινότητας για να μην ανοίγω νέο θέμα έχω ένα μ/τ 27βολτ 2.5Α και λέω να φτιάξω ένα ρυθμιζόμενο τροφοδοτικό 0-24βολτ 2Α με ρύθμιση ρεύματος (προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος) με το LM 723 πως θα μπορούσα να βλέπω ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα?  το τροφοδοτικό θα δινει τα το ρεύμα που μπορεί ή που είναι ρυθμισμένο, κανένα βομβητή πως θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω για προειδοποίηση υπεροδήγησης.



Νομίζω πως το LM723 δεν προσφέρεται για ρυθμιζόμενο παρά μόνο για μικρορύθμιση 10% σε ήδη ρυθμισμένη τάση. Στο datasheet έχει λεπτομέρειες και κάνει μόνο του ρυθμίσεις έντασης αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ ευέλικτο. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.

----------


## selectronic

> Νομίζω πως το LM723 δεν προσφέρεται για ρυθμιζόμενο παρά μόνο για μικρορύθμιση 10% σε ήδη ρυθμισμένη τάση. Στο datasheet έχει λεπτομέρειες και κάνει μόνο του ρυθμίσεις έντασης αλλά δεν μου φαίνεται πολύ ευέλικτο. Μπορεί να κάνω λάθος.



Δημήτρη το LM723 είναι κλασσικό IC για ρυθμιζόμενα τροφοδοτικά, χρησιμοποιείτε εδώ και πολλάαααααα χρόνια, το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ψάξεις στο Google για "LM723 power supply circuit" και θα βρεις τα πάντα (δυστυχώς και ανόητα κυκλώματα που δεν δουλεύουν).





> -Φίλοι φίλες της κοινότητας για να μην ανοίγω  νέο θέμα έχω ένα μ/τ 27βολτ 2.5Α και λέω να φτιάξω ένα ρυθμιζόμενο  τροφοδοτικό 0-24βολτ 2Α με ρύθμιση ρεύματος (προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος)  με το LM 723 πως θα μπορούσα να βλέπω ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα?  το  τροφοδοτικό θα δινει τα το ρεύμα που μπορεί ή που είναι ρυθμισμένο,  κανένα βομβητή πως θα μπορούσα να προσθέσω για προειδοποίηση  υπεροδήγησης.



Το LM723 είναι ένα όλα-σε-ένα IC για τροφοδοτικά, έχει την δικιά του πολύ σταθερή Vref, τελεστικό και μικρό driver τρανζίστορ για CV κύκλωμα και άλλο ένα μικρό τρανζίστορ για περιορισμό ρεύματος (πιν 2-3 στο DIP):



Όταν η τάση στην επαφή Β-Ε του μικρού αυτού τρανζίστορ φτάσει τα περίπου 600mV (στην πραγματικότητα το τρανζίστορ μπορεί να ξεκινήσει να άγει στα 550-625mV), τότε "γειώνει" την τάση εξόδου του τελεστικού, οπότε και την έξοδο Vout (πιν 10).
Τα ~600mV αυτά τα μετράς πάνω σε μία αντίσταση "shunt" σε σειρά με την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού, οπότε αυτό που πρέπει να κάνεις είναι να υπολογίσεις ποια τιμή αντίστασης θα σου δώσει τα 600mV στο ρεύμα που θες, πχ μία 0.22Ω αντίσταση θα έχει 600mV στα άκρα της όταν διαρρέεται από ρεύμα ~2.7Α (=> ~1.6W dissipation στην αντίσταση).
Με τον ίδιο τρόπο μπορείς να έχεις ένα LED ή buzzer ή ότι άλλο θες όταν φτάσεις το όριο ρεύματος, βάζεις ένα μικρό τρανζιστοράκι (πχ BC546) με την επαφή Β-Ε πάνω στην αντίσταση shunt και στον Συλλέκτη έχεις το LED/buzzer/relay/ότι θες.

Διάβασε τα παρακάτω για το πως δουλεύει το LM723 και παραδείγματα κυκλωμάτων (όπως πχ αυτό το "lab power supply"). Πρόσεξε μόνο γιατί τα ποδαράκια είναι διαφορετικά στο DIP από ότι στο αρχαίο ΤΟ-100 case.
(επίσης όπως έγραψα και πριν κυκλοφορούν πολλά λάθος σχέδια στο ίντερνετ)

IC LM 723 Voltage Regulator (pdf)
A Collection of Proper Design Practices using the LM723 IC Regulator
ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 0-30V 0-20A (Moutoulos)

----------

mikemtb (23-11-20)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Δημήτρη το LM723 είναι κλασσικό IC για ρυθμιζόμενα τροφοδοτικά, χρησιμοποιείτε εδώ και πολλάαααααα χρόνια, το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να ψάξεις στο Google για "LM723 power supply circuit" και θα βρεις τα πάντα (δυστυχώς και ανόητα κυκλώματα που δεν δουλεύουν).
> 
> 
> 
> Το LM723 είναι ένα όλα-σε-ένα IC για τροφοδοτικά, έχει την δικιά του πολύ σταθερή Vref, τελεστικό και μικρό driver τρανζίστορ για CV κύκλωμα και άλλο ένα μικρό τρανζίστορ για περιορισμό ρεύματος (πιν 2-3 στο DIP):
> 
> 
> 
> Όταν η τάση στην επαφή Β-Ε του μικρού αυτού τρανζίστορ φτάσει τα περίπου 600mV (στην πραγματικότητα το τρανζίστορ μπορεί να ξεκινήσει να άγει στα 550-625mV), τότε "γειώνει" την τάση εξόδου του τελεστικού, οπότε και την έξοδο Vout (πιν 10).
> ...



Μπράβο Γιάννη, είσαι μέγας !!! Διάβαζα για πολύ δυσκοίλιες εξισώσεις και ήμουν έτοιμος να βάλω τιμές στο excell και να ψάχνω ... Θα το ξαναδώ με άλλο μάτι.

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

Σε αυτό το τροφοδοτικό έχει 24 βολτ είσοδο     s-l1600.jpg  μπορώ να κάνω κάτι και να το δουλέψω με είσοδο 36 *VDC ??*

----------


## selectronic

Το πρόβλημα με το συγκεκριμένο σχέδιο είναι ότι η τάση τροφοδοσίας των τελεστικών είναι η τάση "εισόδου" (36Vdc στην περίπτωσή σου) + 5-6V λόγο της αρνητικής τάσης, άρα πάνω από 40V σύνολο...
Διάβασε παρακάτω:
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/beginn...563/#msg897563

Επίσης το κύκλωμα χρησιμοποιεί charge-pump για να φτιάξει την αρνητική τάση, οπότε θέλει AC είσοδο. Αλλιώς θα πρέπει να βάλεις πχ ένα isolated DC/DC converter για να φτιάξεις τα -5V...

----------


## ΣΙΣΚΟΣ

οπότε θεωρητικά αν του βάλω  AC είσοδο 12 βολτ  ανεξάρτητη μπορώ να  δώσω ,και που τα 36 DCV (AN γίνετε) ??

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γιάννη κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση έχω καταλήξει σε αυτό  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88284  επειδή τα περισσότερα υλικά τα έχω  δεν κατάλαβα το τρόπο που αναφέρεις για τον βομβητή μήπως θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις ένα σχηματικό έστω και χειρόγραφο.

----------


## selectronic

> οπότε θεωρητικά αν του βάλω  AC είσοδο 12 βολτ  ανεξάρτητη μπορώ να  δώσω ,και που τα 36 DCV (AN γίνετε) ??



Διάβασες καθόλου το thread του EEVblog που σου έβαλα?
Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι λόγο σχεδίασης του συγκεκριμένου κυκλώματος, η μέγιστη τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού εξαρτάτε από την μέγιστη τάση  εξόδου (άρα τροφοδοσίας) των τελεστικών: η έξοδος του τέρμα δεξιά τελεστικού οδηγεί την Βάση του οδηγού τρανζίστορ (emitter follower συνδεσμολογία) οπότε αν ο τελεστικός μπορεί να βγάλει μέχρι πχ 20V στην έξοδο του, τόση _περίπου_ θα είναι και η μέγιστη τάση εξόδου του κυκλώματος.
Το πιο εύκολο είναι να βάλεις τελεστικούς που να αντέχουν την μέγιστη τάση, όπως στο κύκλωμα του λινκ που σου έβαλα.
Επίσης αν οι τελεστικοί ήταν rail-to-rail τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν η αρνητική τάση (άρα και η ανάγκη για AC τάση ώστε να δουλέψει το κύκλωμα charge pump).





> Γιάννη κατ' αρχήν ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση έχω καταλήξει σε αυτό  https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88284   επειδή τα περισσότερα υλικά τα έχω  δεν κατάλαβα το τρόπο που  αναφέρεις για τον βομβητή μήπως θα μπορούσες να ανεβάσεις ένα σχηματικό  έστω και χειρόγραφο.



Το pdf του προηγούμενου ποστ μου εξηγεί ακριβώς πως δουλεύει το current limit και έχει και απλά κυκλώματα για παραδείγματα.
Τα πιν 2-3 (στο DIP) είναι η επαφή Β-Ε ενός τρανζίστορ. Όταν η τάση μεταξύ αυτών των δύο πιν (Vbe) φτάσει τα *περίπου* 0.6V, τότε το μικρό τρανζίστορ ("Τ2" στο σχέδιό μου) αρχίζει και άγει οπότε η τάση εξόδου αρχίζει και πέφτει (ώστε να μην αυξηθεί άλλο το ρεύμα όταν τα 0.6V αυτά είναι σε μία αντίσταση "shunt"). Αν σε αυτά τα δύο πιν βάλεις εσύ παράλληλα μία δεύτερη Β-Ε ενός μικρού τρανζίστορ πχ ενός BC546, τότε μπορείς να βάλεις ένα LED για ένδειξη ή ότι άλλο θες.



Το παραπάνω κύκλωμα είναι χοντρικά το πως δουλεύει το LM723 και μάλιστα το έχω απλοποιήσει για ευκολία, στην πραγματικότητα το ποτενσιόμετρο θα έπαιρνε τάση από την Vref (πιν 6), το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ Τ1 δεν οδηγεί κατευθείαν το φορτίο αλλά τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος "εξόδου", κτλ.

Στο κύκλωμα που θες να φτιάξεις όπως και πολλά άλλα, για να έχεις ρυθμιζόμενο ρεύμα εξόδου χρησιμοποιείς και ένα διαιρέτη τάσης (με είσοδο πχ την Vref) ώστε να έχεις αυτά τα περίπου 0.6V που θέλει το πιν 2, ακόμα και όταν η τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση shunt (δύο 0.27Ω/5W παράλληλα στο κύκλωμά σου) είναι πολύ μικρή. Βασικά έχεις μία τάση "offset" ~0.6V (όταν το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι μηδέν) και σε αυτή προσθέτεις την πτώση τάσης πάνω στο shunt (και έχεις το pot σαν διαιρέτη τάσης για να κάνεις την ρύθμιση εκεί που θες).
Εσύ για ένδειξη θα κάνεις σύνδεση στα πιν 2-3 όπως στο παράδειγμα που σου βάζω για LED.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Βρίσκομαι σε διαδικασία κατασκευής του τροφοδοτικού που παραθέτω παραπάνω και ήθελα να κάνω μερικές έρωτήσεις.

Ενα τρανζίστορ 2Ν3055 φτάνει για 2.5Α μέγιστο και αν ναι θα χρειαστεί η αντίσταση 0.33Ω 5 WATT?

Οι αντιστάσεις  10Ω που συνδέει τον συλλέκτη του τρανζίστορ οδήγησης (ΒΤ 244) με τη βάση του (τών) τρανζίστορ εξόδου πόσα βάτ πρέπει να είναι καθώς και η αντίταση 100Ω που συνδέει τη βάση του τρ. εξόδου με τον συλλέκτη.
Εχω ένα 2Ν3055 και μετράω αντίσταση μεταξύ των Β C E απο 2.7 έως 7 ΜΩ λογικά δεν πρέπει να είναι καμμένο.

----------


## selectronic

Να βάλεις δύο τρανζίστορ όπως έχει το σχέδιο, ένα δεν είναι αρκετό. Αν σου έφτανε το ένα τρανζίστορ (ας πούμε ένα 2Ν3773) τότε δεν θα χρειαζόταν αντίσταση εκπομπού (είναι για να βοηθάνε να μοιράζονται το ρεύμα καλύτερα τα πολλά BJT).
Ότι ΝΡΝ (μη-Darlington !!!) πάνω από 100W σου κάνει, 2Ν3055/TIP35/2SC5200/κτλ. ΤΟ-3 είναι το καλύτερο case για μεταφορά θερμότητας από case στην ψύκτρα....

Η 10Ω να είναι 1W, οι δύο 100Ω στις επαφές B-E των εξόδου (και η 220Ω του driver) είναι μια χαρά με 1/4W.

Το τρανζίστορ που έχεις πέτα το και πάρε δύο ίδια (ίδια παρτίδα/κατασκευαστής/κτλ).

Αν θες μικρότερο μέγιστο ρεύμα μπορείς να βάλεις δύο 0.33Ω/5W αντί για 2x0.27Ω/5W ή να βάλεις ένα μικρό 1Κ/2.2Κ τρίμμερ αντί για την αντίσταση 1.2Κ που είναι ακριβώς πάνω από το pot ρύθμισης ρεύματος στο σχέδιο, και να το κάνεις έτσι.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Έφτιαξα το παραπάνω τροφοδοτικό αλλά δεν βγάζει τίποτα στην έξοδο βραχυκύκλωμα δεν είδα ούτε έκαψε την ασφάλεια μετά την ανόρθωση τι να κοιτάξω?

----------


## selectronic

Τώρα που παρατηρώ το κύκλωμα για να βρω την διαδρομή της οδήγησης, μάλλον στο σχέδιο έχει ξεχάσει να γειώσει το πιν 10 (ή το 9)...
Βάλε πρόχειρα ένα καλώδιο από πιν10 στο ένα άκρο των βαττικών αντιστάσεων (0.27Ω/5W στο σχέδιο) να δεις αν όντως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Έφτιαξα το παραπάνω τροφοδοτικό αλλά δεν βγάζει τίποτα στην έξοδο βραχυκύκλωμα δεν είδα ούτε έκαψε την ασφάλεια μετά την ανόρθωση τι να κοιτάξω?



Πιαστο από την αρχή, τάση AC, ανόρθωση, σταθεροποίηση κλπ...

----------


## selectronic

Στο σχέδιο του PCB υπάρχει σύνδεση του πιν10 με κάποια αντίσταση (δεν έψαξα ποια είναι στο σχέδιο), εσύ έκανες σύνδεση εκεί?
Το driver είναι PNP, πρέπει να τραβήξεις ρεύμα από την Βάση του για να ξεκινήσει να άγει, και αν δεν "γειώνεται" ο Εκπομπός του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ του 723 (πιν 9 ή 10) τότε πως θα τραβήξει ρεύμα από τον Συλλέκτη του?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Κατ αρχήν ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις τελικά πρέπει να συνδέσω το πιν 10 του 723 στο (-)  μετά τη ν αντίσταση;

----------


## selectronic

Να κάνεις την ένωση όπως στο σχέδιο του PCB.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Να κάνεις την ένωση όπως στο σχέδιο του PCB.



Στο σχέδιο της πλακέτας φαίνεται ότι δίνει (-) στο 10 του 723 μέσω μιας αντίστασης η τιμή της αντίστασης απ' ότι βλέπω στη εικόνα που είναι έτοιμο είναι 22Ω (κόκκινο κόκκινο μαύρο) αλλά γενικά βλέπω θέμα με τα χρώματα των αντιστάσεων.

----------


## selectronic

> ...Βάλε πρόχειρα ένα καλώδιο από πιν10 στο ένα άκρο των βαττικών αντιστάσεων (0.27Ω/5W στο σχέδιο) να δεις αν όντως αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα...



Δεν έχει σημασία σε ποια μεριά των αντιστάσεων θα κάνεις την ένωση, η τάση θα είναι η ίδια αφού το ρεύμα εξόδου θα είναι μηδέν...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Κατ' αρχήν πάλι ευχαριστω  Γιάννη η αντίσταση πριν το ποδαράκι 10 του 723 είναι όντως 22Ω.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Έδωσα (-) στο ποδαράκι 10 του 723 σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση 50 ωμ έφερε τάση 
όσο η ανόρθωση 38 βολτ αλλαζεστάθηκεε η 330 ωμ που φεύγει από το 7 του 723 βρίσκει την 680 ωμ και από κει πάει στο ρυθμιστικό τάσης, την αντικατέστησε με μια 450 ωμ πολλά βατ αλλά δεν έδωσε τάση.
Μια άλλη απορία η βάση του bd 244 πόση τάση πρέπει να έχει?

----------


## selectronic

Χμ, όπως είναι το σχέδιο το pot της τάσης συνδέεται μέσω της 330Ω κατευθείαν στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος, αν κάτι δεν δουλεύει σωστά και το pot είναι ρυθμισμένο στην ελάχιστη αντίσταση αλλά η τάση εξόδου είναι τέρμα, τότε θα βράσει και η 330Ω και το pot θα ψηθεί (30V στην 330Ω είναι περίπου 3W!)...

Η Βάση του ΡΝΡ θα είναι πάντα σε δυναμικό ίσο περίπου με την τάση "εισόδου" (τάση στην γέφυρα/πυκνωτή), ανεξαρτήτως της τάσης εξόδου.
Η τάση στον Συλλέκτη του θα πρέπει να είναι περίπου η τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού.

Κάνε έναν έλενχο πάλι να δεις ότι η συνδεσμολογία και οι τιμές των εξαρτημάτων είναι σωστές...

----------


## selectronic

Σου βάζω το βασικό σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού σου (μόνο το CV κομμάτι) μήπως και βοηθήσει:

Το LM723 είναι βασικά ένας τελεστικός + ένα μικρό ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ, συν βέβαια την εσωτερική Vref (7.15V typical) και το τρανζίστορ στα πιν 2-3 για περιορισμό ρεύματος.
*Ο εσωτερικός τελεστικός κάνει ότι μπορεί στην έξοδό του ώστε οι τάσεις στις εισόδους του να είναι ίσες.*
Η αναστρέφουσα είσοδος (πιν 4) μετράει την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού μέσω ενός διαιρέτη τάσης που περιλαμβάνει το pot ώστε να ρυθμίζεις την τάση εξόδου που θες.
Η μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδος έχει σταθερή τάση από την Vref μέσω του διαιρέτη 10Κ/1.5Κ, που για 7.15V πρέπει να είναι περίπου 0.9V. Αυτά τα 0.9V θα θέλει να έχει και στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο!
Το εσωτερικό ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ "γειώνει" την Βάση του ΡΝΡ οδηγού BD244 (ροή ρεύματος από Βάση προς την γη)  ώστε αυτό να αρχίσει να άγει και να οδηγήσει με την σειρά του την Βάση του ΝΡΝ εξόδου (δύο στην περίπτωσή σου) για να έχουμε την επιθυμητή τάση εξόδου στον Εκπομπό του (έξοδος τροφοδοτικού).

Βάζω μόνο το κομμάτι Constant Voltage και για να είναι απλό το σχέδιο αλλά και γιατί αν έχεις μόνιμα μέγιστη τάση στην έξοδο, έχεις πρόβλημα στο CV κομμάτι (ή έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένα τρανζίστορ κτλ), το CC κομμάτι το μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να ρίχνει την τάση εξόδου...
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γιάννη και πάλι ευχαριστώ στη βάση και στον εκπομπή του τρανζίστορ οδήγησης εχω την τάση ανόρθωσης και στον συλλεκτη τίποτα προφανώς δεν άγει στη βάση τι τάση πρέπει να έχει μάλλον αρνητική υποθέτω..

----------


## selectronic

Αν στον Συλλέκτη του ΡΝΡ έχεις μηδέν Βόλτ (σε σχέση με το μηδέν του 4700μF πυκνωτή) και στην έξοδο έχεις τάση, τότε κάτι τρέχει με τα εξόδου (που πρέπει να έχουν πάλι μηδέν Βολτ στην Βάση τους)!
Ή είναι καμένα τα ΝΡΝ εξόδου (βραχυκυκλωμένη επαφή C-E) ή έχει γίνει κάτι λάθος στην σύνδεση.
Βασικά και αυτό δεν ακούγεται σωστό, αν είχες πχ 30V στον Εκπομπό των ΝΡΝ εξόδου, τότε θα είχες κάποια τάση και στον Συλλέκτη του ΡΝΡ, αφού συνδέονται μέσω των 100Ω/10Ω αντιστάσεων... :Confused1: 
Για τριπλοτσέκαρε τις συνδέσεις σου...
Μήπως αντί για 10Ω αντίσταση που συνδέει το ΡΝΡ με τα ΝΡΝ έχεις βάλει 10Κ/100Κ/κτλ και δεν μπορεί να τα οδηγήσει? Έτσι θα μπορούσες να έχεις μηδέν Βολτ στην μία άκρη της αντίστασης και 30V στην άλλη....

Αρνητική τάση δεν υπάρχει κάπου στο κύκλωμά σου...
Η πραγματική γείωση στο σχέδιο συνδέεται μόνο στο φίλτρο στην είσοδο των 240Vac, "μηδέν" ή "γη" εννοώ το αρνητικό ποδαράκι του πυκνωτή 4700μF (που είναι σχεδόν η ίδια με το "-" της εξόδου), την τάση στα άκρα του θεωρώ την "τάση εισόδου" του κυκλώματος.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Στην εξοδο των 3055 δεν εχω ταση στη βαση τους εχω την ανορθωμενη και στον συλλεκτη ενω πριν μου εδειχνε την ανορθωμενη (38ΒΟΛΤ) τωρα μου δειχνει 27.

----------


## selectronic

> Στην εξοδο των 3055 δεν εχω ταση στη βαση τους εχω την ανορθωμενη και στον συλλεκτη ενω πριν μου εδειχνε την ανορθωμενη (38ΒΟΛΤ) τωρα μου δειχνει 27.



Λάθος δικό μου, μπερδεύτηκα με άλλο θέμα και νόμιζα ότι είχες τάση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού...

Οι Συλλέκτες των ΝΡΝ είναι συνδεδεμένοι κατευθείαν στην "τάση εισόδου" (συν του 4700μF), γιατί έπεσε η τάση αυτή από τα 38 στα 27V, έχει βραχυκυκλώσει κάτι και τραβάει ΠΟΛΥ ρεύμα?
Αν στην Βάση των ΝΡΝ έχεις τάση, θα έπρεπε και στον Εκπομπό τους (= έξοδος τροφοδοτικού) να έχεις τάση!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Στη βαση των εξοδου δεν εχω ταση οπως και στοn   συλλεκτη του     bd244 απ' οπου οδηγουντρ.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Πάλι σας ζαλίζω με το θέμα του τροφοδοτκού μαλλον ειχα κανει λαθος στο  τρανζ. οδήγησης συλλέκτη με εκπομπό τα συνδεσα κανονικά έβγαλε τάση στην εξοδο 35 βολτ ανόρθωση είχα 38 δεν ρυθμιζε τάση μόνο 2 βολτ διαφορά μονο, ζεσταινόταν πάρα πολύ το 723 καθώς και η αντίσταση 220ωμ που συνδέει το ποδ. 11 του 723 με τη βάση του 244, την αντισταση των 330ωμ που συνέδεε το ποδ. 7 του 723 την έχω αλλάξει με μια 450 ωμ 5 βατ, δεν το άφησα πάνω απο 30 δευτερόλεπτα να δουλέψει μήπως δεν ειναι σωστές οι τιμες των αντιστάσεων γύρω απο το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Υ.Γ. Δοκίμασα και με φορτίο περίπου 30 βατ για δευτρόλεπτα αλλα πάλι δεν ρύθμιζε τάση αλλα μήτε ένταση.

----------


## selectronic

Αν είχες βάλει ανάποδα τρανζίστορ και ανέβασε θερμοκρασία το LM723 είναι πολύ πιθανό να τα έχεις κάψει και τα δύο, πιθανών και το pot της τάσης που έφαγε 2-3W πιο πριν...
Το ότι ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά μία αντίσταση σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει λάθος στο κύκλωμα, δεν βοηθάς βάζοντας βαττική, το πρόβλημα πρέπει να δεις που είναι!
Δες τι σου έγραψα στο #55, πως συνδέεται η 330Ω με το 10Κ pot και γιατί είχες πρόβλημα: κανονικά όταν το pot είναι ρυθμισμένο σε χαμηλή αντίσταση, είναι και η τάση εξόδου χαμηλή οπότε χαμηλή τάση/χαμηλή αντίσταση, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα (το ρεύμα είναι μικρό). Στην περίπτωσή σου όμως είχες πρόβλημα στο κύκλωμα και ενώ το pot ήταν ρυθμισμένο σε χαμηλή αντίσταση, η τάση ήταν μεγάλη οπότε μεγάλη τάση/μικρή αντίσταση = μεγάλο ρεύμα, γι' αυτό ανέβασε θερμοκρασία η αντίσταση και λογικά και το pot (που μπορεί να έπαθε ζημιά).

Χαλάρωσε, πάρε μια ανάσα και ξεκίνα από την αρχή να συγκρίνεις το δικό σου PCB με την φωτογραφία του αρχικού (και το σχέδιο που δείχνει τις ενώσεις από κάτω).
Τσέκαρε τα datasheet των τρανζίστορ να είσαι σίγουρος για τα ποδαράκια και τι πάει που, μέτρα με πολύμετρο για σιγουριά και βάλε καινούρια τρανζίστορ/LM723 αλλά μόνο αφού είσαι σίγουρος ότι το κύκλωμα είναι 100% σωστό! Αλλιώς θα έχεις πρόβλημα πάλι...

Καλή τύχη!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Τελικά αυτό το πράγμα δεν δούλεψε έκανα ελέγχους όλα σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο άλλαξα ολοκληρωμένο και τρανζιστορ πάλι τα ίδια αν και νομίζω δεν έχουν κάει , όταν έδωσα απευθείας (-) στο ποδαράκι 10 του 723 πήγε να φουντώσει η αντίσταση 220ωμ που πάει στη βάση του οδηγού τρανζίστορ, όταν του έδωσα μέσω αντιστάσεων περίπου 500ωμ δεν ζεσταίνονταν και έβγαζε περίπου 27 βολτ έξοδο μη ρυθμιζόμενα.  
 Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στην αντιγραφή του σχεδίου το έχει φτιάξει δοκιμάσει κανένας.

----------


## MacGyver

Ποιος το σχεδίασε αυτό το πράγμα #55;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Steve το σχέδιο υπάρχει εδώ στη σελίδα αν πας κυκλώματα τροφοδοτικά τροφοδοτικό 0-24 βολτ 0-3Α με προστασία βραχυκυκλώματος.

----------


## selectronic

> Ποιος το σχεδίασε αυτό το πράγμα #55;



Βλέπεις κάποιο κραυγαλέο λάθος στο σχέδιο (εκτός της ένωσης του πιν 10 που λείπει)?
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=88284

----------


## selectronic

Πάντως το κομμάτι CV στο Proteus δουλεύει μια χαρά, τάση εξόδου περίπου 1-29V με τις τιμές του κυκλώματος...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Τι μπορεί να φταίει?

----------


## selectronic

Ότι έχουμε πει μέχρι τώρα:
Χαλασμένα εξαρτήματα (που κάηκαν λόγο λάθους σύνδεσης κτλ), λάθος τοποθετημένα εξαρτήματα (πχ επαφές B-C-E ανάποδα), λάθος ενώσεις (σε σχέση με το αρχικό σχέδιο), θες κι άλλα?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Ότι έχουμε πει μέχρι τώρα:
> Χαλασμένα εξαρτήματα (που κάηκαν λόγο λάθους σύνδεσης κτλ), λάθος τοποθετημένα εξαρτήματα (πχ επαφές B-C-E ανάποδα), λάθος ενώσεις (σε σχέση με το αρχικό σχέδιο), θες κι άλλα?



Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάηκαν τρανζίστορ χωρίς να ζεσταταθούνε  καθόλου? στο τρανζίστορ οδήγησης οι επαφές b e c είναι με αυτή τη σειρά όπως το κοιτάζουμε, παρατήρησα ότι η τάση εξόδου ήταν ανάλογη προς τα κάτω με εν σειρά αντίσταση που έβαζα να τροφοδοτήσω με (-) το 10 του 723, η προσομοίωση που έκανες Γιάννη στο σχέδιο είπες ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά.

----------

sdouze (12-12-20)

----------


## sdouze

> Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάηκαν τρανζίστορ χωρίς να ζεσταταθούνε  καθόλου? στο τρανζίστορ οδήγησης οι επαφές b e c είναι με αυτή τη σειρά όπως το κοιτάζουμε, παρατήρησα ότι η τάση εξόδου ήταν ανάλογη προς τα κάτω με εν σειρά αντίσταση που έβαζα να τροφοδοτήσω με (-) το 10 του 723, η προσομοίωση που έκανες Γιάννη στο σχέδιο είπες ότι λειτουργεί κανονικά.



Καλησπέρα. θα μπορούσες να τσεκαρεισ τα τρανζίστορ με πολύμετρο να δείς αν είναι καλά.
επισης αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ ίσως να σε βοηθήσει να κανεις το κύκλωμα όπως ο Γιάννης σε ένα πρόγραμμα προσομοιώσης  και να δεις τι τιμές να περιμένεις περίπου.

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Ευχαριστώ Σάββα όπως και τους υπόλοιπους δεν έχω πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης  η αντίσταση 220Ω που δίνει (-) στη βάση του τρανζ. οδήγησης   γιατί ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Υ.Γ. τα τρανζίστορ τα έχω ελέγξει με πολύμετρο καλά δείχνουν.

----------


## selectronic

> Ευχαριστώ Σάββα όπως και τους υπόλοιπους δεν έχω πρόγραμμα προσομοίωσης  η αντίσταση 220Ω που δίνει (-) στη βάση του τρανζ. οδήγησης   γιατί ζεσταίνεται υπερβολικά.



Ή γιατί είναι καμένο το LM723 (βραχυκυκλωμένη επαφή C-E εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ) ή γιατί είναι καμένο το ΡΝΡ, ή γιατί υπάρχει κάπου βραχυκύκλωμα που γειώνει την Βάση του ΡΝΡ (μέσω της 220Ω).
Δες την διαδρομή του ρεύματος από την τάση που βγάζει η γέφυρα/4700μF πυκνωτής ("+30V" στο απλοποιημένο σχέδιο παρακάτω) μέχρι την γη:





> Σου βάζω το βασικό σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού σου (μόνο το CV κομμάτι) μήπως και βοηθήσει:
> 
> Το LM723 είναι βασικά ένας τελεστικός + ένα μικρό ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ, συν βέβαια την εσωτερική Vref (7.15V typical) και το τρανζίστορ στα πιν 2-3 για περιορισμό ρεύματος.
> *Ο εσωτερικός τελεστικός κάνει ότι μπορεί στην έξοδό του ώστε οι τάσεις στις εισόδους του να είναι ίσες.*
> Η αναστρέφουσα είσοδος (πιν 4) μετράει την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού  μέσω ενός διαιρέτη τάσης που περιλαμβάνει το pot ώστε να ρυθμίζεις την  τάση εξόδου που θες.
> Η μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδος έχει σταθερή τάση από την Vref μέσω του διαιρέτη 10Κ/1.5Κ, που για 7.15V πρέπει να είναι περίπου 0.9V. Αυτά τα 0.9V θα θέλει να έχει και στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο!
> Το εσωτερικό ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ "γειώνει" την Βάση του ΡΝΡ οδηγού BD244 (ροή ρεύματος από Βάση προς την γη)   ώστε αυτό να αρχίσει να άγει και να οδηγήσει με την σειρά του την Βάση  του ΝΡΝ εξόδου (δύο στην περίπτωσή σου) για να έχουμε την επιθυμητή  τάση εξόδου στον Εκπομπό του (έξοδος τροφοδοτικού).
> 
> Βάζω μόνο το κομμάτι Constant Voltage και για να είναι απλό το σχέδιο  αλλά και γιατί αν έχεις μόνιμα μέγιστη τάση στην έξοδο, έχεις πρόβλημα  στο CV κομμάτι (ή έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένα τρανζίστορ κτλ), το CC κομμάτι το  μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να ρίχνει την τάση εξόδου...
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.








> ...Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάηκαν τρανζίστορ χωρίς να ζεσταταθούνε  καθόλου?...



Ναι, μπορείς να κάψεις τα τρανζίστορ χωρίς να τα ζεστάνεις, από στιγμιαίο ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλο ρεύμα Συλλέκτη/Βασης, υπερβολική τάση Vce (ακόμα και με μηδέν ρεύμα Βάσης), μεγάλη τάση Vbe (6-7V είναι αρκετά)...

----------


## selectronic

Μην αλλάζεις τα παλιά καμένα εξαρτήματα με καινούργια πριν βρεις το πρόβλημα, απλώς θα συνεχίσεις να τα καις...
Ξεκίνα από την αρχή να συγκρίνεις το δικό σου με PCB με το αρχικό, ψάξε και βρες που είναι το λάθος.

Για να μην πω να πάρεις ένα Κινέζικο κιτ με 5-6ευρώ και να βάλεις σε εκείνο τα διπλά εξόδου σου όπως έκανε ο Kyros....

----------


## sdouze

> Μην αλλάζεις τα παλιά καμένα εξαρτήματα με καινούργια πριν βρεις το πρόβλημα, απλώς θα συνεχίσεις να τα καις...
> Ξεκίνα από την αρχή να συγκρίνεις το δικό σου με PCB με το αρχικό, ψάξε και βρες που είναι το λάθος.
> 
> Για να μην πω να πάρεις ένα Κινέζικο κιτ με 5-6ευρώ και να βάλεις σε εκείνο τα διπλά εξόδου σου όπως έκανε ο Kyros....



Για αυτό το Κιτ νομίζω στο eevblog έχει νήμα με βελτιώσεις που έχουν κάνει χρήστες θα βάλω μετά λινκ αν το βρω

edit:  link  νομίζω υπάρχει και αλλο νήμα .

Sent from my Redmi Note 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

H βάση του pnp oδηγού τρανζίστορ έχει 35 V τάση ανόρθωσης αν πάρει και (-) απο το 723 μέσω της αντίστασης 220ΩΜ δεν δημιουργείται φορτίο πάνω στην αντίστασταση μεγάλο ωστε να μην μπορεί να το αντέξει? είναι σωστό, το 723 δεν έχει βραχυκύκλωμα ανάμεσα στα pin 10 & 11/

----------


## selectronic

Αν γειώσεις το "κάτω άκρο" της 220Ω κατευθείαν στην γη, τότε ναι θα έχεις περίπου 160mA ρεύμα και 35V στα άκρα της αντίστασης, που σημαίνει ~5.5W άρα θα καεί η αντίσταση (το BD244 αντέχει μέχρι 2Α ρεύμα Βάσης άρα θα ζήσει).
Δεν είναι όμως το κύκλωμα έτσι, υπάρχει το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ του LM723 στην μέση (πιν 11-10) που ακριβώς αυτή είναι η δουλειά του, να ελέγχει την Βάση του ΡΝΡ ώστε να έχεις την Χ τάση εξόδου στον Συλλέκτη του (και άρα στις Βάσεις των ΝΡΝ οπότε στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού).

Αν όπως λες δεν υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα στα πιν 10-11 του 723, τότε κάπου αλλού βρίσκει δρόμο το ρεύμα και γειώνει (από το κάτω μέρος της 220Ω), μπορεί να υπάρχει λάθος σύνδεση κάπου...
Ξέχασα ότι υπάρχει και μία 22Ω (βάση της φωτό του PCB), αλλά τόσο μικρή αντίσταση δεν θα κάνει διαφορά...

Πχ βγάλε τον 150pF που ενώνει μέσω μιας άλλης 220Ω τα πιν 11 και 13, μήπως και αυτός φταίει (αν έχει βραχυκυκλώσει).

*edit:*
Το PCB σου δεν μοιάζει καθόλου με αυτό του thread άρα υποθέτω ότι είναι δικιάς σου σχεδίασης, κοίτα μήπως έχει κάνει λάθος κάπου, βγάλε το 723 από την βάση του και μέτρα με το buzzer μεταξύ πιν 11 και γης.

Μήπως κατά λάθος έχεις κάνει ένωση στο σημείο που σου βάζω παρακάτω? Αυτό θα εξηγούσε το κάψιμο της 220Ω και την τέρμα τάση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Εχω την εντύπωση ότι το 723 δίνει παραπάνω απ' 'οτι πρέπει στη βάση του bd 244 πως  ελέγχει το 723 τη ροή απο το πιν 11 και μετα στο 244  δηλαδή με ποιά τάση?

----------


## selectronic

Πρώτα απ' όλα δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα γιατί έκανα edit, μήπως και έχεις κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα κατά λάθος στο PCB.

Αυτά που σου έγραψα στο #56 τα έχεις καταλάβει?





> Σου βάζω το βασικό σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού σου (μόνο το CV κομμάτι) μήπως και βοηθήσει:
> 
> Το LM723 είναι βασικά ένας τελεστικός + ένα μικρό ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ, συν βέβαια την εσωτερική Vref (7.15V typical) και το τρανζίστορ στα πιν 2-3 για περιορισμό ρεύματος.
> *Ο εσωτερικός τελεστικός κάνει ότι μπορεί στην έξοδό του ώστε οι τάσεις στις εισόδους του να είναι ίσες.*
> Η αναστρέφουσα είσοδος (πιν 4) μετράει την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού  μέσω ενός διαιρέτη τάσης που περιλαμβάνει το pot ώστε να ρυθμίζεις την  τάση εξόδου που θες.
> Η μη-αναστρέφουσα είσοδος έχει σταθερή τάση από την Vref μέσω του διαιρέτη 10Κ/1.5Κ, που για 7.15V πρέπει να είναι περίπου 0.9V. Αυτά τα 0.9V θα θέλει να έχει και στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδο!
> Το εσωτερικό ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ "γειώνει" την Βάση του ΡΝΡ οδηγού BD244 (ροή ρεύματος από Βάση προς την γη)   ώστε αυτό να αρχίσει να άγει και να οδηγήσει με την σειρά του την Βάση  του ΝΡΝ εξόδου (δύο στην περίπτωσή σου) για να έχουμε την επιθυμητή  τάση εξόδου στον Εκπομπό του (έξοδος τροφοδοτικού).
> 
> Βάζω μόνο το κομμάτι Constant Voltage και για να είναι απλό το σχέδιο  αλλά και γιατί αν έχεις μόνιμα μέγιστη τάση στην έξοδο, έχεις πρόβλημα  στο CV κομμάτι (ή έχεις βραχυκυκλωμένα τρανζίστορ κτλ), το CC κομμάτι το  μόνο που μπορεί να κάνει είναι να ρίχνει την τάση εξόδου...
> Ελπίζω να βοήθησα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Γιάννη τις τάσεις στις εισόδους 4 και 5 μπορώ να τις έχω και χωρίς να έχω συνδέσει την αντίσταση των 220Ω στη βάση του bd 244?

----------


## selectronic

Όχι, μόνο την τάση στο πιν 5 μπορείς να έχεις, αφού αυτή είναι απλά Vref (~7.15V) του LM723 που διαιρείτε περίπου δια 7.5 μέσω των αντιστάσεων 10Κ/1.5Κ
Η τάση στο πιν 4 είναι η τάση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού, πάλι μέσω διαιρέτη τάσης (660Ω/220Ω + pot), το το έχεις εκεί εξαρτάτε από την τάση εξόδου... Αν δεν βάλεις την αντίσταση 220Ω στην Βάση του ΡΝΡ, τότε αυτό θα είναι πάντα σε αποκοπή (μέσω της διπλανής 220Ω μεταξύ E-B), οπότε η τάση Συλλέκτη θα είναι μηδέν, άρα τάση εξόδου τροφοδοτικού μηδέν, άρα μηδέν στο πιν 4.

Δεν ξέρω αν το παρακάτω βοηθάει:





edit:
Στην εξομοίωση έχω συνδέσει την Ζένερ λάθος και έτσι το πιν 12 έχει ~35V αντί για 12V, αλλά αυτό δεν αλλάζει ΤΙΠΟΤΑ στο κύκλωμα, την έβαλα σωστά και δεν αλλάζει απολύτως τίποτα.

----------


## selectronic

Δες το παρακάτω που είναι χωρίς διαιρέτες τάσης και ΡΝΡ τρανζίστορ, πιο απλό:

Αυτό που πρέπει να έχεις στο μυαλό σου είναι ότι ο τελεστικός θα κάνει ότι μπορεί στην έξοδό του, δηλαδή θα ανεβάσει/κατεβάσει την τάση όσο μπορεί και θα δώσει/τραβήξει (source/sink) όσο ρεύμα μπορεί, ώστε οι τάσεις στις εισόδους του να είναι ίσες.
Οπότε αυτό που κάνουμε είναι να δίνουμε μία τάση στην μία είσοδο του τελεστικού (πχ με ένα pot σαν διαιρέτη τάσης) και στην άλλη είσοδο ενώνουμε το σημείο που θέλουμε να έχουμε την τάση, πχ σε μία αντίσταση (φορτίο).
Λέμε λοιπόν στον τελεστικό "αυτήν την τάση που σου δίνω με το pot, την θέλω να την εμφανίσεις εκεί" και αν μπορεί ο τελεστικός (έχει αρκετή τάση, μπορεί να δώσει αρκετό ρεύμα, κτλ), τότε θα το κάνει!
Το "νορμάλ" λοιπόν είναι οι τάσεις στις εισόδους του να είναι ίσες, αν δεν είναι τότε κάτι έχει πάει στραβά...

Ο τελεστικός όμως μπορεί να δώσει το πολύ μερικές δεκάδες mA, οπότε μετά βάζουμε ενισχυτές ρεύματος (τρανζίστορ), για να έχουμε το μεγάλο ρεύμα εξόδου που θέλουμε.





Δες και τα παρακάτω για περισσότερα:

EEVblog #600 - OpAmps Tutorial - What is an Operational Amplifier?
Electronic Basics #21: OpAmp (Operational Amplifier)

----------


## selectronic

Τώρα από το απλό κύκλωμα με σκέτο τελεστικό (https://i.imgur.com/QhJw3wb.png), ας πούμε ότι βάζουμε ένα διαιρέτη τάσης και μετράμε μέσω αυτού την τάση εξόδου του κυκλώματος, ας πούμε γιατί είναι πολύ μεγάλη για τις εισόδους του τελεστικού, κάτι που συμβαίνει στο δικό σου κύκλωμα (η τροφοδοσία του LM723 είναι 12V οπότε δεν μπορείς να βάλεις 35V στην είσοδό του!), πάμε σε αυτό:
https://i.imgur.com/QhJw3wb.png

Τώρα η τάση που μετράει ο τελεστικός στην αναστρέφουσα είσοδό του είναι η μισή της πραγματικής τάσης που έχουμε στο φορτίο, ή αλλιώς αλλάξαμε το σημείο που θέλουμε να εμφανιστεί η τάση του pot (μη-ανστρέφουσα είσοδος), αλλά η λειτουργία του κυκλώματος είναι η ίδια, πάλι ο τελεστικός θα κάνει ότι μπορεί για να είναι οι τάσεις στις εισόδους του ίσες (και φυσικά την τάση από το pot δεν μπορεί να την αλλάξει).

Αυτό είναι και το βασικό μέρος του δικού σου κυκλώματος (τουλάχιστον το κομμάτι CV), αν σιγά-σιγά προσθέσεις ξεχωριστή τάση για το pot από την τάση "εισόδου" (από την γέφυρα), τρανζίστορ για παραπάνω ρεύμα, μερικές αντιστάσεις πόλωσης/pull-down κτλ, έχεις το σχέδιο σου!

----------


## elektronio

Γιάννη, πλάκα -πλάκα έχεις κάνει διατριβή πάνω στα τροφοδοτικά!  :Thumbup:

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρω πολλά αλλά την βασική συνδεσμολογία των τροφοδοτικών την έχω παλέψει λίγο και ξέρω πάνω-κάτω τι γίνεται.
Ρωτάω και μαθαίνω:  :Smile: 
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post751228
https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=84930

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Πρώτα απ' όλα δες το προηγούμενο μήνυμα γιατί έκανα edit, μήπως και έχεις κάνει βραχυκύκλωμα κατά λάθος στο PCB.
> 
> Αυτά που σου έγραψα στο #56 τα έχεις καταλάβει?



Γιάννη ξαναεφτιαξα μόνο το κομμάτι που παραθέτεις εδώ από την αρχή με νέα υλικά αλλά μια από τα ίδια δεν έβγαζε τίποτα στον εκπομπή του 3055, παραθέτω και φώτο μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος. Το κόκκινο καλώδιο από τον συλλέκτη του 3055 καθώς και το ροζ από τον εκπομπο του 244 πηγαίνουν στη ανόρθωση, το μπλε (-) στο ποδαράκι 10 και 7 του 723, εκεί που υπάρχει Ένωση αντιστάσεων είναι επειδη δεν είχα 1.5Κ και έβαλα 1.2&330ω το κόκκινο καλώδιο που βγαίνει από τη διάτρητη είναι στο πόδι 2 του 723 δεν το σύνδεση πουθενά, μετά από λίγο έγινε σουρωτηρι έδειχνε τη τάση ανόρθωσης σε όλα τα ποδαράκια και των δύο τρανζίστορ, δεν ζεστάθηκε κάτι.

----------


## selectronic

Δεν ξέρω τι να σου πω, το έκανα κι εγώ πρόχειρα στο breadboard έτσι για το γαμώτο και μου δουλεύει μια χαρά, που δεν χρειαζόταν γιατί αφού έπαιξε στο Proteus ήμουν 99.999% ότι θα παίξει σωστά και στην πραγματικότητα (μπορεί να υπάρχουν μικρές διαφορές πχ στην καμπύλη hfe του τρανζίστορ αλλά η βασική λειτουργία είναι δεν αλλάζει και η θεωρία είναι σωστή), αλλά είπα "ποτέ δεν ξέρεις", ας το δοκιμάσω μιας και έχω LM723.

Οι συνδέσεις στο κάτω μέρος της πλακέτας σου πως είναι, πχ το κόκκινο καλώδιο (υποθέτω ~35V) ενώνεται στο πιν 12? Δεν φαίνεται στην φωτό...

Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω γιατί κάτι τόσο απλό δεν σου παίζει, μήπως έχεις τίποτα Κινέζικα LM723 που ήρθαν καμμένα (χλωμό αλλά ποτέ δεν ξέρεις)? Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω, το κύκλωμα που έκανες τώρα είναι κυριολεκτικά ένας τελεστικός, δύο διαιρέτες τάσης και δύο τρανζίστορ...
Σπάω το κεφάλι μου αλλά δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ τι μπορεί να φταίει...  :Sad: 

Αυτό είναι στο breadboard:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γιάννη σ΄ευχαριστώ και πάλι το πιν 12 του 723 πρέπει να συνδεθεί με την αντίσταση των 10ΚΩ εν σειρά  επίσης μετα την ανόρθωση έχω 38-39βόλτ δεν νομίζω να πειράζει  υπάρχει  περίπτωση τα τρανζίστορ να κάηκαν και να είναι εντελώς  κρύα?

----------


## selectronic

Για το πως μπορείς να κάψεις τα τρανζίστορ χωρίς να ανεβάσουν θερμοκρασία τα είπαμε στο #76:




> ...Ναι, μπορείς να κάψεις τα τρανζίστορ χωρίς  να τα ζεστάνεις, από στιγμιαίο ΠΟΛΥ μεγάλο ρεύμα Συλλέκτη/Βασης,  υπερβολική τάση Vce (ακόμα και με μηδέν ρεύμα Βάσης), μεγάλη τάση Vbe  (6-7V είναι αρκετά)...



Πχ στο μικρό CV κύκλωμα που έφτιαξες τώρα (ή στο πλήρες κύκλωμα αν κάτι δεν είναι σωστό και δεν δουλεύει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος) αν βραχυκυκλώσεις την έξοδο (Εκπομπός ΝΡΝ) με την γη, τότε είναι πολύ πιθανόν να κάψεις το ΝΡΝ (ίσως και το ΡΝΡ) στην στιγμή, από το υπερβολικό ρεύμα (Ic στο datasheet) που αν δεν μπορεί να δώσει ο μετ/στης, σίγουρα μπορεί να δώσει (στιγμιαία) ο 2200μF εξομάλυνσης...

10Κ έβαλα εγώ για ευκολία (γιατί τις είχα στο breadboard από το προηγούμενο κύκλωμα που είχα πάνω), στο κύκλωμα έχει 3.3Κ και Ζένερ για 12V σταθερά στο πιν 12, αλλά αυτό δεν είναι αναγκαίο, θα μπορούσες να δώσεις κατευθείαν τάση από τον 2200μF στο πιν 12 (από ~9.5 μέχρι 40V το πολύ) και δεν θα άλλαζε κάτι στο κύκλωμα (τιμές με 3.3Κ+Ζένερ / τιμές με +35V στο πιν 12).
10Κ έβαλα επίσης στην Βάση του ΡΝΡ μου αντί για 220Ω, που η αλήθεια είναι ότι είναι πολύ μικρή για να σώσει το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ του LM723 αν κάτι πάει στραβά (~150mA στα >30V είναι πάρα πολλά), και το ίδιο ισχύει για την 10Ω στην έξοδο του ΡΝΡ, αλλά αν δεν υπάρχει βλάβη το κύκλωμα δουλεύει μια χαρά με τις τιμές αυτές:
Στην εξομοίωση στο #84 το ρεύμα Βάσης του ΡΝΡ είναι περίπου 3-7mA, μπορεί να είναι παραπάνω λόγο διαφορετικού driver (δεν υπάρχει το BD244 στο Proteus) κτλ αλλά δεν θα είναι 20 φορές πιο πάνω...

Μπορείς να βάλεις μία μεγάλης τιμής αντίσταση γενικά στην είσοδο της τάσης από την γέφυρα, σε σειρά με το συν, ώστε να κάνεις δοκιμές χωρίς να καις εξαρτήματα (ΑΝ συμβαίνει αυτό).

Προσωπικά το πιο πιθανό που βλέπω είναι να καίγεται το LM723, δεν νομίζω να έχεις την τάση/ρεύμα για να κάψεις τα ΡΝΡ/ΝΡΝ όπως είναι το κύκλωμα (πχ με την 220Ω τα περίπου 180mA δεν είναι αρκετά για να κάψεις την Βάση), αν βέβαια δεν βραχυκυκλώνεις την έξοδο με κάποιον τρόπο.
Το πως γίνεται αυτό δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω  :Sad:  :Sad:  :Sad:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

=Επανέρχομαι και πάλι δοκίμασα και πάλι με νέα υλικά αλλά πάλι τα ίδια αυτό που παρατήρησα ήταν ότι το 723 έκανε βραχυκύκλωμα ανάμεσα στο 10 (-) και 12 (+) πιν πτωση τάσης χωρίς να ρίχνει την ασφάλεια 5Α που έχω βάλει μετα την ανόρθωση  επίσης μετά την ανόρθωση έβαλα και μια αντίσταση 3,3ΚΩ καθώς και άλλη μια 3.3 στην εισαγωγή τάσης (πιν 12 του 723), υποψιάζομαι κάτι γίνεται με τα τρανζίστορ ειδικά το bd244 να το αλλάξω μ' ενα άλλο pnp?

----------


## selectronic

Μήπως τα LM723 που έχεις είναι Κινέζικες μπούρδες?
Αντίσταση σε σειρά με το πιν 12 (για περιορισμό ρεύματος) μπορείς να βάλεις και 4.7Κ και 10Κ, το μόνο που τροφοδοτεί είναι η Vref και ο εσωτερικός τελεστικός (ελάχιστα mA), δεν υπάρχει ένωση με το ρεύμα του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ που οδηγεί την Βάση του ΡΝΡ.

Το LM723 αντέχει το πολύ μέχρι 40V και η τάση σου είναι πολύ κοντά σε αυτό το όριο, που σημαίνει ότι αν είναι και Κινέζικα τα IC μπορεί να καίγονται λόγο μεγάλης τάσης (πιν 12-7), βάλε την 12V Ζένερ με αντίσταση σε σειρά όπως στο σχέδιο για να είσαι σίγουρος ότι δεν είναι αυτό το πρόβλημα (άρα ~12V μεταξύ πιν 12-7, μέτρα τα πριν βάλεις το 723 στην βάση!).

Για δοκιμές βάλε ότι PNP έχεις (ακόμα και TO-92/SMD κτλ), αρκεί να έχει Vce πάνω από 45V και φυσικά μην βάλεις φορτίο στην έξοδό του, απλά μέτρα τάση. Ούτε ΝΡΝ χρειάζεσαι για δοκιμές, κάνε το ίδιο κύκλωμα που έκανα εγώ στο breadboard και όταν αυτό παίξει σωστά (έλεγχος τάσης εξόδου με το 10K pot), τότε βάλε και τα ΝΡΝ κτλ.

----------


## selectronic

Στο εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ πάντως θα έχεις πάλι Vce ~39V (πιν 10-11), η Ζένερ στο πιν 12 δεν θα αλλάξει τίποτα εκεί, μήπως τελικά το πρόβλημα είναι ότι η τάση είναι επικίνδυνα κοντά στην "absolute maximum" του LM723 για γι' αυτό καίγεται?
Αυτό με το βραχυκύκλωμα ανάμεσα στα πιν 12 και 10 μου κάνει εντύπωση...

*edit:*
Αν μπορείς κάνε δοκιμή το κύκλωμα με άλλη τάση "εισόδου", πχ από κανένα μικρό smps από κάποια συσκευή (πχ από router) που να βγάζει 12V ή κάτι τέτοιο (κάτω από 35V αλλά πάνω από 9.5V που θέλει minimum το LM723), και δες αν με αυτή τη τάση δουλεύει σωστά το κύκλωμα, και αν μετά με τα 38-39V σου καίει κάτι, θα ξέρουμε ότι αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Επανέρχομαι Γιάννη και πάλι σ' ευχαριστώ για την υπομονή σου, ξαναδοκίμασα με τη ζενερ και μαι άλλο τρανζίστορ οδήγησης pnp bd 140  πάλι τα ίδια έψηνε την 220Ω πριν το 140 (ωχ δεν έβαλα 10ΚΩ που έχεις στο σχέδιο)  επίσης παρατήρησα ότι στο πιν 12 μετα την αντίσταση των 3.3ΚΩ που έχω συνδέσει στη ζενερ η τάση ειναι 0.8 βολτ ειναι σωστή? υπάρχει περίπτωση το οδηγό bd 140 na θέλει στη βάση του 10ΚΩ και όχι 220 που του έχω? Οι ακροδέκτες του 140 κοιτάζοντάς το δεν είναι απο αριστερα δεξιά βάση συλλέκτης εκπομπός.

----------


## selectronic

Το ότι ψήνεται η 220Ω σημαίνει ότι υπάρχει βραχυκύκλωμα μεταξύ αυτής και της γης, το έχουμε ξαναπεί αυτό, πρέπει να βρεις γιατί συμβαίνει αυτό, ποιο είναι το πρόβλημα. Αν βάλεις 50W αντίσταση ή 10ΚΩ τιμή δεν θα κάνεις τίποτα, το πρόβλημα θα είναι ακόμα εκεί και το κύκλωμα εννοείτε πως δεν θα δουλεύει σωστά!
Ειλικρινά δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω τι μπορεί να φταίει, μόνο αυτό που έγραψα στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα μου έρχεται στο μυαλό, ότι τα 38-39V τροφοδοσίας καίνε το LM723. Το ότι περνάει μεγάλο ρεύμα από την 220Ω σημαίνει ότι κάτι δεν πάει καλά με το LM723, μόνο αυτό συνδέεται με την Βάση του ΡΝΡ μέσω της 220Ω!
Εκτός από το να καίγεται από υπερβολική τάση το 723, θα μπορούσε επίσης να υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην συνδεσμολογία του εσωτερικού τελεστικού και αυτός να οδηγεί λάθος το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ στον κόρο (100% ΟΝ), οπότε να καίγεται έτσι, αλλά την συνδεσμολογία του κυκλώματος την έχουμε δοκιμάσει πλέον και σαν εξομοίωση και στο breadboard, οπότε μόνο αν κάτι είναι λάθος μπορεί να γίνει αυτό.
Δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι άλλο, η Βάση του ΡΝΡ πάει στην 220Ω, που πάει στον Συλλέκτη του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ του 723, και ο Εκπομπός του συνδέεται στην γη, δεν υπάρχει τίποτα άλλο!

Τώρα αυτό με τα 0.8V τι είναι πάλι? Μήπως εννοείς 0.8V λιγότερα από την τάση "εισόδου"?
Η αντίσταση με την Ζένερ είναι η πιο απλή μορφή ενός "Zener Regulator", η Ζένερ κάνει στην σταθεροποίηση στα Χ Βολτ και η αντίσταση σε σειρά είναι για περιορισμό ρεύματος ώστε να μην καεί η Ζένερ (μιλάμε για ρεύματα της τάξης των mA).
Αν έχεις ~1V στο πιν 12 τότε έχει καεί το LM723 και βραχυκυκλώνει/τραβάει τόσο ρεύμα που γονατίζει η τάση (λόγο της 3.3Κ που περιορίζει το ρεύμα στα περίπου 10mA). Μπορείς να σιγουρευτείς γι' αυτό βάζοντας αμπερόμετρο σε σειρά στο πιν 12 (μόνο μην το βάλεις χωρίς την 3.3ΚΩ γιατί τότε μπορεί το ρεύμα να είναι μεγάλο και να σου κάψει ασφάλεια στο όργανο!).

Βρες αν μπορείς μία άλλη πηγή για το κύκλωμα, κάποιο παλιό "πακάκι", ένα μικρό τροφοδοτικό από κάποια συσκευή, ένα φορτιστή laptop, κάτι που να βγάζει 10 έως 35V και βάλε αυτό σαν "τάση εισόδου" να δεις μήπως και τα 39V πέφτουν πολλά για το 723.

Τα ποδαράκια του BD140 ΔΕΝ είναι τα ίδια με του BD244! Από αριστερά προς δεξιά είναι Ε-C-B:

----------


## selectronic

Μιας και το έχω ακόμα στο breadboard, είπα να τριπλο-τσεκάρω ότι δουλεύει με 220Ω αντίσταση Βάσης, οπότε έκανα το παρακάτω που είναι με τάση εισόδου ~32V κατευθείαν στο πιν 12 (χωρίς αντίσταση):
Δουλεύει μια χαρά και με αμπερόμετρο στην Βάση του ΡΝΡ μετράω ρεύμα περίπου 26*μ*A, που είναι λογικό αφού δεν υπάρχει ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ φορτίο στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος (ο Συλλέκτης του ΡΝΡ είναι "στον αέρα").
https://i.imgur.com/YgJO8to.jpg
https://i.imgur.com/ugj2zGo.jpg

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι τα ίδια κατ' αρχήν με τη ζένερ όταν τη συνδέω έχω πτώση τάσης  βάζω και φωτό το κόκκινο καλώδιο είναι το (+) και το μπλέ είναι το (-) μήπως αυτό το πράγμα δεν είναι ζένερ? μπορείς να βγάλεις άκρη απο τη φωτογραφία συνδέεται μετά την αντίσταση των 3.3ΚΩ και πηγαίνει στο (-). Εκανα έλεγχο σε όλα τα μέρη σύμφωνα με το  σχέδιο στο κομμάτι που παραθέτεις πιο πάνω ολοκληρωμένο καινούριο όταν του δίνω τάση με αποσυνδεμένη τη ζενερ αμέσως έχει πτώση δεδομένου ότι άλλαξα ανόρθωση μ/τ και έδινα 22βόλτ, υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι τα ολοκληρωμένα ελατωματικά απο κατασκευής.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Υ.Γ. με τη ζένερ έχει πτώση τάσης χωρίς το ολοκληρωμένο.

----------


## selectronic

Η Ζένερ πρέπει να μπει με μία αντίσταση σε σειρά, αλλιώς θα καεί αμέσως μόλις την συνδέσεις στα +38V !!!
Αν είναι Ζένερ (και σε τι τάση) μπορείς να το δεις βάζοντας μία μεγάλη (πχ 10Κ) αντίσταση σε σειρά και δίνοντας τάση στα άκρα μετράς την τάση πάνω στην Ζένερ, αυτή θα είναι και η Vz.
Αν είναι δίοδος (που υπάρχει στο ίδιο περίβλημα) μπορείς να το δεις μετρώντας την με το πολύμετρο στη θέση "δίοδος" (βάζοντας τους ακροδέκτες πρώτα ορθά και μετά ανάστροφα), αν είναι δίοδος θα δεις την Vf στο πολύμετρο (0.3-0.7V).

Μην βάλεις στην βάση το LM723 μέχρι να μετρήσεις σωστά περίπου 12V μεταξύ πιν 12 και 7 στην σκέτη βάση, και μετά θα έλεγα να βάλεις και μία μικρότερη "τάση εισόδου" ώστε να σιγουρέψεις ότι τα 38-39V δεν είναι το πρόβλημα (σε ένα καινούργιο LM723 αυτή η δοκιμή ώστε να ξέρεις 99.999% ότι παίζει).

Αν τα 22V που λες είναι 22Vdc, τότε είναι μια χαρά για δοκιμές (και χωρίς αντίσταση/Ζένερ).

----------


## sot1

δες αυτο https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=85802&page=2
δουλευει ,και αν σε ενδιαφερει, νομιζω πως εχω πλακετα να σε στειλω

ειναι για δυο τροφοδοτικα  η πλακετα

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Kαλώς ευχαριστώ παιδιά  ναι Γιάννη τα 22 βόλτ είναι από άλλη πηγή ανόρθωσης με μικρότερο μ/τ σε αυτή τη τάση τι πτώση πρ'επει να κάνει η ζένερ? επίσης υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος να ελέγχω το ολοκληρωμένο αν είναι κανονικά και όχι ελατωματικό από καινούριο, sot ευχαριστώ βλέποντας και κάνοντας θα σου απαντήσω.

----------


## selectronic

Δες το σχέδιο που έβαλα στο προηγούμενο ποστ μου. Μία πχ 12V Zener θα έχει ~12V στα άκρα της όταν δουλεύει σωστά.
Το χαρακτηριστικό της διόδου Ζένερ είναι η (ανάστροφη) breakdown voltage, πχ 12V. Όσο η τάση στα άκρα της Ζένερ είναι πάνω από την τάση αυτή, η δίοδος δεν άγει (είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει στο κύκλωμα). Όταν η τάση στα άκρα της φτάσει την breakdown voltage, τότε η δίοδος άγει (όπως οι νορμάλ δίοδοι αλλά από την ανάποδη φορά).
Ο τρόπος λειτουργίας των "shunt regulators" είναι να "γειώνουν" το παραπάνω ρεύμα σε ένα κύκλωμα, έτσι ώστε η τάση να παραμένει σε μία συγκεκριμένη τιμή:
Η αντίσταση σειράς κάνει περιορισμό του μέγιστου ρεύματος (πχ αν η τάση στην είσοδο είναι 40V τότε μία 3.3Κ θα περιορίσει το μέγιστο ρεύμα σε περίπου 12-13mA βάση του Νόμου του Ωμ) και η Ζένερ "γειώνει" όσο ρεύμα δεν τραβάει το φορτίο στην έξοδο ενώ φυσικά έχει τα πχ 12V στα άκρα της (όσο λιγότερο ρεύμα τραβάει το φορτίο στην έξοδο, τόσο περισσότερο ρεύμα θα περνάει μέσα από την Ζένερ). Αν δεν υπήρχε η αντίσταση σειράς, τότε η Ζένερ θα καιγότανε αμέσως από υπερβολικό ρεύμα, φαντάσου να έβαζες μία (ή είκοσι σε σειρά) δίοδο ορθά πολωμένη στα 40V.

Τα LM723 δεν ξέρω πως μπορείς να τα τσεκάρεις, μόνο την Vref μπορείς να μετρήσεις εύκολα, μετά θες κύκλωμα για να δεις αν δουλεύει σωστά ο τελεστικός και τα δύο εσωτερικά τρανζίστορ (pass και current-limit)...  :Sad:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Παλι εδώ και χρόνια πολλά, μια απο τα ίδια δοκίμασα πάλι σε πλακέτα δοκιμών σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο του ποστ #82 έδωσα όμως τροφοδοσία κατευθείαν στην αρχή (22ΒΌΛΤ)στο ποντεσιόμετρο και όχι απο το συλλέκτη τπυ ΡΝΡ οδήγησης δεν είχα βάλει τρανζ. εξόδου ζεστάθηκε το 723 μάλλον θα κάηκε, τροφοδοσία στο πιν 12 δεν έδωσα, ξαναδοκίμασα με τροφοδοσία απο το συλλέκτη του ΡΝΡ αλλά τίποτα στη βάση του τρανζίστορ είχα την τάση εισόδου μειωμένη κατα 1 βόλτ περίπου θα καναδοκιμάσω με καινουριο ολοκληρωμένο και τρανζίστορ είναι απαραίτητα να δώσω (+)ω στο 12 του 723 κατα τη παρουσα φάση του σχεδίου. Τα τρανζίστορ οδήγησης και εξοδου τα μέτρησα με πολύμετρο και έδειχναν αντίσταση περίπου 690Ω μεταξύ βάσης συλλέκτη και βάσης εκπομπού τα bd 244 kai bd 140 τα 3055  έδειχναν αντίστοιχα περίπου 300Ω νομίζω δεν έχουν καεί.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Υπάρχει περίπτωση να κάηκε το 723 επειδή δεν έδωσα τροφοδοσία στο πιν 12?

----------


## selectronic

Αν δεν δώσεις τάση τροφοδοσίας (πιν 12-7) στο LM723, τότε πως θα λειτουργήσει το κύκλωμα? Αφού το 723 ελένχει το/τα τρανζίστορ και εννοείτε ότι χρειάζεται τάση για να δουλέψει.
Επίσης _μπορεί_ να γίνει ζημιά αν βάζεις τάσεις στις εισόδους του χωρίς τάση τροφοδοσία, όπως επίσης κι αν βάλεις τάση στην είσοδο του εσωτερικού τελεστικού που είναι μεγαλύτερη από την τάση τροφοδοσίας (πχ αν κάτι πάει στραβά με τον διαιρέτη τάσης που μετράει την τάση εξόδου).

Καλές γιορτές!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ξανα μανα τα ίδια δοκίμασα πάλι με προσοχή στο πιν 12 του 723 έδωσα + με μια αντίσταση σε σειρά 1ΚΩ επίσης  και στη έξοδο της ανόρθωσης είχα βάλει μια αντίσταση 5.6ΚΩ καθώς και σε σειρά με τη βάση του τρανζίστορ οδήγησης άλλαξα την 220Ω με μια 1ΚΩ το ολοκληρωμένο συπεριφέρεται  σαν βραχυκύκλωμα όταν έδινα τάση 22βολτ έ πεφτε στα 12 και με το ποντεσιόμετρο κατεβαινε μέχρι τα 6 αυτή η τάση υπηρχε και στην είσοδο και στην εξοδο (συλλέκτης) του τρανζίστορ σαν να μην έκανε τίποτα το723 και μόνο οι αντιστάσεις να δουλευαν  τι να πω.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι είπα να δοκιμάσω με τρανζίστορ οδήγησης το bd 244 στην αρχή έβγαζε έξοδο απο 8,5 έως 17 βόλτ μετά απο λίγο πάλι τα ίδια τόποτα η τάση στο 11 πιν του 723 ήταν ακριβώς ίδια στα πιν του 723 που έπρεπε να δείχνει 0.9 βολτς έδειχνε 0.7 τι να πω.

----------


## selectronic

Αν ένα κύκλωμα που αποτελείτε από ένα ολοκληρωμένο, ένα τρανζίστορ και 2-3 αντιστάσεις δεν δουλεύει, μάλλον κάποιο από τα εξαρτήματα είναι προβληματικό, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω...  :frown:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Συνέχεια τα ίδια με καινουργιο ολοκληρωμένο και τρανζόστορ bd 244 σχολαστικός έλεγχος συνδέσεων (δεν είναι και τίποτα σπουδαιο )  συμπεριφερόταν σαν βραχυκυκλωμα το ολοκληρωμένο μεταξύ των πιν 12 εισαγωγή (+) και 10 εισαγωγη (-) υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ελατωματικά τα ολοκληρωμένα?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Τελικά αυτό το πράγμα δεν δούλεψε ....... 
>  Μήπως υπάρχει κάποιο λάθος στην αντιγραφή του σχεδίου το έχει φτιάξει δοκιμάσει κανένας.




Συγγνώμη Μάκη, αυτό το 723 που φαίνεται στη φωτό γιατί μου μοιάζει πολύ "μάπα" ;;;; Δεν νομίζω ότι η National έχει τόσο χάλια σήμα ..... Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος ..... από το #65 το πήρα, που φαίνεται καθαρά !!!

----------


## gep58

Αυτό είναι το National
κι αυτό το chiNational

----------


## selectronic

> Αν ένα κύκλωμα που αποτελείτε από ένα ολοκληρωμένο, ένα τρανζίστορ και 2-3 αντιστάσεις δεν δουλεύει, μάλλον κάποιο από τα εξαρτήματα είναι προβληματικό, δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω...







> ...υπάρχει περίπτωση να είναι ελατωματικά τα ολοκληρωμένα?...



Το εσωτερικό κύκλωμα του LM723:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Επανερχομαι επι του θέματος ξαναδοκίμασα και έκαψε δυο ζενερ κάπως δουλεψε μετα του έδωσα κατ΄ευθείαν 22 βολτ στο πιν 12 δούλεψε εδωσε τάση απο 0,7 έως 20 βολτ περίπου αλλά  υπερθερμάνθηκε το 723 και το έκαψε, 'αλλαξα  ολοκληρωμένο υπερθερμενόταν η αντίσταση 220Ω που πηγαίνει στο συλλέκτη του τρανζ. οδήγησης και λίγο το 723  στο πιν 4 (του 723) ειχα 3.4βολτ και στο5  0 βολτ το δευτερο 723 ήταν απο  τα καμένα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλευει μερικώς το 723, τι μπορει να φταιει οι αντιστάσεις ελέγχθηκαν και με πολυμετρο ως προς τις τιμές, άλλαξα τρανζιστορ bd244 kai bd 240 παλι τα ιδια εκανε.

----------


## selectronic

> -Επανερχομαι επι του θέματος ξαναδοκίμασα και έκαψε δυο ζενερ κάπως δουλεψε μετα του έδωσα κατ΄ευθείαν 22 βολτ στο πιν 12 δούλεψε εδωσε τάση απο 0,7 έως 20 βολτ περίπου αλλά  υπερθερμάνθηκε το 723 και το έκαψε, 'αλλαξα  ολοκληρωμένο υπερθερμενόταν η αντίσταση 220Ω που πηγαίνει στο συλλέκτη του τρανζ. οδήγησης και λίγο το 723  στο πιν 4 (του 723) ειχα 3.4βολτ και στο5  0 βολτ το δευτερο 723 ήταν απο  τα καμένα, υπάρχει περίπτωση να δουλευει μερικώς το 723, τι μπορει να φταιει οι αντιστάσεις ελέγχθηκαν και με πολυμετρο ως προς τις τιμές, άλλαξα τρανζιστορ bd244 kai bd 240 παλι τα ιδια εκανε.



Τουλάχιστον σε κάποια φάση δούλεψε (1-20V έξοδος με 22Vcc)!
Το "ζεσταίνεται" σημαίνει υπερβολικό ρεύμα κάπου, άσε την Ζένερ και δώσε τα 22V στο πιν 12 μέσω μίας αντίστασης (σε σειρά) 4.7ΚΩ και βάλε άλλη μία 4.7ΚΩ μεταξύ πιν 11 και Βάσης ΡΝΡ. Αυτό θα περιορίσει το ρεύμα στα περίπου 5mA (για τάση 22V), οπότε θα είσαι ασφαλείς για να δεις αν τότε δουλεύει σωστά η ρύθμιση τάσης εξόδου (χωρίς φορτίο φυσικά).
Τριπλο-τσέκαρε και ότι η έξοδος της Vref (πιν 6) περνάει από αντίσταση 10ΚΩ πριν συνδεθεί οπουδήποτε αλλού (όπως στο αρχικό σχέδιο).

Κάτι άλλο που τώρα μου ήρθε στο μυαλό, πριν χρόνια που έπαιζα με το CV στάδιο του Κ7200 στο breadboard (πιν 2-3 ασύνδετα), θυμάμαι ότι δεν μου δούλευε πάντα, μία έπαιζε και μία είχα μηδέν τάση στην έξοδο και τελικά το πρόβλημα ήταν το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ περιορισμού ρεύματος, με το πιν 2 (και 3) στον αέρα δεν δούλευε πάντα, όταν όμως ένωσα τα πιν 2 και 3 μεταξύ τους το πρόβλημα λύθηκε, δεν είχα ποτέ ξανά τέτοιο θέμα!
Οπότε κάνε μία ένωση τα πιν 2-3 μεταξύ τους, ίσως να έχεις κι εσύ το ίδιο πρόβλημα (συν φυσικά το θέμα με την υπερθέρμανση του 723 που είναι άλλο).

Πιθανολογώ ότι κάτι με την οδήγηση του ΡΝΡ γίνεται λάθος και ανεβάζει θερμοκρασία/καίγεται το LM723, με μόνο 22V τροφοδοσία και 10ΚΩ στην έξοδο της Vref (άρα <1mA ρεύμα) δεν μπορεί να καίγεται κάτι εκεί, το πρόβλημα πρέπει να είναι μεγάλο ρεύμα στο εσωτερικό "pass" τρανζίστορ (πινς 9/10/11)...  :Unsure:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι εδώ ξαναέκανα δοκιμές με καινουργια ολοκληρωμένα και μετά απο σχολαστικό έλεγχο των αντιστάσεων με τις τιμές που πρέπει να υπάρχουν μεταξύ των πιν του ολοκληρωμένου έδωσα (+) στο πιν 12 με μια αντίσταση 5.6ΚΩ σε σειρά επίσης έβαλα μια ίδιας τιμής αντίσταση μεταξύ πιν 11 και βάσης τρανζ, οδήγησης, όταν το ποτ, ρυθμισης ήταν στη μέση έδινε έξοδο 18 βόλτ και στα 4 και 5 πιν 0.9 βολτ  η ρύθμιση κατέβαινε στα 4.5 βόλτ πριν φτάσει στο τέλος το ποτ, αλλά περίπου στο 80% της διαδρομής μετά πηγαίνοντας προς το τέρμα ανέβαινε απότομα στα 22.5 βόλτ. Ακριβώς το ίδιο έκανε με διάφορα ολοκληρωμένα που άλλαζα δεν ξέρω αν είναι καμένα ή αν δουλεύουν μερικώς  αν άλλαζα την αντίσταση οδήγησης του τρανζ. με 220Ω ζεστενόταν (η αντίσταση) η τάση στα πιν 4 και 5 δεν ήταν σταθερή άλλαζε ανάλογα με τη θέση του ποντεσιόμετρου  τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει?

----------


## selectronic

Δυστυχώς δεν έχω ιδέα πια για το τι μπορεί να φταίει.  :Sad: 

Πάντως με τα λεφτά που έχεις δώσει για τόσα LM723, θα είχες πάρει ένα Κινέζικο 3Α από eBay/Banggood/κτλ όπως σου πρότεινα στο #77 (και θα είχες βάλει τα 2Ν3055 για εξόδου όπως έκανε ο Kyros) που είναι δοκιμασμένο κύκλωμα, αν και το συγκεκριμένο είναι για 24Vac το πολύ...
Μπορεί τελικά το σχέδιο που διάλεξες να μην δουλεύει σωστά στην πράξη.  :Unsure: 
Ειλικρινά δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δοκίμασα και του Γρηγόρη 0-30V 0-20A πάλι τα ίδια δεν έδινε τάση ο εκπομπος του τρανζ. οδηγησης το bd 139 ΝΡΝ έβαλα.

----------


## selectronic

Ίσως τότε έχεις ελαττωματικά LM723?
Δεν ξέρω τι άλλο να πω πλέον...  :Sad:

----------


## 744

Βάλε σε ένα raster μόνο του το 723 και δες να δουλεύει όπως πρέπει, με την σωστή τάση αναφοράς.

Στο datasheet του 723 υπάρχουν απλά κυκλώματα χωρίς άλλα τρανζίστορ ή τελεστικούς. Τουλάχιστον να ξέρουμε ότι έχεις λειτουργικά 723.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Ευχαριστώ και πάλι πάρα πολύ Γιάννη και πολύχρονος για προχθές  δεν περίμενα τόση αστοχία να φανταστείς είχ έτοιμο και το κουτί είχα κόψει τις ψύκτρες  πάντως στο σχέδιο 0-30 0-3Α η κατάσταση είχε σταθεροποιηθεί είναι κλειστά και τα μαγαζιά να πάρω απο κάπου αλλού ολοκληρωμένα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Η  κατάσταση με το 0-30 0-20 ήταν ακριβώς όπως περιγράφω στο #117 ότι ολοκληρωμένο και να άλλαζα μόνο περίπου 1,5βολτ διαφορά προς τα κάτω είχα.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> -..... είναι κλειστά και τα μαγαζιά να πάρω απο κάπου αλλού ολοκληρωμένα.



άνοιξε τα μηνύματα σου βρε φίλε ......

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-'Οπως είπα και πριν εφ΄όσον δεν υπήρχε άκρη με το παρόν τροφοδοτικό  είπα να δοκιμάσω αυτό https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=37220   του Γρηγόρη που το έχουν φτιάξει αρκετοί με καινούργιο ολοκληρωμένο και τρανζίστορ έχω βάλει το bd 139  δεν έχω βάλει ακόμη εξόδου δεν δούλεψε δεν είχε τάση στον εκπομπό του 139
έγινε διπλοτσεκάρισμα συνδέσεων τιμών αντιστάσεων όλα καλά αλλαδεν δουύλεψε. Στα πιν 11 και 12 έχω κανονικά τάση της ανόρθωσης (+) και στο 7 (-) βραχυκύκλωμα δεν έκανε του  έχω βάλει και μια ασφάλεια μετά την ανόρθωση 0,3Α και δεν κάηκέ ποτέ στη βάση του τρανζίστορ δεν έιχε τάση μονο 1βόλτ τι μπορώ να κάνω?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Υ.Γ. η τάση που του δίνω είναι 30V.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Υ.Γ. η τάση που του δίνω είναι 30V.



Θα βάλεις και το εξόδου επάνω στο κύκλωμα και θα ξαναμετρήσεις. Έχεις βάλει κοντά στην έξοδο την 1Κ ;;; 
Οι γειώσεις του κυκλώματος είναι σε επαφή μεταξύ τους κανονικά ;;; 
Αν βάλεις φορτίο μην βάλεις λιγότερο απο 50 -100 Ωμ και μέτρα πάλι. 
Αύριο θα κάνεις μέτρηση και με νέο LM723......

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Στη βάση του τρανζίστορ οδήγησης πιν 10 του 723 τι τάση πρέπει να έχει?

----------


## 744

+ την πτώση τάσης του/των εκπομπών και της αντίστασης εκπομπού αν υπάρχει.

Π.χ. αν είναι darlington τότε είναι 2x0,7 =+1,4 περίπου. Αν δεν ρέει ρεύμα στην έξοδο τότε η πτώση στις αντιστάσεις εκπομπού είναι 0 volt. Αλλιώς επιπλέον R x Iout.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Eπι τέλους δούλεψε το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη 0-30V 0-20A αλλά στην πιο απλή έκδοση τελικά έφταιγε το τρανζίστορ οδήγησης bd 139, με μ/τ 15βόλτ 2Α σε ανόρθωση 22βόλτ έδινε 1.4 έως 19 βόλτ  ενώ με μ/τ 24βόλτ 2.5Α (με αυτον θα το δουλέψω) σε ανόρθωση 38βόλτ έδινε 1.4-24.5βόλτ  φορτία δεν δοκίμασα ακόμη , στη έξοδο σκέπτομαι να βάλω 2 τρανζ. 2Ν3055 μήπως του βάλω κανένα μεγαλύτερο μ/τ 4-5Α.  Η δίοδος στα ποδαράκια 10 και 11 προστατεύει απο τάση μεγαλύτερη των 40 βόλτ?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Eπι τέλους δούλεψε το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη 0-30V 0-20A αλλά στην πιο απλή έκδοση τελικά έφταιγε το *τρανζίστορ οδήγησης bd 139*, ......?



Μάκη, τελικά είχα αγοράσει πριν 2 χρόνια αυτό :
https://www.banggood.com/DANIU-LCR-T...N&rmmds=search 
και σώθηκα, κυρίως τα νεύρα μου!!!! Τα έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του με το παραπάνω, τεστάρει τα πάντα, μέχρι και το Hfe των τρανζίστορ εξόδου όταν θες να τα ταιριάξεις με παρόμοια απόδοση.

----------


## 744

Όμορφο με την έγχρωμη οθόνη!

Εγώ πήρα αυτό https://www.banggood.com/Geekcreit-L...N&rmmds=search

Επίσης μετρά πολλά εξαρτήματα. Νομίζω όμως όχι πηνία όπως του Δημήτρη. Αλλά έχει και μια διαφορά στην τιμή.

----------


## Panoss

Μετράει και πηνία: 'Inductance: 0.01mH - 20H'.

----------


## 744

Θα το δοκιμάσω αύριο και θα σας πω. Το έχω δοκιμάσει μέχρι τώρα μόνο με ημιαγωγούς και είναι πολύ καλό ειδικά για 6 ευρώ...!

----------


## lepouras

> Μάκη, τελικά είχα αγοράσει πριν 2 χρόνια αυτό :
> https://www.banggood.com/DANIU-LCR-T...N&rmmds=search 
> και σώθηκα, κυρίως τα νεύρα μου!!!! Τα έχει βγάλει τα λεφτά του με το παραπάνω, τεστάρει τα πάντα, μέχρι και το Hfe των τρανζίστορ εξόδου όταν θες να τα ταιριάξεις με παρόμοια απόδοση.







> Όμορφο με την έγχρωμη οθόνη!
> 
> Εγώ πήρα αυτό https://www.banggood.com/Geekcreit-L...N&rmmds=search
> 
> Επίσης μετρά πολλά εξαρτήματα. Νομίζω όμως όχι πηνία όπως του Δημήτρη. Αλλά έχει και μια διαφορά στην τιμή.



έχω και τα δύο . του Δημητρη το πήρα αργότερα γιατι μετράει και ζενερε μέχρι 24βολτ + διαβάζει και υπέρυθρες (τηλεκοντρολ κλπ και σου βγάζει και τον κωδικό που διαβάζει) και φυσικα γιατί εχει ενσωματωμένη μπαταρία λιθιου και φορτίζει με usb. το μόνο μείον ειναι ότι δεν έχει βάση για SMD αλλα αυτο ειναι εύκολο να φτιαχτεί μια μικρή πλακέτα με 3 ποδαράκια να καρφώνετε....

----------


## 744

Με εκπλήσει πάντως τι διαγνωστικό εργαλείο έχει φτιαχτεί με αστείο κόστος!

----------


## mtzag

Δεν το εχουνε φτιαξει οι κινεζοι open source δωρεαν ειναι 
γι αυτο ειναι αστειο το κοστος δηλαδη πληρωνεις μονο την κινεζικη κατασκευη οχι το το development.
Το εχω και εγω αυτο με την επαναφορτιζομενη και πραγματικα πολυ καλο.
Καμια ενημερωση λογισμικου παιζει ?

----------


## moutoulos

> ... στη έξοδο σκέπτομαι να βάλω 2 τρανζ. 2Ν3055 μήπως του βάλω κανένα μεγαλύτερο μ/τ 4-5Α.  
> Η δίοδος στα ποδαράκια 10 και 11 προστατεύει απο τάση μεγαλύτερη των 40 βόλτ?




Καλημέρα Μάκη και καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά !!!.
Μετά απο πολλές προσκλήσεις σου ... επιτέλους ήρθα. Τι να κάνω και εγώ ... πολυάσχολος  :Rolleyes: .

Λοιπόν. Όταν φτιάχτηκε το συγκεκριμένο ήταν άλλες εποχές, και άλλες ... οι προτιμήσεις/γνώσεις. 
Τώρα αν το έφτιαχνα θα το έκανα με διακόπτη (ή και αυτόματη μεταγωγή) Low/High τάσης εξόδου,
με μεσαία λήψη απο τον μετασχηματιστή (πχ 2x13VAC). Αυτό για να μην πηγαίνει χαμένη ισχύ σε 
μορφή θερμότητας πάνω στα τελικά τρανζίστορ ...

Πάει αυτό, και είναι άλλο θέμα. Στο κόκκινο που ρωτάς, θα σου απαντήσω το εξής. Καταρχήν δεν 
υπάρχει δίοδο στο Pin10, αλλά στο 12. Συνήθως στα τροφοδοτικά αυτού του τύπου βλέπουμε να 
βραχυκυκλώνουν το Pin11 & Pin12. Σχετικά κακώς (οχι βέβαια οτι είναι και λάθος). Απλά  δική μου 
προτίμηση. 

Το Pin12 είναι αυτό που απλά τροφοδοτεί το IC (LM723) με τάση για να δουλέψει. Το Pin11 είναι 
η τάση που πηγαίνει στο τελικό εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ εξόδου του LM723. ΠΑΝΤΑ η τάση των 
τρ.εξόδου ... θα πρέπει να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη, για να μπορεί να σου βγάλει την τάση "ελέγχου" 
(βάσης).

Αυτό λοιπόν στο εδώ κύκλωμα το πετυχαίνει η δίοδο 1Ν4001 (πυριτίου), που δημιουργεί μια πτώση
τάσης σχεδόν 1V (0.7V). Έστω απο το τίποτα και αυτή η πτώση τάσης, μας αρκεί.

Το αν το φτιάξεις 4-5Α είναι προσωπική σου επιλογή  :Wink: .

----------

airgeorge (13-01-21), 

ΜαστροΤζεπέτο (13-01-21)

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Να πω κι εγώ σε αυτό το σημείο, που έχω παρακολουθήσει σχεδόν όλη τη συζήτηση (σχεδόν σιωπηρά) ότι στην κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού χρειαζόμαστε *α)μια σταθερή τιμή τάσης αναφοράς, β) έναν έλεγχο της διακύμανσης τάσης εξόδου γ) έναν της έντασης και δ) εξωτερική παροχή ισχύος*. Θεωρητικά το LM723 κάνει τα τρία πρώτα μόνο του αλλά όπως εμπειρικά (δανεική εμπειρία των προηγούμενων) προκύπτει όταν ένα εξάρτημα τα κάνει όλα δεν τα κάνει καλά. (κι αυτό το τελευταίο υπό αμφισβήτηση γιατί το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη δεν είναι φλύαρο). Κυκλοφορούν πολλά σχέδια αντίστοιχα. Για ένα ευρος τιμών από ~1-30 Βολτ όλα είναι πολύ εύκολα, όταν ζητήσουμε παραπάνω τάση και το απόλυτο μηδέν, τότε μπερδεύουν. 
Θα μου πείτε γιατί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ;; Έτσι για το ονόρε των ορίων, για κάποια σπάνια χρήση ή δοκιμή ή ένα που να τα κάνει όλα ή ως *δοκίμιο δυνατοτήτων και κυρίως χρήσης θεωρητικών διατάξεων και συνδεσμολογίας*. Ένα τέτοιο λοιπόν είναι αυτό του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ. Είχε παρουσιαστεί πριν 39 χρόνια .... Δίνει την δυνατότητα να αυξηθούν πολύ τα όρια απόδοσης χωρίς να ξεπεραστούν τα όρια των επιμέρους εξαρτημάτων. Έχει επίσης και την διάταξη Vsense που προκύπτει χρήσιμη.
Θεωρητικά μια διάταξη Ζένερ, ένα LM317 ή ακόμα κι ένα LM723 θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν το *α)* και το *β)* αρκεί να μην προκληθούν να συμμετάσχουν στην παροχή ισχύος εξόδου γιατί τότε αργά ή γρήγορα θα παρουσίαζαν πτώση τάσης. Σαφώς το LM723 έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά αλλά λέμε τώρα. 
*Η παροχή ισχύος* είναι ένα άλλο σημαντικό κομμάτι με τα δικά της θέματα θερμοκρασιών, απωλειών, κατανάλωσης κλπ 
Ο Γιάννης *@selectronic* έχει δώσει πολλές θεωρητικές πληροφορίες εδώ και σε άλλα νήματα όπως και αρκετά άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ. 
Οι συντονιστές *Γρηγόρης, Κωνσταντίνος*, και κάποιοι ακόμα έχουν δώσει από 15ετίας το έναυσμα και όχι μόνο και τους ευχαριστώ. 
Επίσης τον *Μάρκο @elektronio* και τον @*τρελό επιστήμονα* με τα άρθρα και αρχεία τους, και τον *@GR_KYROS* πολύ σημαντική συμβολή. 

Υ.Γ.Όλα αυτά τα λέω ως ενα δικό μου καταστάλαγμα περί συμβατικών τροφοδοτικών και μπας και δεσμευτώ να παρουσιάσω το δικό μου τροφοδοτικό 0-40 Volt / 0,01-4 Amper με το βασικό σχέδιο του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ και αυτόματη επιλογή τυλιγμάτων Μετ/τη ισχύος.

----------

airgeorge (13-01-21), 

selectronic (13-01-21)

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

[QUOTE=moutoulos;906032]
Καλημέρα Μάκη και καλημέρα σε όλα τα παιδιά !!!.
Μετά απο πολλές προσκλήσεις σου ... επιτέλους ήρθα. Τι να κάνω και εγώ ... πολυάσχολος  :Rolleyes: .

Λοιπόν. Όταν φτιάχτηκε το συγκεκριμένο ήταν άλλες εποχές, και άλλες ... οι προτιμήσεις/γνώσεις. 
Τώρα αν το έφτιαχνα θα το έκανα με διακόπτη (ή και αυτόματη μεταγωγή) Low/High τάσης εξόδου,
με μεσαία λήψη απο τον μετασχηματιστή (πχ 2x13VAC). Αυτό για να μην πηγαίνει χαμένη ισχύ σε 
μορφή θερμότητας πάνω στα τελικά τρανζίστορ ...

Πάει αυτό, και είναι άλλο θέμα. Στο κόκκινο που ρωτάς, θα σου απαντήσω το εξής. Καταρχήν δεν 
υπάρχει δίοδο στο Pin10, αλλά στο 12. Συνήθως στα τροφοδοτικά αυτού του τύπου βλέπουμε να 
βραχυκυκλώνουν το Pin11 & Pin12. Σχετικά κακώς (οχι βέβαια οτι είναι και λάθος). Απλά  δική μου 
προτίμηση. 

Το Pin12 είναι αυτό που απλά τροφοδοτεί το IC (LM723) με τάση για να δουλέψει. Το Pin11 είναι 
η τάση που πηγαίνει στο τελικό εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ εξόδου του LM723. ΠΑΝΤΑ η τάση των 
τρ.εξόδου ... θα πρέπει να είναι λίγο μεγαλύτερη, για να μπορεί να σου βγάλει την τάση "ελέγχου" 
(βάσης).

Αυτό λοιπόν στο εδώ κύκλωμα το πετυχαίνει η δίοδο 1Ν4001 (πυριτίου), που δημιουργεί μια πτώση
τάσης σχεδόν 1V (0.7V). Έστω απο το τίποτα και αυτή η πτώση τάσης, μας αρκεί.

Το αν το φτιάξεις 4-5Α είναι προσωπική σου επιλογή  :Wink: .

τγ
Κατ' αρχήν ευχαρστώ Γρηγόρη για τον μ/τ αν τον έδινα παραγγελία  τον αγόραζα σίγουρα θα έπαιρνα με δύο τυλίγματα 0-14-28V.  αλλά θα στηθεί πάνω σε υπάρχοντα μ/τ 24V 3A  να βάλω κάποια ζένερ για περιορισμό τάσης στο πιν 12  θα δοκιμάσω με φορτίο σήμερα αν προλάβω και μετά θέλω να σε ρωτήσω  για κάτι άλλο, Γιάννη το οργανάκι σου μετράει και πηνία?

----------


## selectronic

> Να πω κι εγώ σε αυτό το σημείο, που έχω παρακολουθήσει σχεδόν όλη τη συζήτηση (σχεδόν σιωπηρά) ότι στην κατασκευή τροφοδοτικού χρειαζόμαστε *α)μια σταθερή τιμή τάσης αναφοράς, β) έναν έλεγχο της διακύμανσης τάσης εξόδου γ) έναν της έντασης και δ) εξωτερική παροχή ισχύος*. Θεωρητικά το LM723 κάνει τα τρία πρώτα μόνο του αλλά όπως εμπειρικά (δανεική εμπειρία των προηγούμενων) προκύπτει όταν ένα εξάρτημα τα κάνει όλα δεν τα κάνει καλά. (κι αυτό το τελευταίο υπό αμφισβήτηση γιατί το σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη δεν είναι φλύαρο). Κυκλοφορούν πολλά σχέδια αντίστοιχα. Για ένα ευρος τιμών από ~1-30 Βολτ όλα είναι πολύ εύκολα, όταν ζητήσουμε παραπάνω τάση και το απόλυτο μηδέν, τότε μπερδεύουν. 
> Θα μου πείτε γιατί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο ;; Έτσι για το ονόρε των ορίων, για κάποια σπάνια χρήση ή δοκιμή ή ένα που να τα κάνει όλα ή ως *δοκίμιο δυνατοτήτων και κυρίως χρήσης θεωρητικών διατάξεων και συνδεσμολογίας*. Ένα τέτοιο λοιπόν είναι αυτό του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ. Είχε παρουσιαστεί πριν 39 χρόνια .... Δίνει την δυνατότητα να αυξηθούν πολύ τα όρια απόδοσης χωρίς να ξεπεραστούν τα όρια των επιμέρους εξαρτημάτων. Έχει επίσης και την διάταξη Vsense που προκύπτει χρήσιμη.
> Θεωρητικά μια διάταξη Ζένερ, ένα LM317 ή ακόμα κι ένα LM723 θα μπορούσαν να δώσουν το *α)* και το *β)* αρκεί να μην προκληθούν να συμμετάσχουν στην παροχή ισχύος εξόδου γιατί τότε αργά ή γρήγορα θα παρουσίαζαν πτώση τάσης. Σαφώς το LM723 έχει καλύτερη συμπεριφορά αλλά λέμε τώρα. 
> *Η παροχή ισχύος* είναι ένα άλλο σημαντικό κομμάτι με τα δικά της θέματα θερμοκρασιών, απωλειών, κατανάλωσης κλπ 
> Ο Γιάννης *@selectronic* έχει δώσει πολλές θεωρητικές πληροφορίες εδώ και σε άλλα νήματα όπως και αρκετά άλλα μέλη του φόρουμ. 
> Οι συντονιστές *Γρηγόρης, Κωνσταντίνος*, και κάποιοι ακόμα έχουν δώσει από 15ετίας το έναυσμα και όχι μόνο και τους ευχαριστώ. 
> Επίσης τον *Μάρκο @elektronio* και τον @*τρελό επιστήμονα* με τα άρθρα και αρχεία τους, και τον *@GR_KYROS* πολύ σημαντική συμβολή. 
> 
> Υ.Γ.Όλα αυτά τα λέω ως ενα δικό μου καταστάλαγμα περί συμβατικών τροφοδοτικών και μπας και δεσμευτώ να παρουσιάσω το δικό μου τροφοδοτικό 0-40 Volt / 0,01-4 Amper με το βασικό σχέδιο του ΕΛΕΚΤΟΡ και αυτόματη επιλογή τυλιγμάτων Μετ/τη ισχύος.



Η αλήθεια είναι ότι υπάρχουν τροφοδοτικά και Τροφοδοτικά.
Οι Ζένερ/TL431 κτλ είναι κοινά εξαρτήματα που θα βρεις σαν "τάση  αναφοράς" σε πλακέτες, αλλά μερικές φορές χρειάζεσαι ένα LTZ1000...
Τα LM317/78xx είναι  πολύ χρήσιμα IC, δεν είναι τυχαίο που τα βρίσκεις ΠΑΝΤΟΥ σε πλακέτες. Για κάποιες δουλειές όμως ένα reference σχέδιο μπορεί να μην είναι αρκετό ή μπορεί να θες κάτι καλύτερο (πχ LT3045).
Το LM723 ήταν για χρόοοονια το default ολοκληρωμένο που έβρισκες στα γραμμικά (όχι switching) τροφοδοτικά "πάγκου", παρέα με τα 100% τρανζιστορικά και αυτά με τελεστικούς. Πόσο καλό είναι? Όσο η υλοποίηση (σχέδιο), το ότι "παίζει" κάτι δεν σημαίνει ότι είναι και καλό σχέδιο, άλλο ένα τυχαίο κύκλωμα που βρήκες στο ίντερνετ (πχ) και άλλο ένα σχέδιο της HP/Lamdba/κτλ από τροφοδοτικό πάγκου που κόστιζε 2 μισθούς στην εποχή του, άλλο το Smart Kit τροφοδοτικό και άλλο το Elektor (άποψή μου).
Το ότι ρυθμίζεται η τάση και το ρεύμα σε μία κατασκευή δεν σημαίνει και πολλά, το θέμα είναι οι επιδόσεις, line/load regulation, ripple & noise, transient response (overshoot) κτλ.

Υπάρχουν τροφοδοτικά 15KW (πχ 0-30V/*0-510A*) με προδιαγραφές 12mV RMS ripple 5Hz-1MHz: 
https://www.us.lambda.tdk.com/produc...esys-plus.html

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Επανέρχομαι επι του θέματος δοκίμασα με φορτίο μικρό κάτω απο 0.5Α λάμπα συτοκινήτου 12V. 5W δεν έδινε καθόλου ρεύμα και η τάση έπεφτε στο μηδέν όταν ήταν εκτός το φορτίο η τάση επανερχόταν εκεί που την είχα ρυθμίσει στα 12.5V.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Επίσης να αναφέρω ζεστενόταν αρκετά η δίοδος που είναι παράλληλα με την έξοδο (έχω βάλει την 540 :Cool:  καθώς και λιγότερο η αντίσταση 1ΚΩ ακόμη ήταν λίγο χλιαρή και η δίοδος ισχύος 15Α έχω βάλει.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Επίσης να .....



   Έλεγξε το παλι. Ίσως το  BD139 να έχει θέμα παλι, αυτό δηλώνει ότι δεν  περνά ρεύμα από τα εξωτερικά τρανζίστορ και παλεύει το 723 να δώσει αλλά δεν μπορεί μόνο του. Καλυτερα όχι με λαμπάκι, το θεωρεί αρχικά βραχυκύκλωμα και μηδενιζει, μια αντίσταση 100Ω βάλε και μετά μίκρυνε την μέχρι να δεις πως τα παει.

----------


## selectronic

> Επανέρχομαι επι του θέματος δοκίμασα με φορτίο μικρό κάτω απο 0.5Α λάμπα συτοκινήτου 12V. 5W δεν έδινε καθόλου ρεύμα και η τάση έπεφτε στο μηδέν όταν ήταν εκτός το φορτίο η τάση επανερχόταν εκεί που την είχα ρυθμίσει στα 12.5V.







> ...Επίσης να αναφέρω ζεστενόταν αρκετά η δίοδος που είναι παράλληλα με την έξοδο (έχω βάλει την 540...



Μήπως τελικά ΟΛΑ τα εξαρτήματα που έχεις είναι για πέταμα? Βγάλε την παράλληλη δίοδο (1Ν5406 στο κύκλωμα) για τις δοκιμές (και στο τελικό σχέδιο βάλε μία ασφάλεια μεταξύ τις διόδου και της εξόδου).
Τι τάση μέτραγες μεταξύ πιν 2-3 όταν η τάση έπεφτε στο μηδέν? Μεταξύ πιν 10-7? Στα πιν 4, 5 και 6 σε σχέση με το 7 (η τάση στα 5 και 6 πρέπει να είναι ΠΑΝΤΑ η ίδια ότι και να συμβαίνει)?
Αν ζεσταινόταν η 1ΚΩ στον Εκπομπό του driver τότε τα κυρίως τρανζίστορ (2Ν3772 στο κύκλωμα) δεν κάνουν τίποτα (και έχεις βραχυκύκλωμα ή τέλος πάντως υπερβολικό φορτίο στην έξοδο)...
Η 1ΚΩ παράλληλα στην έξοδο είναι λογικό να ανεβάζει λίγο θερμοκρασία, στα 12Vout έχει περίπου 144mW dissipation, στα 24Vout περίπου 600mW κτλ (Νόμος του Ωμ), γι' αυτό και πρέπει να είναι 2W.

----------


## 744

> ..., Γιάννη το οργανάκι σου μετράει και πηνία?



Ναι μετράει. Παραθέτω φωτό. Μετράει τα πάντα...

----------


## 744

H ανάστροφα πολωμένη δίοδος στην έξοδο ΔΕΝ πρέπει να ζεστένεται καθόλου.

Αν εννοείς την εν σειρά δίοδο, αυτή μπορεί να ζεσταθεί ανάλογα με το ρεύμα στο φορτίο. Χωρίς φορτίο φυσικά όχι! Πάντως δεν κατανοώ την ύπαρξή της.

Επίσης η ασφάλειες εκτός από ασφάλεια, εισάγουν και αντίσταση στο κύκλωμα. Όσο μικρότερης τιμής είναι μια ασφάλεια, τόσο μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση εισάγει.

Τέλος αν τα υλικά σου είναι από ebay, όπως είπε και ο συνονόματος, μάλλον τα πετάς και παίρνεις της προκοπής.

----------


## selectronic

> H ανάστροφα πολωμένη δίοδος στην έξοδο ΔΕΝ πρέπει να ζεστένεται καθόλου.
> 
> Αν εννοείς την εν σειρά δίοδο, αυτή μπορεί να ζεσταθεί ανάλογα με το ρεύμα στο φορτίο. Χωρίς φορτίο φυσικά όχι! Πάντως δεν κατανοώ την ύπαρξή της.
> 
> Επίσης η ασφάλειες εκτός από ασφάλεια, εισάγουν και αντίσταση στο κύκλωμα. Όσο μικρότερης τιμής είναι μια ασφάλεια, τόσο μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση εισάγει.
> 
> Τέλος αν τα υλικά σου είναι από ebay, όπως είπε και ο συνονόματος, μάλλον τα πετάς και παίρνεις της προκοπής.



Η δίοδος υποθέτω είναι εκεί αντί TVS, για να πιάνει τυχόν ανάποδες αιχμές τάσης που μπορεί να προέρχονται από την συσκευή που τροφοδοτείτε. Εγώ θα έβαζα μία UF4007 (UltraFast 1000V 1A) αντί για "απλή".
Έτσι όπως είναι όμως στο κύκλωμα θα άγει κι αν βάλεις στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού μία (μεγάλη) μπαταρία ανάποδα, οπότε απλά θα σκάσει η δίοδος αμέσως (και μετά θα είναι σαν να μην υπάρχει). Γι' αυτό είπα μία ασφάλεια μεταξύ διόδου και μπόρνας, ώστε αν συμβεί αυτό να καεί η ασφάλεια και να διακοπεί η ένωση με την μπαταρία.
Βέβαια έχεις δίκιο στο ότι η ασφάλεια έχει μία αντίσταση, αλλά για 3-4Α τροφοδοτικό μία ασφάλεια πχ 10Α στην έξοδο δεν νομίζω να είναι πρόβλημα.  :Unsure: 

Η ανάστροφη δίοδος αν ήταν σωστή δεν θα ανέβαζε θερμοκρασία ποτέ στις δοκιμές, ότι μπορεί και ρυθμίζει τάση στην έξοδο (άρα δεν είναι τοποθετημένη ανάποδα η δίοδος) αλλά ζεσταίνεται όταν υπάρχει φορτίο σημαίνει μάλλον ότι δεν λειτουργεί σαν δίοδος το συγκεκριμένο εξάρτημα (το μέγιστο ανάστροφο ρεύμα "διαρροής" μιας 1Ν5408 είναι της τάξης των *μ*Α)...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δίοδο έχω βάλει μόνο την εν σειρά ισχύος και και την παράλληλη στην έξοδο (1Ν5408 που είναι συνδεμένη  παράλληλα με την αντισταση των 1ΚΩ τη δίοδο για  ανάστροφα ρευματα (ανόρθωση έξοδο) δεν την έχω βάλει δεν νομίζω να είναι το πρόβλημα, για δοκιμές ρύθμισης τάσης είχα σφάλεια 0.3Α και όταν δοκίμασα φορτίο έβαλα 6Α ποτέ δεν τις έκαψε.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Διοδο 5408 παράλληλη.

----------


## selectronic

Στο σχέδιο υπάρχει μία δίοδος 1Ν540*8* παράλληλα με τα κυρίως τρανζίστορ εξόδου (για την περίπτωση που ενώσεις πχ μπαταρία με τάση 12V ενώ έχεις την τάση εξόδου ρυθμισμένη στα 9V) και μία 1Ν540*6* παράλληλα με την 1ΚΩ/2W στην έξοδο (για την περίπτωση που συνδέσεις μπαταρία ανάποδα στην έξοδο).
Καμία από τις δύο δεν χρειάζεται για τις δοκιμές.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι εδώ  ξαναέκανα δοκιμή μόνο με το bd 139 δεν έδινε καθόλου ισχύ μονο ταση ρύθμιζε που ήταν χαμηλή κατα 2-3 βόλτ δεν άναβε καν λαμπάκι 12βολτ ενδεικτικό ψείρα, με το ένα 2Ν3055  άναβε το λαμπάκι 12V 5W αλλά η τάση σταματούσε να ανεβαίνει πάνω απο τα 12βόλτ (με το φορτίο) προς τα κάτω κατέβαινε αμπέρ δεν ρύθμιζε βραχυκύκλωμα δεν έκανα, τα τρανζίστορ ήταν ελαφρώς χλιαρά τα δοκίμασα με ψείκτρες.

----------


## moutoulos

> Η 1ΚΩ παράλληλα στην έξοδο είναι λογικό να ανεβάζει λίγο θερμοκρασία, στα 12Vout έχει περίπου 144mW 
> dissipation, στα 24Vout περίπου 600mW κτλ (Νόμος του Ωμ), γι' αυτό και πρέπει να είναι 2W.



Βασικά η τιμή της συγκεκριμένης αντίστασης, δεν αποτελεί κάτι το κρίσιμο. Μπορεί να είναι σχετικά οποιασδήποτε τιμής 
ακόμα και 10Κ. Απλά όσο μικρότερη είναι, τόσο πιο γρήγορα καταναλώνεται το φορτίο των ηλεκτρολυτικών πυκνωτών. 

Αν δεν θέλετε να ζεσταίνεται, ή αν μιλήσουμε για απώλειες ... μπορεί να γίνει πχ 2Κ ή 2Κ2 ή και μεγαλύτερη. Δεν υπάρχει 
δηλαδή κάποια συγκεκριμένη τιμή αντίστασης στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο ...

Θα προτιμούσα όμως να μην παραληφθεί ... και να παραμείνει, έστω και πολλαπλάσιας τιμής.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Υποψιάζομαι ότι το bd 139 δεν πρέπει να είναι και τόσο καλό τι αντιστοιχο καλλίτερο θα μπορούσα να βάλω?

----------


## 744

Κάνε ένα κόπο να μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο, τις μικρές σε ωμ, αντιστάσεις του κυκλώματος γύρω από τα ισχύος και το 139.

Δεν είναι φυσιλογικά αυτά που αντιμετωπίζεις.

----------


## selectronic

Και μην κάνεις βραχυκύκλωμα στην έξοδο ή βάλεις μεγάλο φορτίο μέχρι να σιγουρευτείς ότι το κύκλωμα δουλεύει σωστά, αλλιώς θα κάψεις το/τα εξόδου (αν δεν είναι ήδη αρπαγμένα)...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Υποψιάζομαι ότι το bd 139 δεν πρέπει να είναι και τόσο καλό τι αντιστοιχο καλλίτερο θα μπορούσα να βάλω?



οχι απαραίτητα Μάκη, μια χαρά ειναι το BD139 για αυτή τη δουλειά, τα άλλα θα θέλουν λιγη περισσοτερη τάση κλπ κάτι άλλο θα σου έχει διαφύγει ....

----------


## selectronic

> οχι απαραίτητα Μάκη, μια χαρά ειναι το BD139 για αυτή τη δουλειά, τα άλλα θα θέλουν λιγη περισσοτερη τάση κλπ κάτι άλλο θα σου έχει διαφύγει ....



Εκτός κι αν είναι Κινέζικα όπως τα δικά μου TO-126...




> ...έχω κάψει στην στιγμή  BD140 με μόλις 300mW dissipation...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Το bd 139 είναι δυνατόν να μην δινει λίγα ma να ανάψει το λαμπάκι και το άλλο γιατί με 5w φορτίο πάει μέχρι 12V η τάση?

----------


## selectronic

Γιατί δεν δουλέυει κανένα από τα δύο κυκλώματα που προσπάθησες να κάνεις, ενώ το πρώτο δουλεύει στο δικό μου breadboard (και στην εξομοίωση στο Proteus) και το άλλο πάλι είναι δοκιμασμένο σχέδιο που δουλεύει?
Γιατί πριν μερικά μηνύματα δεν σου δούλευε ένα κύκλωμα που αποτελείτο από ένα LM723, ένα τρανζίστορ και 3-4 αντιστάσεις?

Κάτι
Δεν
Πάει
Καλά

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Τι μπορεί να φταίει έχουν διπλοτριπλομετρηθεί οι αντιστάσεις ως προς τις τιμές και τη συνέχεια υπάρχει περίπτωση το ολοκληρωμένο ή τα τρανζίστορ να λειτουργούν μερικώς?

----------


## selectronic

Ναι και στα δύο.

Τα 723 μπορεί να είναι ελαττωματικά από την αρχή (ή Κινέζικες μπούρδες) ή μπορεί να χάλασαν με κάποιο τρόπο (υπερβολική τάση/ρεύμα), το ότι δουλεύει ένα κομμάτι τους (πχ δεν τραβάνε υπερβολικό ρεύμα ή η Vref είναι σωστή) δεν σημαίνει ότι δουλεύει 100% σωστό το ολοκληρωμένο πχ μπορεί να έχει πάθει κάτι μία είσοδος του error amplifier (ας πούμε από μεγάλη τάση) ή μπορεί να έχει καεί το εσωτερικό "pass" τρανζίστορ (από υπερβολικό ρεύμα "Ic").

Τα τρανζίστορ συνήθως βραχυκυκλώνουν την επαφή C-E όταν καίγονται "100%" αλλά δεν συμβαίνει αυτό πάντα, μπορεί και να "μισο-χαλάσουνε":
Αν ας πούμε έχεις ένα τροφοδοτικό με 2-5-15 τρανζίστορ ισχύος παράλληλα και καεί "100%" το ένα από υπερβολικό φορτίο/παρατεταμένο βραχυκύκλωμα/κτλ, μπορεί και κάποια από τα άλλα να έχουν "αρπάξει" (γι' αυτό και τα αλλάζεις ΟΛΑ σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις), δηλαδή να μην μετράς μικρή αντίσταση μεταξύ Συλλέκτη-Εκπομπού αλλά να υπάρχει ένα μικρό ρεύμα "διαρροής" ας πούμε που ρέει στον Συλλέκτη ακόμα και με χωρίς ρεύμα Βάσης.
Το έχω δει στην πράξη αυτό σε ένα τροφοδοτικό με δύο 2Ν3055 (και LM723) όπου άρχισε να έχει προβλήματα στην ρύθμιση της τάσης εξόδου και εγώ έψαχνα driver τρανζίστορ, ρυθμιστικά τρίμμερ για ψυχρές και τάσεις στο 723, τελικά ήταν τα εξόδου "αρπαγμένα" (και τίποτα άλλο). Και το βρήκα μετά από αλλαγή σχεδόν όλων τον εξαρτημάτων στην πλακέτα γιατί σκεφτόμουνα "δεν μπορεί να είναι τα εξόδου, θα έβγαζε μόνιμα 30V στην έξοδο αν ήταν αυτό το πρόβλημα", αλλά αφού είχα αλλάξει σχεδόν τα πάντα, έβαλα ένα νέο ΝΡΝ στην θέση των δύο 2Ν3055 και τσουπ, μια χαρά το κύκλωμα...

Καινούργια BD140 από eBay κάηκαν κρύα σε 10 δευτερόλεπτα με 300mW, μόλις που πρόλαβα να μετρήσω ~12mA ρεύμα Συλλέκτη (στα περίπου 25Vce) πριν βραχυκυκλώσουν και δεν μιλάμε για κανένα μυστήριο σχέδιο, current mirror με δύο τρανζίστορ και μία αντίσταση ήταν!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Κάποιο αντιστοιχο του 139 που να αντέχει περισσότερο υπ' όψη τις δοκιμές τις έκανα έχοντας συνδέσει μόνο το ένα 2Ν3055 και τα δύο 139 και 2Ν3055 ήταν ελαφρώς χλιαρά, μόνο με το 139 το έπαιρνα τάση 1.4 έως 20 βόλτ και καθόλου φορτίο μήπωςτο κατανάλωνε ολο η παράλληλη αντίσταση 1ΚΩ της εξόδου? με το 3055 συνδεδεμένο έδινε τάση μέχρι 24,5βόλτ κα φορτίο 5watt στα 12 βόλτ. Τάση εισόδου περίπου 28.5 βολτ.

----------


## selectronic

Η δουλειά του driver transistor είναι να δίνει το απαραίτητο ρεύμα Βάσης που χρειάζονται τα "κυρίως" τρανζίστορ εξόδου, όχι να τροφοδοτεί αυτό με ρεύμα την έξοδο, η 1ΚΩ στον Εκπομπό του driver μια χαρά είναι εκεί που είναι (και δεν πρέπει να ζεσταίνεται καθόλου).
Αν δεν μετρήσεις καμία τάση/ρεύμα στο κύκλωμα δεν θα βρεις τι φταίει και δεν έχεις ρεύμα στην έξοδο ("γονατίζει" η τάση εξόδου υπό φορτίο).

ΝΡΝ μπορείς να βάλεις όποιο θες, για δύο 2Ν3055 και 3-4Α δεν χρειάζεσαι κάτι ιδιαίτερο, οποιοδήποτε 12-40W (παραπάνω είναι υπερβολή) ΝΡΝ με Vce>45V και Ic>1A σου κάνει. Ψάξε πχ εδώ:
https://www.acdcshop.gr/transistornpn-c-54_74_75.html

----------


## mikemtb

Βαλε μερικές φωτο βρε μακη, να βρουμε εμεις την βλάβη για σενα, μιας και δεν εχεις την δυνατότητα  

Στάλθηκε από το FIG-LX1 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι εδώ  ξαναδοκίμασα τάση εισόδου  38βολτ  έδινε τάση απο 1,4 μέχρι 33βόλτ έβαλα και φορτίο 12V 5W και δούλευε ανέβαζε τάση του έδωσα και 21W στα 13βόλτ δούλευε και ανέβαζε τάση με ένα 3055 στην έξοδο σε μικρή ψύκτρα χωρίς πάστα  το τρανζίστορ έκαιγε αρκετά αλλά δεν κάηκε, έδωσα και φορτίο 21watt στα 24 βόλτ κανονικά δούλεψε και το εξόδου ζεστενόταν λιγότερο, αμπέρ δεν ρύθμιζε απο μετρήσεις πιν 5 και 6 του 723 σταθερά 1,4 βόλτ στη βάση του τρ, οδήγησης 2 βόλτ λιγότερα αο την έξοδο. Όταν κατέβασα τέρμα χαμηλά τη τάση έχοντας βάλει σε σειρά τα δύο νήματα απο το λαμπάκι (5 και 21βάττ) που έκανα δοκιμές μάλλον έκαψε το 723. Φωτογραφίες ανεβάζω αλλά δεν θα διαφωτίσουν γιατί είναι χύμα ''μακαρονάδα'' επίσης το οργανάκι που βάζω πως συνδέεται να μετρά και ένταση θέλει αντισταση SHUNT?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Άντε, μπράβο Μάκη, τόσο καιρό σε παιδευει. Ο Γιάννης έχει κάτι καλές εικόνες για την σύνδεση του οργάνου αυτού αλλά μην εμπιστευθείς πολυ τα Αμπέρ, στα βολτ καλό είναι. Αυτά τα μαυρα ποντεσιομετρα πολλες φορες έχουν βγει προβληματικιά δεν είναι ότι καλυτερο. Άντε και με μιά καλή πλακετα τώρα....

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Καλώς Δημήτρη για τα πντεσιομετρα το γνωρίζω απλά να είμαι σίγουρος ότι λειτουργεί και θα το τακτοποιήσω με το οργανικό δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.

----------


## selectronic

> -Πάλι εδώ  ξαναδοκίμασα τάση εισόδου  38βολτ  έδινε τάση απο 1,4 μέχρι 33βόλτ έβαλα και φορτίο 12V 5W και δούλευε ανέβαζε τάση του έδωσα και 21W στα 13βόλτ δούλευε και ανέβαζε τάση με ένα 3055 στην έξοδο σε μικρή ψύκτρα χωρίς πάστα  το τρανζίστορ έκαιγε αρκετά αλλά δεν κάηκε, έδωσα και φορτίο 21watt στα 24 βόλτ κανονικά δούλεψε και το εξόδου ζεστενόταν λιγότερο, αμπέρ δεν ρύθμιζε απο μετρήσεις πιν 5 και 6 του 723 σταθερά 1,4 βόλτ στη βάση του τρ, οδήγησης 2 βόλτ λιγότερα αο την έξοδο. Όταν κατέβασα τέρμα χαμηλά τη τάση έχοντας βάλει σε σειρά τα δύο νήματα απο το λαμπάκι (5 και 21βάττ) που έκανα δοκιμές μάλλον έκαψε το 723. Φωτογραφίες ανεβάζω αλλά δεν θα διαφωτίσουν γιατί είναι χύμα ''μακαρονάδα'' επίσης το οργανάκι που βάζω πως συνδέεται να μετρά και ένταση θέλει αντισταση SHUNT?



Το οργανάκι αν είναι "100V/10A" τότε μάλλον θα έχει ενσωματωμένο shunt στο πίσω μέρος, μοιάζει με γυμνό χοντρό καλώδιο (αυτό) οπότε δεν χρειάζεται εξωτερικό. Αν ψάξεις για "100V/10A meter" στο Google (εικόνες) θα βρεις πάρα πολλά παραδείγματα για το πως το συνδέεις, εδώ άλλο ένα. *Πρόσεξε γιατί μπορείς να το κάψεις εύκολα το οργανάκι*, δεν έχει προστασίες και επίσης δεν αντέχει 38V στην είσοδο του (τροφοδοσία), αλλά και για ένα LM317/78xx είναι πολλά οπότε κάνε κάτι άλλο, πχ Zener Regulator (πχ με ένα φτηνό ΤΙΡ122) ή δεύτερο μικρό τροφοδοτικό για το όργανο (με μικρό μετ/στη "πλακέτας" ή ένα μικρό switching). Τα οργανάκια αυτά τραβάνε 20-40mA _αν θυμάμαι καλά_.

Πιο πιθανό είναι να έκαψες το 2Ν3055 από το να έκαψες το LM723 (αν και δεν είμαι σίγουρος για ΟΛΑ τα εξαρτήματα που έχεις) αν προσπάθησες να τραβήξεις μεγάλο ρεύμα με ρυθμισμένη χαμηλά την τάση εξόδου...
Θυμήσου ότι το "φορτίο" των τρανζίστορ (dissipation) είναι Vce x Ic, οπότε με την τάση Συλλέκτη σταθερή στα ας πούμε 35V, όσο μικρότερη τάση εξόδου (=τάση στον Εκπομπό) έχεις, τόσο πιο πολύ ζορίζεις το τρανζίστορ (για το ίδιο ρεύμα εξόδου).




> ...Απλά μην το κρατάς  βραχυκυκλωμένο το τροφοδοτικό, 99.9% ΔΕΝ έχει "προστασία από  βραχυκύκλωμα" με την έννοια ότι μπορείς να το αφήσεις 10 λεπτά με  βραχυκυκλωμένη την έξοδο, μόνο "περιορισμό μέγιστου ρεύματος εξόδου"  έχουν αυτά τα κυκλώματα, δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα...
> 
> Και αν δεν έχει αλλαγή τυλίγματος μετ/στη το κύκλωμά σου, έχεις το  παράδοξο ότι για το Χ ρεύμα, όσο μεγαλύτερη είναι η τάση εξόδου (και άρα  το φορτίο του τροφοδοτικού σε Watts), τόσο λιγότερο ζορίζεται!
> *Αν πχ η τάση στην γέφυρά (Συλλέκτης των ΝΡΝ εξόδου) είναι ας πούμε  σταθερά 28V, τότε στα 24V/3A (72W φορτίο) δουλεύει άνετα γιατί  4Vce*3A=12W dissipation στο/α εξόδου, ενώ για φορτίο 5V/3A (15W φορτίο)  τα τρανζίστορ μετατρέπουν σε θερμότητα 23*3=69W !!!...*







> ...Όταν ένα τέτοιο τροφοδοτικό λέει όχι μέγιστη έξοδο 3-5-10Α δεν σημαίνει  ότι μπορεί να τα δώσει σε χαμηλές τάσεις, πχ 5V. Συνήθως είναι ΟΚ για  πολύ μικρό χρονικό διάστημα αλλά δεν αντέχουν για ώρα.
> Πολλά αγοραστά "τροφοδοτικά πάγκου" (τύπου 3005 κτλ) έχουν μετ/στη με  πολλά τυλίγματα και αλλάζουν 2-3 στην κλίμακα 0-30V (πχ κάθε ~10V οπότε η  μέγιστη Vce δεν ξεπερνά ποτέ το όριο αυτό), πχ αυτό. Άλλα όπως το Velleman Κ7200  αλλάζουν μόνο ένα τύλιγμα. Το δικό σου δεν αλλάξει τίποτα, οπότε κάτω  από τα 15-20V τάση εξόδου, τα τρανζίστορ ζορίζονται. Για να μπορείς με  αυτό το τροφοδοτικό να κατεβαίνεις χαμηλά σε τάση με μεγάλο ρεύμα, αν  έχεις χώρο βάλε μια μεγαλύτερη ψύκτρα και παραπάνω τρανζίστορ εξόδου ή  συμπλήρωσε εσύ ένα κύκλωμα που να αλλάζει τάση πχ με μετ/στη 15-0-15.



ΜΗΝ βάζεις μεγάλο φορτίο στο μοναδικό τρανζίστορ που έχεις βάλει πρόχειρα για τις δοκιμές, όσο πιο χαμηλή τάση εξόδου έχεις, τόσο πιο μεγάλο το "ζόρι" στο τρανζίστορ!
Επίσης θυμήσου ότι οι λάμπες με σύρμα τραβάνε μεγάλο ρεύμα στην εκκίνηση.

Αφού η ρύθμιση τάσης (επιτέλους) δουλεύει σωστά, τότε και οι τάσεις στα πιν 4-5-6 σωστές θα είναι, για να δεις αν δουλεύει σωστά και ο περιορισμός ρεύματος, μέτρα την τάση μεταξύ πιν 2-3, στα περίπου 550-600mV θα πρέπει να ενεργοποιείτε ο περιορισμός (θα αρχίσει να πέφτει η τάση εξόδου).
Αν η τάση εξόδου πέφτει σημαντικά υπό φορτίο αλλά η τάση μεταξύ πιν 2-3 είναι κάτω από πχ 500mV τότε κάτι άλλο συμβαίνει, από μικρό μετασχηματιστή/πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης μέχρι πολώσεις τρανζίστορ (ρεύμα Βάσης κτλ)...





> ...του έδωσα και 21W στα 13βόλτ δούλευε και  ανέβαζε τάση με ένα 3055 στην έξοδο σε μικρή ψύκτρα χωρίς πάστα  το  τρανζίστορ έκαιγε αρκετά αλλά δεν κάηκε, έδωσα και φορτίο 21watt στα 24  βόλτ κανονικά δούλεψε και το εξόδου ζεστενόταν λιγότερο...



21W @ 13Vout => *~1.6A Ic*
Για Vout=13V και τάση στην γέφυρα ας πούμε 35V έχουμε 35 - 13 = *22Vce*
*22Vce x 1.6A =** 35W dissipation
*Λογικό να ζεστάθηκε το 2Ν3055...

21W @ 24Vout => *~0.9A Ic*
Για Vout=13V και τάση στην γέφυρα ας πούμε 35V έχουμε 35 - 24 = *11Vce*
*11Vce x 0.9A =10W dissipation*
Λογικό να ζεσταινόταν λιγότερο τότε...

* 
*

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Καλώς Δημήτρη για τα πντεσιομετρα το γνωρίζω απλά να είμαι σίγουρος ότι λειτουργεί και θα το τακτοποιήσω με το οργανικό δεν μπορώ να βγάλω άκρη.



Προσωρινά βάλε έστω και μπαταρία μικρή στην τροφοδοσία του οργάνου, (6 ή 9 Βολτ) αλλά το πλην της μπαταρίας να είναι κοινό με του κυκλώματος και μετά θα δεις πως θα βάλεις ένα LM317 ή καλύτερα όπως λέει ο Γιάννης ένα 78L12 δίπλα στο κύκλωμα.

----------


## selectronic

> Προσωρινά βάλε έστω και μπαταρία μικρή στην τροφοδοσία του οργάνου, (6 ή 9 Βολτ) αλλά το πλην της μπαταρίας να είναι κοινό με του κυκλώματος και μετά θα δεις πως θα βάλεις ένα LM317 ή καλύτερα όπως λέει ο Γιάννης ένα 78L12 δίπλα στο κύκλωμα.



Δεν είπα να βάλει LM317/78L12, είπα ότι 38V τάση που έχει ο φίλος είναι πολλά και για σκέτο το όργανο, και για είσοδο σε κλασσικά 3-pin regulators.
Τα οργανάκια συνήθως έχουν ένα SMD 3.3V 3-pin reg on-board και αντέχουν μέχρι 30-35V max στην είσοδο τροφοδοσίας (πχ αυτό λέει όχι πάνω από 30V γιατί θα καεί) ενώ πχ ένα 78Lxx αντέχει μέχρι 35V είσοδο. Επίσης ένα 78L12 θα είχε στα 38Vcc και 20mA φορτίο 0.02Α x (35-12) = 460mW dissipation, πάρα πολλά για ΤΟ-92...

Εγώ προτείνω να φτιάξει ένα μικρό Zener+transistor regulator όπως το παρακάτω, το οποίο το έχω φτιάξει στην πράξη για είσοδο από 48V smps και χρειάστηκε να βάλω και μικρή ψύκτρα σε ΤΟ-220 τρανζίστορ (BDX53C). ΟΚ ίσως και να έπαιζε χωρίς ψύκτρα, αλλά δεν πιανότανε μετά από 5 λεπτά σκέτο το ΤΟ-220 οπότε του έβαλα μία πολύ μικρή ψυκτρούλα σαν κι αυτή, για να είμαι ήσυχος.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Kαλώς παιδιά ναι όντως το 3055 είχε καεί και έδινε κατ' ευθείαν την ταση του συλλέκτη στον εκπομπό με αποτέλεσμα να ζεστένεται η αντίσταση 180Ω  το άλλαξα και δουλεύει απο 1,4 έως 33βόλτ περίπου με φορτίο 10Wat στα στα 24 βόλτ δούλευε σε πάραπάνω τάση δεν δοκίμασα γιατι δεν είχα ελεγχομενο φορτίο (φτιαξω με αντιστασεις), αλλαξα το ποτ.ρυθμισης τάσης επειδή η τάση δεν κατέβαινε γραμμικά με ένα άλλο 8ΚΩ καλής ποιότητας λίγο καλλίτερα.  Αμπέρ δεν μπόρεσα να ρυθμίσω θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω με το οργανάκι εντάξει έχει μέσα shunt θα το τροφοδοτήσω χωριστά με πακάκι 6-9 βόλτ οτι έχω με λίγα ma ένταση μέτρησε, θέλει σύνδεση μόνο το χοντρό κλώδιο (-) στο φορτίο και μετρηση τάσης.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Kαλώς παιδιά ναι όντως το 3055 είχε καεί και έδινε κατ' ευθείαν την ταση του συλλέκτη στον εκπομπό με αποτέλεσμα να ζεστένεται η αντίσταση 180Ω  το άλλαξα και δουλεύει απο 1,4 έως 33βόλτ περίπου με φορτίο 10Wat στα στα 24 βόλτ δούλευε σε πάραπάνω τάση δεν δοκίμασα γιατι δεν είχα ελεγχομενο φορτίο (φτιαξω με αντιστασεις), αλλαξα το ποτ.ρυθμισης τάσης επειδή η τάση δεν κατέβαινε γραμμικά με ένα άλλο 8ΚΩ καλής ποιότητας λίγο καλλίτερα.  Αμπέρ δεν μπόρεσα να ρυθμίσω θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω με το οργανάκι εντάξει έχει μέσα shunt θα το τροφοδοτήσω χωριστά με πακάκι 6-9 βόλτ οτι έχω με λίγα ma ένταση μέτρησε, θέλει σύνδεση μόνο το χοντρό κλώδιο (-) στο φορτίο και μετρηση τάσης.



Τι τάση έχεις στη γέφυρα ;;;

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δημήτρη και λοιποί φίλοι ευχαριστώ, ο μ/τ είναι 24βόλτ 3Α μετά την ανόρθωση γέφυρα πυκνωτής μικρός 1500μf 50 βόλτ (δεν θα είναι ο τελικός) δίνει 38 βόλτ έξοδο με την σύνδεση στη σταθεροποίηση πέφτει 1-1.5βόλτ περίπου και και έξοδο μετάτη σταθεροποίηση 1,4 - 33 βόλτ στο 3055  αν έχω μόνο το οδήγησης (139) 1,4-24.5, γνωρίζω ότι ο πυκνωτής είναι μικρός επηρεάζει αυτό τη συμπεριφορά του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος? στα πιν τροφοδοσίας του 723 12 και 12 δεν ανεβαίνει η τάση πάνω απο 37 37,5 βόλτ.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Ναι Μάκη, ο πυκνωτης πρεπει να είναι σχεδόν 2000μF /A δηλαδή σχεδόν 6000μF. Ότι βρεις κοντά σε αυτή την τιμή θα σου κανει. Πάνω από 4700 μF ότι βρεις καλό θα είναι  στα 63V  όμως. Θα έλεγα το όργανο να παρει είσοδο από ένα TL783.... Ξεμπερδεύεις ότι τάση και να έχεις, ειναι  σαν το μεγάλης εισόδου LM317 .....

----------


## selectronic

> Kαλώς παιδιά ναι όντως το 3055 είχε καεί και  έδινε κατ' ευθείαν την ταση του συλλέκτη στον εκπομπό με αποτέλεσμα να  ζεστένεται η αντίσταση 180Ω  το άλλαξα και δουλεύει απο 1,4 έως 33βόλτ  περίπου με φορτίο 10Wat στα στα 24 βόλτ δούλευε σε πάραπάνω τάση δεν  δοκίμασα γιατι δεν είχα ελεγχομενο φορτίο (φτιαξω με αντιστασεις),  αλλαξα το ποτ.ρυθμισης τάσης επειδή η τάση δεν κατέβαινε γραμμικά με ένα  άλλο 8ΚΩ καλής ποιότητας λίγο καλλίτερα.  Αμπέρ δεν μπόρεσα να ρυθμίσω  θα ξαναπροσπαθήσω με το οργανάκι εντάξει έχει μέσα shunt θα το  τροφοδοτήσω χωριστά με πακάκι 6-9 βόλτ οτι έχω με λίγα ma ένταση  μέτρησε, θέλει σύνδεση μόνο το χοντρό κλώδιο (-) στο φορτίο και μετρηση  τάσης.







> Δημήτρη και λοιποί φίλοι ευχαριστώ, ο  μ/τ είναι 24βόλτ 3Α μετά την ανόρθωση γέφυρα πυκνωτής μικρός 1500μf 50  βόλτ (δεν θα είναι ο τελικός) δίνει 38 βόλτ έξοδο με την σύνδεση στη  σταθεροποίηση πέφτει 1-1.5βόλτ περίπου και και έξοδο μετάτη  σταθεροποίηση 1,4 - 33 βόλτ στο 3055  αν έχω μόνο το οδήγησης (139)  1,4-24.5, γνωρίζω ότι ο πυκνωτής είναι μικρός επηρεάζει αυτό τη  συμπεριφορά του υπόλοιπου κυκλώματος? στα πιν τροφοδοσίας του 723 12 και  12 δεν ανεβαίνει η τάση πάνω απο 37 37,5 βόλτ.



Ξέχασα όταν το ανέφερε ο Δημήτρης να πω ότι κι εγώ έχω άσχημες εμπειρίες με αυτά τα μαύρα pot...

Σε τέτοια Volt/Ampere meters που έχω κι εγώ, τα δύο μαύρα καλώδια είναι ενωμένα στο όργανο οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να ενώσεις το ψιλό μαύρο, μπορείς να σιγουρευτείς μετρώντας τα δύο μαύρα με πολύμετρο (ή κάνοντας ένωση και του ψιλού καλωδίου).

Το LM723 αντέχει μέχρι περίπου 40V, οπότε 37-38V είναι κοντά στο όριο αλλά "ΟΚ"...

Ο κομμάτι του περιορισμού ρεύματος στο κύκλωμα αποτελείτε από τρία ας πούμε τμήματα:
Το κομμάτι δημιουργίας πτώσης τάσης που αποτελείτε από την μεγάλη δίοδο και την αντίσταση 0.1Ω, τον ρυθμιζόμενο διαιρέτη τάσης 10Κ pot/5.6Κ αντίσταση και το LM723 που κάνει τελικά τον περιορισμό ρεύματος.



Η δίοδος "παράγει" μία ας πούμε σταθερή τάση στα άκρα της (δεν είναι βέβαια σταθερή αλλά αλλάζει ανάλογα με το ρεύμα που την διαρρέει και λιγότερο ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία αλλά ας υποθέσουμε ότι είναι 100% σταθερή) ακόμα και με ελάχιστο ρεύμα, πχ τι τάση μετράς στα άκρα της μόνο με την 1ΚΩ/2W στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού?
Η 0.1Ω που είναι σε σειρά προσθέτει κι αυτή μία τάση όσο ανεβαίνει το ρεύμα (~300mV στα 3Α) αλλά αν δεν υπήρχε η δίοδος δεν θα υπήρχε αρκετή τάση για την επαφή Β-Ε του τρανζίστορ εσωτερικά του LM723 (~550-600mV για να ξεκινήσει να άγει).
Πχ αν υποθέσουμε ότι η Vbe on στα πιν 2-3 είναι 600.0mV, τότε αν θες να  περιορίσεις το ρεύμα στα 500mA θα πρέπει όταν περνάνε 500mA μέσα από την δίοδο/0.1Ω να έχεις τουλάχιστον 600mV στα άκρα τους (παραπάνω γιατί θα κόψει κι ένα μέρος της τάσης ο διαιρέτης), και αφού η 0.1Ω βάσει του Νόμου του Ωμ θα έχει μόνο 50mV στα 500mA, τα υπόλοιπα 550mV θα πρέπει να είναι στα άκρα της διόδου. Γι' αυτό και δεν πρέπει να βάλεις Schottky δίοδο με χαμηλή Vf σε αυτό το σημείο, δεν θα κάνει την δουλειά που θες. Βασικά θα πρέπει ακόμα και με μηδέν ρεύμα εξόδου (ή το ελάχιστο ρεύμα της 1ΚΩ/2W) να έχεις ~600mV στην έξοδο του διαιρέτη τάσης (πιν 2-3) για να μπορεί να κατέβει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος μέχρι περίπου τα μηδέν Αμπέρ. Αυτό βέβαια δεν μπορεί να γίνει γιατί ο διαιρέτης κόβει την τάση λίγο ακόμα και με το pot στο μηδέν, λόγο της 5.6ΚΩ που πρέπει να είναι εκεί γιατί αλλιώς το pot θα "βραχυκύκλωνε" την δίοδο/0.1Ω οπότε όλο το ρεύμα εξόδου θα προσπαθούσε να περάσει μέσα από το pot... Θα μπορούσαν να μπουν ίσως δύο διόδου σε σειρά αντί για μία (που σημαίνει εξτρά απώλειες) αλλά ας μην μιλάω για αλλαγές στο κύκλωμα, *αυτό που πρέπει να ξέρεις είναι ότι ο περιορισμός ρεύματος ενεργοποιείτε όταν η τάση στα πιν 2-3 του 723 φτάνει τα περίπου 600mV, και αυτή η τάση προέρχεται από την 0.1Ω/δίοδο.*

Μέτρα χωρίς φορτίο (μόνο η 1ΚΩ/2W) τι πτώση τάση έχεις πάνω στην δίοδο και την τάση στα πιν 2-3 με το pot "στο τέρμα".

Τώρα περί πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης:





> ...βασικά από τον πυκνωτή  εξομάλυνσης δουλεύει το τροφοδοτικό, ο μετ/στης απλά τον φορτίζει για  ένα σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα. Η τάση από τον μετ/στη είναι 90% του  χρόνου κάτω από την τάση που είναι φορτισμένος ο πυκνωτής, οπότε αυτόν  τον χρόνο δεν τροφοδοτεί τίποτα ο μετ/στης, από τον πυκνωτή έρχεται το  ρεύμα που βγαίνει στην έξοδο.
> 
> 
> 
> Η DC τάση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (και άρα στον Συλλέκτη των τρανζίστορ  ισχύος) που φαίνεται με μπλε πιο πάνω, έχει μία ελάχιστη και μία  μέγιστη τιμή. Αν η ελάχιστη τιμή είναι πχ 27V τότε δεν μπορείς μετά τα  τρανζίστορ εξόδου να έχεις 30V!
> Η κυμάτωση εξαρτάτε από το φορτίο (γι' αυτό είπα στο #48 ότι μπορεί να έχεις 30V DC έξοδο στο τροφοδοτικό από 24Vac μετ/στη *με μικρό φορτίο* αλλά από ένα ρεύμα και πάνω θα χαθεί η σταθεροποίηση)  και το μέγεθος της υπολογίζεται από τον τύπο Vr = Vp / (2*f*R*C) όπου  Vr είναι η τάση κυμάτωσης, Vp η μέγιστη τάση στον πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης  (=μέγιστη τάση εξόδου του μετ/στη), f η συχνότητα (50Hz), R το φορτίο  και C η χωρητικότητα του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης (ας είναι καλά ο FILMAN και ο Malvino).
> 
> ...
> 
> *Ο μετ/στης χωρίς φορτίο θα βγάζει πάνω από τα ονομαστικά 24.0Vac αλλά  υπό φορτίο θα πέφτει πιο κάτω από τα 24V...







> Ξέχασα να γράψω πως στην περίπτωση που αναφέρω  παραπάνω, όπου η τάση στους Συλλέκτες των ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ έχει μεγάλη  κυμάτωση και η Vmin πέφτει πιο χαμηλά από την τάση εξόδου που θέλουμε  στον Εκπομπό (+ πτώση τάσης Vc-e), αν μετρήσεις με ένα RMS πολύμετρο την  τάση στους Συλλέκτες θα σου φανεί ΟΚ γιατί *το πολύμετρο μετράει την μέση τιμή της τάσης (Vrms), η Vmin είναι πιο χαμηλή!*
> Πχ στο παρακάτω κύκλωμα το DC βολτόμετρο μετράει 26.9Vrms αλλά η ελάχιστη τάση πέφτει πολύ πιο κάτω...
> Χρειάζεται παλμογράφο για να δεις τι πραγματικά συμβαίνει.
> 
> Επί της ευκαιρίας να βάλω και δύο σχήματα που δείχνουν αυτά που είπα στο  προηγούμενο ποστ περί του πυκνωτή που τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο:
> Στο κύκλωμα του Proteus φαίνεται πως ο μετ/στης συνεισφέρει μόνο για ένα  μικρό χρονικό διάστημα στην τροφοδοσία του φορτίου, και επίσης φαίνεται  πως το ρεύμα είναι σε "παλμούς" και μάλιστα μεγάλου ρεύματος (σε σχέση  με το ρεύμα στο φορτίο), γιατί ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα  όταν θέλει να φορτίσει και επίσης τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή ο  μετ/στης και τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο αλλά και φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή (peak  ~1.5V σε αντίσταση 0.1Ω => 15Α).
> Μπορείτε να δείτε τα ίδια πράγματα και σε ένα web calculator εδώ (βάζεις τιμές εξαρτημάτων και σου δείχνει κυματομορφές).
> 
> 
> ...



tl:dr
Ο πυκνωτής είναι αυτός που τροφοδοτεί το κύκλωμα και ο μετ/στης τον φορτίζει, όσο μικρότερο πυκνωτή βάλεις τόσο μικρότερη θα είναι η μέγιστη τάση εξόδου στο πλήρες φορτίο (χωρίς κυμάτωση). Για να δεις πότε χάνεται η σταθεροποίηση και κάνει βυθίσεις η τάση εξόδου (δεν είναι πλέον 100% DC) πρέπει να βάλεις παλμογράφο στην έξοδο.
Ένα άλλο χαρακτηριστικό του πυκνωτή που πρέπει να προσέξεις είναι μέγιστο ρεύμα ripple που αντέχει, οι περισσότεροι φτηνοί 1000-10000μF πυκνωτές έχουν μέγιστο 2-3Α, οπότε καλύτερα δύο πυκνωτές παράλληλα παρά ένας.
Πχ στο datasheet αυτού του πυκνωτή 4700μF/50V το μέγιστο ρεύμα είναι μόνο 2.15Α...
Εγώ θα πρότεινα 2x3300μF παράλληλα αλλά μπορείς να κάνεις και δοκιμές στο πρόγραμμα που έβαλα πιο πάνω με διαφορετικές τιμές πυκνωτών (για το ίδιο φορτίο) για να δεις τον αντίκτυπο στην μέγιστη τάση εξόδου.





> Ναι Μάκη, ο πυκνωτης πρεπει να είναι σχεδόν 2000μF /A δηλαδή σχεδόν 6000μF. Ότι βρεις κοντά σε αυτή την τιμή θα σου κανει. Πάνω από 4700 μF ότι βρεις καλό θα είναι  στα 63V  όμως. Θα έλεγα το όργανο να παρει είσοδο από ένα TL783.... Ξεμπερδεύεις ότι τάση και να έχεις, ειναι  σαν το μεγάλης εισόδου LM317 .....



Σωστά, και με TL783 θα μπορούσε να το κάνει.

----------


## 744

Κάτι που πέρασε χωρίς σχόλιο είναι το inrush ρεύμα αλλά και οι αιχμές ρεύματος στη συνέχεια που το πρόγραμμα δείχνει γραφικά πολύ όμορφα με την πράσινη καμπύλη.

Αυτές οι κορυφές ρεύματος είναι που τελικά οδήγησαν στα PFC κυκλώματα ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στο δίκτυο.

Με Μ/Τ 24V-3Α το inrush ρεύμα είναι περίπου 17Α (!!!) και το ρεύμα κορυφής που φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή σχεδόν 10Α. Το φορτίο ήταν 3Α και η κυμμάτωση 6 volt p-p !!!.

Άρα στον πυκνωτή (6800μF) η τάση πέφτει μέχρι τα 23 volt !!!.

Έτσι το τροφοδοτικό ξεκινά με ελάχιστη τάση 23 στην είσοδο και πρέπει να σταθεροποιήσει από εκεί και κάτω!

Πολύ χρήσιμο το Link Γιάννη αφού σε βάζει να δεις την χειρότερη κατάσταση που συνήθως εμπειρικά θα την δεις όταν θα δουλέψεις το κύκλωμα (και μάλλον θα το έχεις τελειώσει...).

----------

selectronic (18-01-21)

----------


## selectronic

> Κάτι που πέρασε χωρίς σχόλιο είναι το inrush ρεύμα αλλά και οι αιχμές ρεύματος στη συνέχεια που το πρόγραμμα δείχνει γραφικά πολύ όμορφα με την πράσινη καμπύλη.
> 
> Αυτές οι κορυφές ρεύματος είναι που τελικά οδήγησαν στα PFC κυκλώματα ώστε να μην δημιουργούνται προβλήματα στο δίκτυο.
> 
> Με Μ/Τ 24V-3Α το inrush ρεύμα είναι περίπου 17Α (!!!) και το ρεύμα κορυφής που φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή σχεδόν 10Α. Το φορτίο ήταν 3Α και η κυμμάτωση 6 volt p-p !!!.
> 
> Άρα στον πυκνωτή (6800μF) η τάση πέφτει μέχρι τα 23 volt !!!.
> 
> Έτσι το τροφοδοτικό ξεκινά με ελάχιστη τάση 23 στην είσοδο και πρέπει να σταθεροποιήσει από εκεί και κάτω!
> ...



To ανέφερα το μεγάλο ρεύμα, αν και όπως είπες κι εσύ φαίνεται από το μέγεθος των παλμών (αν κοιτάξει κάποιος στον παλμογράφο στα volt/div κτλ):





> ... και επίσης φαίνεται  πως το ρεύμα είναι σε "παλμούς" και μάλιστα μεγάλου ρεύματος (σε σχέση  με το ρεύμα στο φορτίο), γιατί ο πυκνωτής εξομάλυνσης τραβάει πολύ ρεύμα  όταν θέλει να φορτίσει και επίσης τη συγκεκριμένη χρονική στιγμή ο  μετ/στης και τροφοδοτεί το φορτίο αλλά και φορτίζει τον πυκνωτή (peak  ~1.5V σε αντίσταση 0.1Ω => 15Α)...



Ακόμα και με το φτηνό γκατζετοφράφο μου μπορώ να δω χρήσιμα πράγματα στα 50Hz, βασικά επιβεβαιώνεις αυτά που θα δεις στο web calculator:



Αν πχ έχεις έναν τέτοιο 2200μF πυκνωτή και 5Α φορτίο, βλέπεις ότι η ελάχιστη τάση είναι περίπου 26.5V, βγάλε και 1-1.5 για το/τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου, η μέγιστη 100% DC που μπορεί να έχεις στην έξοδο είναι μέχρι 25V, μετά το πολύμετρο θα σου μετράει παραπάνω αλλά η σταθεροποίηση θα έχει πάει περίπατο και αυτό θα μπορείς να το δεις μόνο με παλμογράφο.
(πάνω-δεξιά φαίνεται και ή "Vrms" που θα έδειχνε ένα RMS πολύμετρο ότι έχει ο πυκνωτής, "32.8V")



Περί inrush current κτλ υπάρχει ένα ολόκληρο thread στο EEVblog με τίτλο "show us your mains waveform" που δείχνει πόσο παραμορφωμένο είναι το AC πλέον στις μέρες μας λόγο των 50 smps που έχει πλέον κάθε σπίτι στην πρίζα!
https://www.eevblog.com/forum/projec...ins-waveform!/

----------


## moutoulos

Παιδιά εγώ δεν έχω να πω τίποτα ... γιατί ο Γιάννης (selectronic), 
τα αναλύει (πλέον) καλύτερα απο μένα !!!. Τα σέβη μου Γιάννη.
 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: 
ΥΠΟΚΛΙΣΗ1441891611.jpg

----------

selectronic (18-01-21)

----------


## selectronic

Ευχαριστώ πολύ (αν και ξέρω μόνο 4-5 πράγματα), είχα καλούς δασκάλους!  :Smile: 





> Να ρωτήσω κι εγώ ο νέος κατιτίς:
> 
> Από 40V στους συλλέκτες των εξόδου, πως πέφτει η τάση 8-10V μέχρι την  έξοδο??? Είναι τόση η πτώση τάσης στις επαφές C-E, γιατί η Rsense  (0.05Ω) και η δίοδος ισχύος σε σειρά άντε να έχουν πτώση τάσης 1.5V στα  20Α...
> 
> Edit:
> Ξέχασα και μισό Volt σε κάθε αντίσταση Εκπομπού στα 20Α...








> Μα η τάση στην έξοδο δεν έχει σχέση με την τάση στο συλλέκτη. Έχει να κάνει με την τάση στην βάση του 
> τρανζίστορ. Και η τάση στην βάση του τρανζίστορ έχει να κάνει με το κύκλωμα ελέγχου του τροφοδοτικού
>  (LM723). 
> 
> Αν είχαμε ένα κύκλωμα ελέγχου να βγάζει μέχρι 39V, τότε στην έξοδο ναι θα έπαιρνες ... 38Vdc και κάτι
> (εκπομπός). Η διαφορά που αναφέρω παραπάνω, έχει να κάνει και με την Vin (εισόδου) που παίρνει το
> LM723. 
> 
> Εννοείται βέβαια οτι τάση συλλέκτη πρέπει *πάντα* να είναι μεγαλύτερη απο την τάση εξόδου που θέλουμε.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Mέτρησα πρόχειρα και δεν είδα τάση μεταξύ των πιν 2και3 με φορτίο και χωρίς να ξαναδοκιμάζω με ένα καλίτερο πολύμετρο

----------


## selectronic

Μέτρα εκτός από τα πιν 2-3 και στα άκρα της διόδου (χωρίς φορτίο πάντα και με τάση εξόδου πάνω από 1-2V).

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Μέτρησα μεταξυ 2 και 3 πιν 0.6 βόλτ τα ίδια περίπου και στη δίοδο  παρατήρησα  τυχαία ότι όταν στο πιν 3 υπάρχει τάση  εξόδου λειτουργεί σαν κοφτης δηλαδή κάτι σαν ηλεκτρονική ασφάλεια   (δεν έκανε επαφή και όταν το έβαλα έκοβε την ένταση προφανώς) σε οποιαδήποτε τάση και φορτίο, με πάρα πολύ μικρό φορτίο μια αντίσταση 400Ω έδινε λίγα ma σύνδεσα και μια αντίσταση σε σειρά με με το (+) στο πιν 3 έδινε κανονικά έξοδο λίγο μειωμένη.

----------


## selectronic

Αν η τάση στα πιν 2-3 φτάνει τα περίπου 600mV χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο το τροφοδοτικού, τότε το κύκλωμα δουλεύει σωστά και μπορείς να ρυθμίσεις τον περιορισμό ρεύματος μέχρι τα μηδέν mA.

Χωρίς φορτίο στην έξοδο, όταν το pot του ρεύματος είναι στο ένα άκρο θα πρέπει να έχεις τουλάχιστον 550-600mV (περιορισμός ρεύματος στην ελάχιστη τιμή) και η τάση εξόδου θα πέφτει στο μηδέν όπως πρέπει, ενώ όταν γυρίσεις το pot στο άλλο άκρο θα πρέπει να έχεις κάτω από 500mV στα πιν 2-3 (περιορισμός ρεύματος στην μέγιστη τιμή).

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Αυτός υποθέτω είναι ο λόγος που που κόβει όταν βάλω φορτίο γιατί όμως με το ποτ. ρύθμισης έντασης δεν κάνει τίποτα.

----------


## selectronic

Όταν το γυρνάς από την μία μεριά έχεις πάνω από 550-600mV στα πιν 2-3, όταν το γυρνάς από την άλλη δεν πέφτει κάτω από 500mV?
Αν όχι έχεις κάνει λάθος στην σύνδεση του pot.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Από τι τάση και πάνω στα πιν 2 και 3 του 723 δεν θα κάνει περιορισμό? υποθέτω ότι μπορώ να μετρήσω την τάση και χωρίς να είναι συνδεμένο το πιν 3.

----------


## selectronic

Από περίπου 550-600mV *και κάτω* δεν κάνει περιορισμό. Και εννοείτε ότι πρέπει να έχεις ενώσει το πιν 3 για να δουλέψει σωστά, τα έχουμε πει από το #36 για το πως δουλεύει το LM723...
To πιν 2 είναι η Βάση του μικρού εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ και το πιν 3 ο Εκπομπός, όταν η τάση μεταξύ των δύο πιν ("Vb-e") φτάσει τα περίπου 600mV, τότε το τρανζίστορ αρχίζει να άγει οπότε και "γειώνει" την έξοδο του εσωτερικού τελεστικού που ελένχει τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος.



Ας υποθέσουμε για παράδειγμα ότι δεν υπάρχει η δίοδος σε σειρά αλλά μόνο η 0.1Ω αντίσταση και επίσης ας πούμε ότι δεν υπάρχει διαιρέτης τάσης, δύο καλώδια ενώνουν τα πιν 2-3 με τα δύο άκρα της αντίστασης (πιο απλό κύκλωμα για ευκολία).
Έχουμε ρυθμίσει την τάση εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού στα Χ Βολτ και έχουμε συνδέσει ένα ρυθμιζόμενο φορτίο που αρχίζει να τραβάει όλο και μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα.Στο 1Α ρεύμα εξόδου η 0.1Ω βάση του Νόμου του Ωμ θα έχει στα άκρα της 0.1 x 1 = 100mV, πολύ μικρή τάση για να ξεκινήσει να άγει το τρανζίστορ. Το ίδιο και στα 2Α ρεύμα, 3-4-5Α μέχρι που περίπου στα 6Α η πτώση τάσης των 600mV θα είναι αρκετή για ξεκινήσει να άγει το τρανζίστορ, οπότε θα αρχίσει να πέφτει η τάση εξόδου για να μείνει το ρεύμα σταθερό στα περίπου 6Α.

Στο δικό σου κύκλωμα:
Ρύθμισε την τάση εξόδου σε μία τιμή πάνω των 2-3V και γύρνα το pot του ρεύματος στο ένα τέρμα. Εκεί θα πρέπει να μετράς πάνω από 550mV, που σημαίνει ότι η ρύθμιση είναι για το ελάχιστο ρεύμα εξόδου (η τάση εξόδου μπορεί να πέσει στο μηδέν ή ας πούμε στα 1.5V στο σημείο αυτό).
Τώρα γύρισε το pot στο άλλο τέρμα, θα πρέπει τότε να μετράς κάτω από 500mV στα πιν 2-3 (πχ 200-300mV), αυτό είναι το σημείο του μέγιστου ρεύματος.
Αν τώρα βάλεις ένα μικρό φορτίο ας πούμε 1Α στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος, η τάση στα πιν 2-3 θα πρέπει να ανέβει κατά περίπου 100mV, που είναι η πτώση τάσης που θα προκαλέσει 1Α μέσα από 0.1Ω αντίσταση. Στην πράξη υπάρχει και ο διαιρέτης τάσης στην μέση, συν ότι μπορεί να αλλάξει λίγο και η πτώση τάσης πάνω στην δίοδο, αλλά όσο αυξάνεις το φορτίο θα βλέπεις να αυξάνεται και η τάση στα πιν 2-3, με 500mA θα αυξηθεί λίγο, με 1Α παραπάνω, με 2Α ακόμα παραπάνω κτλ μέχρι να φτάσει στα περίπου 550-600mV οπότε θα ενεργοποιηθεί ο περιορισμός ρεύματος.

Έχε υπόψιν σου ότι οι τιμές του κυκλώματος (πχ η αντίσταση 5.6ΚΩ στον διαιρέτη του pot ρεύματος) είναι για *20Α* μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου, μπορεί να χρειαστεί να γίνουν αλλαγές για να μην έχεις "νεκρή διαδρομή" στο pot του ρεύματος (που σημαίνει ρύθμιση ρεύματος εξόδου στα 5-10-20Α που δεν αντέχουν τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου σου), πχ να βάλεις 10ΚΩ ή μεγαλύτερη αντί για 5.6ΚΩ

*edit:*
Μάλλον ένα τριμμεράκι 10Κ θα είναι αρκετό για να ρυθμίσεις το μέγιστο ρεύμα στα 3Α.
ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ! Μην βάλεις πάνω από 2-3Α φορτίο ιδιαίτερα με μικρή τάση εξόδου (τα είπαμε πιο πριν περί dissipation στα εξόδου) μέχρι να βεβαιωθείς ότι δουλεύει όπως πρέπει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος και στο σωστό εύρος τιμών! Κάνε τα παρακάτω, με τα δύο τρανζίστορ εξόδου σε μεγάλη ψύκτρα κτλ:
Εκτός κυκλώματος ένωσε το πολύμετρο (μέτρηση Ωμ) στο μεσαίο ποδαράκι του τρίμμερ και σε ένα από τα ακριανά (όποιο να 'ναι) και ρύθμισε το για την μισή αντίσταση (περίπου 5ΚΩ για 10ΚΩ τρίμμερ). Βάλε το στο κύκλωμα όπως παρακάτω και ρύθμισε την τάση εξόδου σε μία μεσαία τιμή πχ 20-25V. Ένωσε το πολύμετρο στα πιν 2-3 (μέτρηση τάσης) και γύρνα το pot του ρεύματος στο ένα τέρμα που σου δίνει την μικρότερη τιμή τάσης στα πιν 2-3 (ρύθμιση περιορισμό ρεύματος = μέγιστο). Μετά βάλε ένα φορτίο 10-20Ω, όχι μικρότερο, που θα σημαίνει περίπου 1-2Α ρεύμα εξόδου (στα πάνω από 50W !!!). Αν όλα πάνε καλά μέχρι εδώ, παίξε με το pot ρύθμισης ρεύματος και βεβαιώσου ότι δουλεύει σωστά "προς τα κάτω", δηλαδή ότι μπορείς να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα σε μικρότερη τιμή, πχ 500mA, πιο κάτω 200mA, κτλ. Μετά ξαναγύρισε το pot στο τέρμα (μέγιστο ρεύμα εξόδου) και άρχιζε να ρυθμίζεις το τρίμμερ μέχρι να αρχίσει να πέφτει το ρεύμα εξόδου. Θυμήσου ότι το τρίμμερ είναι στην μέση, οπότε πήγαινε πρώτα 3-4 στροφές από την μία και αν δεν πέσει το ρεύμα τότε πήγαινε από την ανάποδη.
Έτσι θα βρεις το σημείο ρύθμισης του μέγιστου ρεύματος, πχ στα 2Α. Το κύκλωμα τώρα δεν θα πρέπει να μπορεί να δώσει πάνω από τα Χ Αμπέρ με το pot του ρεύματος "στο τέρμα", βάλε λίγο πιο μεγάλο φορτίο για να σιγουρευτείς (αλλά όχι πολύ μεγάλο ή βραχυκύκλωμα ακόμα!).
Αν όλα είναι καλά και έχεις με το pot εύρος ρύθμισης ρεύματος εξόδου πχ μηδέν με 2Α, τότε βάλε ένα πιο μεγάλο φορτίο στην έξοδο, υπολόγισε 3-4Α στα 20-25V (μην πας παρακάτω την τάση γιατί θα βράσεις τα τρανζίστορ!) άρα περίπου 5-6Ω (στα ~100W !!!). Με τόσο μεγάλο φορτίο η τάση θα πέφτει και θα έχεις τα Χ μέγιστα Αμπέρ λόγο περιορισμού ρεύματος, οπότε άρχισε σιγά-σιγά να γυρνάς το τρίμμερ μέχρι να φτάσεις τα 3Α ρεύματος και τελείωσες, τώρα το τροφοδοτικό ρυθμίζει ρεύμα μέχρι 3Α!

Καλή τύχη και προσοχή, μην βιάζεσαι και κάψεις πάλι τρανζίστορ κτλ, σιγά-σιγά και με προσοχή και όλα θα πάνε καλά.  :Smile:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Kαλώς ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για τι τόσο αναλυτικές οδηγίες Γιάννη η πτώση τάσης να υποθέσω έχει σχέση με το φορτίο άσχετα σε ποια τάση είναι ρυθμισμένη η έξοδος να ρωτήσω και κάτι άλλο το ποτ. ρύθμισης τάσης έχει ένα αρκετά μεγάλο νεκρό σημείο περίπου το 1/3 της διαδρομής τι να κοιτάξω?

----------


## selectronic

Η τάση στην έξοδο του διαιρέτη είναι από δύο εξαρτήματα σε σειρά: την δίοδο και την αντίσταση 0.1Ω



Η πτώση τάσης πάνω στην αντίσταση εξαρτάτε από το ρεύμα που την διαρρέει, πχ μία 0.1Ω έχει 100mV στα άκρα της στο 1Α ή 300mV στα 3Α, 500mV στα 5Α κτλ, η ρύθμιση της τάσης εξόδου του τροφοδοτικού δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο.
Η πτώση τάσης στην δίοδο είναι λίγο-πολύ σταθερή, ας πούμε 600-700mV αρκεί βέβαια να υπάρχει τουλάχιστον μία μικρή τάση στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού.

Το κύκλωμα είπαμε είναι για 0-20Α, οπότε υπάρχει σίγουρα πολύ κενό μετά τα 3Α...
Επίσης μπορεί το pot να έχει χαλάσει, ιδιαίτερα αν είναι το ίδιο 10ΚΩ που είχες στις δοκιμές με το άλλο κύκλωμα που έφαγε μερικές εκατοντάδες mA. Μπορείς να μετρήσεις εύκολα με πολύμετρο (μέτρηση αντίστασης) αν έχει πρόβλημα, τουλάχιστον χοντρό.
Επίσης πρόσεξε μην "ξύνει" ή "γρατζουνάει" το pot (αν κάνει χριτς-χρατς όταν το γυρίζεις αντί να γυρνάει ομαλά χωρίς αντίσταση) γιατί αν κάνει στιγμιαία διακοπές, τότε στιγμιαία θα περνάει μεγάλο ρεύμα από τα τρανζίστορ εξόδου (πχ σε βραχυκύκλωμα) οπότε μπορεί να τα πάρεις στο χέρι...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι εδώ και ενώ προσπαθούσα να ρυθμίσω την ένταση ξαφνικά ειδα να κατεβαίνει η τάση στα 12.5βόλτ και μέχρι το 2.5βόλτ ΄πήγαινε τέρμα κάτω έβγαλα το 723 πάλι τα ίδια έκανε αγνοούσε το ολοκληρωμένο, άλλαξα ολοκληρωμένο πάλι τα ίδια έκανε δεν ζεστάθηκε τίποτα  τι μπορεί να συνμαίνει.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Την αντίσταση 1ΚΩ που πηγαίνει στο πιν 4 απο το ποτ, της τάσης την έχω κάνει 2.2ΚΩ δεν νομίζω να είναι τοσο τραγικό.

----------


## selectronic

Σημαίνει ότι μάλλον κάποια από τα εξαρτήματα που έχεις θέλουν πέταμα...
Για παράδειγμα αν τα 2Ν3055 που έχεις είναι Κινέζικα από eBay κτλ, είναι μάλλον ψεύτικα και το πιθανότερο είναι να καίγονται στο 1/3 της ισχύς που θα έπρεπε να αντέχουν...
Εκτός κι αν είχες μεγάλο φορτίο για ώρα και μικρή ψύκτρα στα τρανζίστορ (οδηγό ή κυρίως) και κάποιο παρέδωσε το πνεύμα.

Αν το κύκλωμα δούλευε πριν και τώρα δεν δουλεύει, κάτι κάηκε.
Το τι και για ποιόν λόγο δεν το ξέρω, αν δεν έχω μετρήσεις από όλες τις τάσεις και τα ρεύματα συν τις θερμοκρασίες κάθε εξαρτήματος, δεν μπορώ μόνο από το κύκλωμα να είμαι σίγουρος για το τι φταίει...  :Sad:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Φορτίο έβαλα πολύ μικρό (10W /24V) και με προσοχή και για πολύ λίγο υποψιάζομαι το οδήγησης bd 139  γιατί το δοκίμασα και χωρίς τα εξόδου χωρίς φορτίο και ο μόνος δρόμος να περάσει το ρευμα ειναι μέσα  απο το τρανσίστορ (χωρίς οδήγηση καμένο) και μέσω της 1ΚΩ φτάνει στην έξοδο θα το ξαναπροσπαθήσω.

----------


## 744

Υποψία πέφτει και στο ράστερ...

Προσωπικά τα θεωρώ πάντα αναξιόπιστα.

Μπορεί να προκαλέσουν τα πάντα.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Επι τέλους δούλεψε αλλάχτηκε το οδήγησης 139 τάση εισόδου 38,5 τάση εξόδου 1,3 έως 33 βόλτ  με οτιδήποτε φορτίο  είχε πτώση τάσης στη έξοδο ειναι σωστό?  Για τη ρυθμιση έντασης έφταιγε το ποντ. 10ΚΩ αντικαταστάθηκε με ένα άλλο οχι και ότι καλλίτερο, είχε καλή γραμμικότητα προς τα κάτω δηλ. ρύθμιζε τη ένταση  σε όλόκληρη τη διαδρομή, πρός τα πα πάνω δεν δοκίμασα γιατί δούλευε με ένα εξόδου 3055 και χωρίς ψύκτρα. Γιάννη (744) ράστερ εννοείς τα ποντεσιόμετρα?  της τάσης το έχω αλλάξει με ένα πολύ καλό (απο στρατιωτικό πομπό) 8,5 ΚΩ και δεν έχει γραμμικότητα έχει ένα μεγάλο κενό διαδρομής προς τα πάνω περίπου το 25% παρατήρησα προε το τέλος ότι και το άλλο ποντ. (έντασης) άρχισε να μην δουλύει καλά σαν να μην κάνει επαφή.

----------


## 744

Που τα βρήκες αυτά τα υλικά....

Τζάμπα παιδεύεσαι με σκάρτα πράγματα.

Ράστερ λέμε το πλαστικό με τις πολλές τρύπες όπου τοποθετείς τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα χωρίς ανάγκη κόλλησης.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Που τα βρήκες αυτά τα υλικά....
> 
> Τζάμπα παιδεύεσαι με σκάρτα πράγματα.
> 
> Ράστερ λέμε το πλαστικό με τις πολλές τρύπες όπου τοποθετείς τα ηλεκτρονικά εξαρτήματα χωρίς ανάγκη κόλλησης.



Ναί Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο όλο ξεκολάνε τα εξαρτήματα απο τη πλακέτα δοκιμών ή ράστερ όπως το λές και τα ποντεσιόμετρα νομίζω είναι της πλάκας  πρέπει να υπάρχει πτώση τάσης περίπου 2,5 βόλτ  όταν βάζω  φορτίο αν γνωρίζεις?

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Ναί Γιάννη έχεις δίκιο όλο ξεκολάνε τα εξαρτήματα απο τη πλακέτα δοκιμών ή ράστερ όπως το λές και τα ποντεσιόμετρα νομίζω είναι της πλάκας  πρέπει να υπάρχει πτώση τάσης περίπου 2,5 βόλτ  όταν βάζω  φορτίο αν γνωρίζεις?



Μάκη, αν δεν το κατάλαβες ήδη, τα ρεύματα που διαχειρίζεται το κεντρικό κύκλωμα είναι αμελητέο κι ελάχιστο. Οι μεγάλες εντάσεις και ζόρια κυκλοφορούν γύρω από το κύκλωμα σχεδόν εξωτερικά θα λέγαμε, στην γείωση, και στις διαδρομές των μεγάλων αντιστάσεων και τα 3055. Η χρήση δήθεν στρατιωτικών κλπ ειδικών προδιαγραφών δεν χρειάζεται (ασε που δεν ξέρουμε τι έπαθαν στα χέρια κάθε άσχετου). Απλά και σωστά εξαρτήματα στις τιμές που ορίζει το σχέδιο. Καμιά φορά ακόμα και κάποια αξιοπρεπή ποτ θέλουν μια υπενθύμιση (ξαναπάτημα) στα πριτσινάκια εξόδου γιατι με το κόλλημα χαλαρώνουν ή είναι από την αρχή χαλάρα ( μου έχει τύχει πολλές φορές). 
Όταν βάζεις φορτίο δεν πρέπει να επηρεάζονται τα εξαρτήματα του κεντρικού κυκλώματος, ο αρχικός σχεδιασμός είναι αυτά να ορίζουν την επιθυμητή τάση ή ένταση και να συμμετέχουν λιγότερο ως ελάχιστα στην παροχή ισχύος. 
Καλύτερα να χρησιμοποιήσεις μια πρόχειρη ( ;;; ) πλακέτα για να δεις πως δουλεύει το όλο πράγμα !!!! Μετά αφου ικανοποιηθείς φτιάχνεις μία νεα όπως τη θες.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Δημήτρη και πάλι ευχαριστώ το ποντ. το είχα πρόχειρο από έναν ασύρματο σκάφους που είχα αγοράσει από σκραπ για ανταλλακτικά κυρίως τις λάμπες αυτό που θέλω να ρωτήσω είναι αν η πτώση τάσης είναι σωστό να υπαρχει  έστω και με 150ma.

----------


## selectronic

Όχι, μπορεί ίσως να πέσει λίιιιιγο η τάση υπό φορτίο αλλά όχι 2.5V!
Η τάση στο πιν 4 (σε σχέση με την γη = πιν 7) αλλάζει καθόλου (mV) όταν αλλάζει η τάση εξόδου?

----------


## 744

Τα σκραπ είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Σκράπ! Και εκεί ανήκουν...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Τα σκραπ είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Σκράπ! Και εκεί ανήκουν...



-Έχει πάρα πολλά υλικά χρήσιμα βαττικές αντιστάσεις κόσες λυχνίες μ/τ τσόκ ακόμη και βίδες είδα και την καινούργια πλακέτα δοκιμών και να μην ξεχνάμε την ανακύκλωση!

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Όχι, μπορεί ίσως να πέσει λίιιιιγο η τάση υπό φορτίο αλλά όχι 2.5V!
> Η τάση στο πιν 4 (σε σχέση με την γη = πιν 7) αλλάζει καθόλου (mV) όταν αλλάζει η τάση εξόδου?



Κατ΄αρχήν Γιάννη και πάλι ευχαριστώ η τάση στο πιν 4 ήταν 1.4 βόλτ έως περίπου τα 29 βόλτ απο 'κεί και πέρα έως τα 33 έπεφτε στα 0.8, αυτο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι όσο κατεβαίνει η τάση τοσο πιο σταθερή απο την ονομαστική τάση του μ/τ και κάτω ήταν σχετικά σταθερή περίπου 100mv πτώση και λιγότερο με 1Α δεν έβαλα παραπάνω φορτίο (1 τρανζ, εξόδου και χωρίς ψύκτρα).

----------


## selectronic

> Κατ΄αρχήν Γιάννη και πάλι ευχαριστώ η τάση στο  πιν 4 ήταν 1.4 βόλτ έως περίπου τα 29 βόλτ απο 'κεί και πέρα έως τα 33  έπεφτε στα 0.8, αυτο που παρατήρησα είναι ότι όσο κατεβαίνει η τάση τοσο  πιο σταθερή απο την ονομαστική τάση του μ/τ και κάτω ήταν σχετικά  σταθερή περίπου 100mv πτώση και λιγότερο με 1Α δεν έβαλα παραπάνω φορτίο  (1 τρανζ, εξόδου και χωρίς ψύκτρα).



Η τάση στο πιν 4 θα πρέπει να είναι πάντα στα περίπου 1.4V (όσο η  τάση εξόδου είναι πάνω από 2-3V και ο περιορισμός ρεύματος είναι  ανενεργός), βασικά η ίδια τάση με το πιν 5.
Το ότι η τάση στο πιν 4  είναι σταθερή στα ~1.4V μέχρι τα 29Vout σημαίνει ότι αυτό το μέρος του  κυκλώματος (CV) δουλεύει σωστά, το ότι πέφτει η τάση παρακάτω (υπό  φορτίο) μετά σημαίνει ότι χάνεται η σταθεροποίηση ρεύματος γιατί δεν  έχεις αρκετό ρεύμα στα τρανζίστορ ή γιατί έχεις μικρό πυκνωτή  εξομάλυνσης κτλ.

Λογικό είναι σε μεγάλη τάση εξόδου να χάνεται η  σταθεροποίηση αφού δεν υπάρχει "στοπ" στην ρύθμιση της μέγιστης τάσης  εξόδου, μόνο με άπειρο πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης θα μπορούσες να έχεις την  Vpeak σαν μέγιστη τάση εξόδου υπό φορτίο (και πάλι πιο κάτω θα ήταν λόγο  πτώσης τάσης C-E των τρανζίστορ εξόδου + του οδηγού + του εσωτερικού  τρανζίστορ του 723 κτλ κτλ).

Όταν έγραψες στο #198 ότι έχεις πτώση τάσης 2.5V εννοούσες με το pot της ρύθμισης τάσης στο τέρμα (ή κοντά)? Αν κάτω από τα 29V δεν πέφτει η τάση, τότε μέχρι τα 29V (στο Χ ρεύμα) μπορείς να φτάσεις με τον πυκνωτή που χρησιμοποιείς (ή με το ρεύμα που μπορεί να δώσει το ένα τρανζίστορ), δεν σημαίνει ότι κάτι είναι λάθος στο κύκλωμα.
Για σιγουριά θα πρέπει να βάλεις παλμογράφο να δούμε τι γίνεται στην τάση εξόδου... :/





> Τα σκραπ είναι ακριβώς αυτό. Σκράπ! Και εκεί ανήκουν...



Ωχ, καλά που δεν ξέρεις πόσα κιλά σκραπ "προς αξιοποίηση" έχω στην αποθήκη (εντάξει όχι pot)....  :Lol:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πυκνωτή έχω βάλει 4.700μf 63V νομίζω όμως ότι απο την ονομαστική τάση εξόδου του μ/τ (24V) και κάτω θα έχει πλήρη σταθεροποίηση.

----------


## 744

> -Έχει πάρα πολλά υλικά χρήσιμα βαττικές αντιστάσεις κόσες λυχνίες μ/τ τσόκ ακόμη και βίδες είδα και την καινούργια πλακέτα δοκιμών και να μην ξεχνάμε την ανακύκλωση!



OK, αλλά για μια κακή επαφή βάσης λυχνίας, ή δρομέα ποτενσιομέτρου, μπορεί να βασανίζεσαι ατέλειωτες ώρες, ειδικά αν δεν έχεις την πείρα να βρείς με μετρήσεις το πρόβλημα εύκολα και γρήγορα.

Όχι πως τα νέα υλικά δεν έχουν αστοχίες, αλλά τα χρησιμοποιημένα και κάποιας ηλικίας σίγουρα δεν είναι ότι καλύτερο.

Ακόμα και τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος, αν έχουν συχνές μεταβολές στην θερμοκρασία τους, κάποια στιγμή θα χαλάσουν από την συστολή-διαστολή των μεταλλικών ενώσεων εσωτερικά από το chip στα pin. Ακριβώς για τον ίδιο λόγο που καίγονται οι λυχνίες πυράκτωσης.

Άρα λοιπόν από τα σκραπ, καλές είναι βίδες και άλλα μηχανικά αλλά εξαρτήματα δεν θα εμπιστευόμουν.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Πάλι εδώ το τροφοδοτικό φαίνεται να δουλεύει μετέφερα τα υλικά σε μια πλακέτα γενικής χρήσης για ολοκληρωμένο και όταν μπορέσω θα το μαζέψω να ρωτήσω λίγο για την ένδειξη υπερφόρτωσης τώρα που είναι άλλο σχέδιο και η πτώση τάσης ΄με την αντίσταση shunt γίνεται στο (+) ΄κανονικά θα χρειαστώ ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ να οδηγήσω λεντ ή βομβητή και η οδήγηση πρέπει να γίνει από το (+) προς το (-).

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> -Πάλι εδώ το τροφοδοτικό φαίνεται να δουλεύει μετέφερα τα υλικά σε μια πλακέτα γενικής χρήσης για ολοκληρωμένο και όταν μπορέσω θα το μαζέψω να ρωτήσω λίγο για την ένδειξη υπερφόρτωσης τώρα που είναι άλλο σχέδιο και η πτώση τάσης ΄με την αντίσταση shunt γίνεται στο (+) ΄κανονικά θα χρειαστώ ΝΡΝ τρανζίστορ να οδηγήσω λεντ ή βομβητή και η οδήγηση πρέπει να γίνει από το (+) προς το (-).



Όπως είναι στο σχέδιο, λέει για BC559 ,αλλά εγώ έβαλα BC557 και δουλεύει άψογα ....

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Σε ποιο σχέδιο αναφέρεσαι Δημήτρη.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Σε ποιο σχέδιο αναφέρεσαι Δημήτρη.



ελα ντε, εχω χαθεί, αλλά παντα ένα τρανζιστορακι παιρνει σήμα από το όριο που έχεις βάλει στο opamp και σχεδόν βραχυκυκλωνει μέσω ενός λεντ την άνοδο με την κάθοδο.

----------


## selectronic

Δες το κάτω δεξιά σχήμα (τα άλλα είναι για το παλιό σχέδιο), βάλε και μία αντίσταση Βάσης για καλό και για κακό.
Την γείωση αγνόησε την, απλά βάλε Βάση-Εκπομπό στα πιν 2-3.





> Το pdf του προηγούμενου ποστ μου εξηγεί ακριβώς πως δουλεύει το current limit και έχει και απλά κυκλώματα για παραδείγματα.
> Τα πιν 2-3 (στο DIP) είναι η επαφή Β-Ε ενός τρανζίστορ. Όταν η τάση μεταξύ αυτών των δύο πιν (Vbe) φτάσει τα *περίπου* 0.6V, τότε το μικρό τρανζίστορ ("Τ2" στο σχέδιό μου) αρχίζει και άγει οπότε η τάση εξόδου αρχίζει και πέφτει (ώστε να μην αυξηθεί άλλο το ρεύμα όταν τα 0.6V αυτά είναι σε μία αντίσταση "shunt"). Αν σε αυτά τα δύο πιν βάλεις εσύ παράλληλα μία δεύτερη Β-Ε ενός μικρού τρανζίστορ πχ ενός BC546, τότε μπορείς να βάλεις ένα LED για ένδειξη ή ότι άλλο θες.
> 
> 
> 
> Το παραπάνω κύκλωμα είναι χοντρικά το πως δουλεύει το LM723 και μάλιστα το έχω απλοποιήσει για ευκολία, στην πραγματικότητα το ποτενσιόμετρο θα έπαιρνε τάση από την Vref (πιν 6), το εσωτερικό τρανζίστορ Τ1 δεν οδηγεί κατευθείαν το φορτίο αλλά τα τρανζίστορ ισχύος "εξόδου", κτλ.
> 
> Στο κύκλωμα που θες να φτιάξεις όπως και πολλά άλλα, για να έχεις ρυθμιζόμενο ρεύμα εξόδου χρησιμοποιείς και ένα διαιρέτη τάσης (με είσοδο πχ την Vref) ώστε να έχεις αυτά τα περίπου 0.6V που θέλει το πιν 2, ακόμα και όταν η τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση shunt (δύο 0.27Ω/5W παράλληλα στο κύκλωμά σου) είναι πολύ μικρή. Βασικά έχεις μία τάση "offset" ~0.6V (όταν το ρεύμα εξόδου είναι μηδέν) και σε αυτή προσθέτεις την πτώση τάσης πάνω στο shunt (και έχεις το pot σαν διαιρέτη τάσης για να κάνεις την ρύθμιση εκεί που θες).
> Εσύ για ένδειξη θα κάνεις σύνδεση στα πιν 2-3 όπως στο παράδειγμα που σου βάζω για LED.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Η αντίσταση βάσης μπαίνει σε σειρά με τη βάση για περιορισμό ρεύματος 1.5ΚΩ.ΣΙ

----------


## selectronic

Σωστά αλλά 1.5ΚΩ είναι πάρα πολύ μεγάλη, βάλε 120-220Ω αφού η τάση Vbe θα είναι πολύ μικρή.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Να υποθέσω το τρανζίστορ πρεπει να είναι ΡΝΡ.

----------


## selectronic

ΝΡΝ βολεύει αφού ΝΡΝ επαφή Β-Ε είναι και στο εσωτερικό του LM723, το λέει και στο σχήμα.
Ένα BC546 είναι μια χαρά, αν μιλάμε για μεγάλες τάσεις πάνω από 40-50V τότε 2Ν5550 (πάλι ΤΟ-92).

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Η απορία είναι βάζοντας βάση στο πιν 2 και εκπομπος στο πιν 3 (τάση εξόδου) Στ' όσον η τάση εξόδου στο 3 θα είναι γύρω στο μηδέν η λίγα βολτ πως θα άγει το. τρανζίστορ? (+) δεν πρέπει να δώσει στο συλλέκτη κι εκεί να συνδεθεί πέντε η βομβητης.

----------


## selectronic

Ο περιορισμός ενεργοποιείτε μέσο της επαφής Β-Ε του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ του LM723 και συγκεκριμένα ξεκινάει όταν η τάση αυτή (Vbe) είναι περίπου 600mV. Η τάση αυτή προέρχεται από την 0.1Ω και την δίοδο.
Αυτό που θα κάνεις εσύ είναι να προσθέσεις μία ακόμα επαφή Β-Ε παράλληλα σε αυτή του εσωτερικού τρανζίστορ, οπότε θα ενεργοποιούνται και τα δύο _περίπου_ στην ίδια τάση. Το ρεύμα Βάσης που θα χρειαστεί ένα BC546 για να ανάψει ένα LED είναι της τάξης των μΑ....
Η τάση για το LED θα έρθει από τον Συλλέκτη των 2Ν3055, ο οποίος θα έχει πάντα μεγαλύτερη τάση από ότι ο Εκπομπός, βάλε και την πτώση τάσης στην δίοδο σε σειρά (και την αντίσταση 0.1Ω), θα έχεις τα 1-2V που χρειάζεται το LED για να ανάψει.

Αν δεν παίξει το κύκλωμα αυτό, θα πρέπει να μπει τελεστικός (ή συγκριτής ακόμα καλύτερα)...



*Εννοείτε ότι το πιν 2 θα ενώνεται και με το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα όπως πριν, απλά θα προσθέσεις το κομμάτι του LED....

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

Γιάννη για μια άλλη φορά ευχαριστώ πολύ πως γίνεται ο περιορισμός του ρεύματος το έχω καταλάβει από τις πρώτες αναλύσεις που είχες γράψει, το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν έχω βομβητή που να δουλεύει σε χαμηλή τάση κάτω από τα 6-7 βολτ δεν δουλεύει, να υποθέσω ότι διαφορά δυναμικού μεταξύ τάσης εισόδου και εξόδου θα είναι λίγα βολτ κατά τη διάρκεια του περιορισμού βέβαια.
 Παρατήρησα ότι κατά το περιορισμό έχω μια πτώση τάσης και χωρίς φορτίο ιδιαίτερα πάνω από τα 25 βολτ να υποθέσω ότι λειτουργεί ο περιορισμός στη λίγη κατανάλωση  γύρω στα 30ma που έχει χωρίς φορτίο.

----------


## selectronic

Ναι έτσι δουλεύει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος, ρίχνει την τάση εξόδου όσο χρειάζεται ώστε να μην ξεπεράσει το ρεύμα την Χ τιμή.
Αν θες buzzer θα χρειαστεί να κάνεις κύκλωμα ολόκληρο, είναι και στο θετικό η αντίσταση/δίοδος που δυσκολεύει τα πράγματα...

----------


## 744

> Παρατήρησα ότι κατά το περιορισμό έχω μια πτώση τάσης και χωρίς φορτίο ιδιαίτερα πάνω από τα 25 βολτ να υποθέσω ότι λειτουργεί ο περιορισμός στη λίγη κατανάλωση  γύρω στα 30ma που έχει χωρίς φορτίο.



Αυτό δεν είναι σωστό. Περιορισμό ρεύματος επιτυγχάνεις όταν ξεπεράσεις το ρυθμισμένο ρεύμα φορτίου, επιδρώντας στην οδήγηση του τρανζίστορ εξόδου.

Αν σου ρίχνει την τάση ο περιοριστής ρεύματος, χωρίς φορτίο, απλά και μόνο ανεβάζοντας τάση εξόδου, κάτι δεν λειτουργεί σωστά.

Μήπως όμως, απλά δεν φτάνει η τάση από την γέφυρα?

----------


## selectronic

Ναι σωστά το λέει ο 744, αν έχεις πτώση τάσης με μικρό φορτίο σε μεγάλη τάση γράψε τι μετρήσεις έχεις, πχ "ρυθμίζω την Vout στα 28.0V αλλά όταν βάζω 140mA φορτίο η τάση πέφτει στα 27.4V ενώ η τάση στα πιν 2-3 είναι μόνο 340mV" για να καταλάβουμε κι εμείς τι συμβαίνει.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Να διευκρινήσω πτώση τάσης έχω όταν ρυθμίσω τον περιοριστή ρεύματος στο τέρμα και όχι απότομα δηλαδή πλησιάζοντας (στο τέρμα) αρχίζει να κόβει χωρίς φορτίο πάντα κάτω απο τα 20 βόλτ κόβει έλάχιστα 50-100mv, ο περιορισμός ρεύματος δουλεύει καλά με ρεύμα 1Α δοκίμασα παραπάνω φορτίο δεν έβαλα γιατί έχω 1 εξόδου βάλει. Η τάση μεταξύ των 2&3 πιν χωρίς φορτίο ήταν στα 150-200mv στο τέρμα το ποτ. ρεύματος (πλήρης περιορισμός)  η τάση έφτανε τα 500mv  με φορτίο έφτανε τα 600-700mv,έβαλα ένα τρανζ bc 546 και οδήγησα ένα λέντ, απο τη μεση και προς το τέλος το ποτ. έντασης άρχιζε αμυδρά να ανάβει το λεντ και στο τέρμα άναβε σχεδόν στο full, το λεντ λειτουργούσε κανονικά με φορτίο και αναλόγως που ήταν ρυθμισμένο το ρεύμα εξόδου απο αμυδρό ή καθολου άναβε κανονικά όταν δούλευε ο περιορισμός, βομβητής 12V στη θέση του λεντ δεν δούλεψε κατανάλωση λέντ μαζί με την αντισταση 30mv σε πλήρη περιορισμό.

----------


## 744

Όταν λες χωρίς φορτίο, υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού σου μια αντίσταση μόνιμα συνδεμένη. Σωστά? Αν μπορείς ξεκόλησέ την και μέτρα την τιμή της.

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Όταν λες χωρίς φορτίο, υποθέτω ότι υπάρχει στην έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού σου μια αντίσταση μόνιμα συνδεμένη. Σωστά? Αν μπορείς ξεκόλησέ την και μέτρα την τιμή της.



Σωστά υπάρχει μια αντίσταση στην έξοδο 1ΚΩ 2WATT.

----------


## 744

Αυτό σημαίνει ότι και χωρίς φορτίο όπως λες, στην πραγματικότητα για το τροφοδοτικό σου υπάρχει φορτίο, και στα 25 volt όπου παρατήρησες πτώση της τάσης εξόδου, το ρεύμα θα είναι 25/1000=0,025Α ή 25mA.

Αυτό το ρεύμα φαίνεται όπως το περιγράφεις να αναγκάζει τον περιοριστή σου να ενεργοποιηθεί και να αρχίζει να μειώνει την τάση εξόδου. Την στιγμή αυτή, το ποτενσιόμετρο της ρύθμισης ρεύματος είναι στο min ή στο max? Και επειδή το min / max είναι σχετικό με το πως το καταλαβαίνει κανείς, θα ήταν μεγάλος κόπος να μας κάνεις το τωρινό σχέδιο του τροφοδοτικού σου?

----------


## 744

Στο τροφοδοτικό του Ελέκτορ η αντίσταση φορτίου είναι συνδεμένη αμέσως μετά τα pass τρανζίστορ και πριν την μέτρηση ρεύματος εξόδου. Με αποτέλεσμα το ρεύμα εξόδου να ρυθμίζεται σχεδόν από τα 0mA μέχρι το μέγιστο. Ένα από τα πολλά + στο κύκλωμα αυτό.

Στην δική σου περίπτωση η ρύθμιση θα είναι από (Vout/1000) και πάνω η ελάχιστη ρύθμιση.

Αλλα και πάλι μάλλον κάτι δεν λειτουργεί σωστά στο δικό σου κύκλωμα.

----------


## selectronic

Η "μεγάλη" δίοδος σε σειρά με την αντίσταση 0.1Ω έχει ακόμα και με μηδέν (ή με μόνο την 1ΚΩ/2W) φορτίο στην έξοδο, περίπου 600mV πτώση τάσης στα άκρα της.
Το LM723 ξεκινάει τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στα περίπου 600mV (πιν 2-3), οπότε είναι λογικό να ενεργοποιείτε ο περιορισμός (που ρίχνει την τάση εξόδου) όταν γυρνάς το pot στο τέρμα (ή κοντά στο τέρμα) ακόμα και χωρίς φορτίο.
Γι' αυτό είναι εκεί η δίοδος, για να κατεβαίνει η ελάχιστη τιμή του περιορισμού ρεύματος κοντά στα μηδέν Αμπέρ.
_Αν έχω καταλάβει καλά_ αυτό συμβαίνει.  :Unsure: 

Αν πχ έβαζες μία Schottky δίοδο με σταθερή Vf=300mV, τότε το κατώτερο σημείο του περιορισμού ρεύματος θα ήταν _χοντρικά_:
600mV που θες στα πιν 2-3, μείον 300mV από δίοδο = 300mV στην αντίσταση (που σημαίνει 3Α για 0.1Ω) άρα 3Α το ελάχιστο!
Αν δεν έβαζες καθόλου δίοδο τότε θα έπρεπε όλα τα 600mV να έρθουν από την αντίσταση, που σημαίνει 6Α το ελάχιστο...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Aυτό που λες στη πρώτη παράγραφο νομίζω κι' εγώ Γιάννη γι' αυτό και έχω μεγαλύτερη πτώση στη μεγαλύτερη τάση=περισσότερα mA, πάντως ο κόφτης λειτουργεί κανονικά και στις χαμηλές τάσεις θα ήθελα ηχητική ένδειξη  αλλά ο βομβητής θα αρχίσει να ηχεί στον μεγάλο περιορισμό ιδιαίτερα στη μεγαλύτερη τάση η μεταβλητή φωτεινότητα του led μου αρεσει σαν ιδέα θα είναι ένδειξη οτι ο περιορισμός είναι ενεργοποιημένος σε πολύ μικρή ένταση που αν την υπερβεί θα ανάψει κανονικά. Γιάννη 744 δεν έχω κάνει καμιά αλλαγή στο σχέδιο μόνο ένα τρανζιστοράκι bc 546 με βάση και εκπομπό στα πιν 2και 3 αντίστοιχα του 723 και απο τον συλλέκτη του οδηγώ το led .

----------


## 744

Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τον ρόλο της διόδου σε σειρά με την αντίσταση. Δεν νομίζω να μπήκε για ρύθμιση ρεύματος από 0. Ίσως για θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση ή προστασία από ανάστροφη τάση αν βάλεις καμιά μπαταρία στην έξοδο και η τάση στο τροφοδοτικό είναι χαμηλότερη ή και με σβηστό τροφοδοτικό.

Προσωπικά προτιμώ σκέτη αντίσταση και το μέγιστο ρεύμα να το ορίζω από την τιμή της αντίστασης ή από το κέρδος του τελεστικού που μπορεί να υπάρχει (όχι εδώ προφανώς).

Όσο για LED/Buzzer κλπ, νομίζω ότι στο pin 13 του 723 βγαίνει ο συλλέκτης του τρανζίστορ του 723 για το ρεύμα. Μήπως να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε αντί για ένα ακόμα παράλληλα από έξω?

----------


## selectronic

> Ακόμα δεν έχω καταλάβει τον ρόλο της διόδου σε σειρά με την αντίσταση. Δεν νομίζω να μπήκε για ρύθμιση ρεύματος από 0. Ίσως για θερμοκρασιακή αντιστάθμιση ή προστασία από ανάστροφη τάση αν βάλεις καμιά μπαταρία στην έξοδο και η τάση στο τροφοδοτικό είναι χαμηλότερη ή και με σβηστό τροφοδοτικό.
> 
> Προσωπικά προτιμώ σκέτη αντίσταση και το μέγιστο ρεύμα να το ορίζω από την τιμή της αντίστασης ή από το κέρδος του τελεστικού που μπορεί να υπάρχει (όχι εδώ προφανώς).
> Αν δεν υπήρχε η δίοδος, πως θα μπορούσες να περιορίσεις το ρεύμα (έτσι όπως είναι το κύκλωμα) στα πχ 1Α? Που θα έβρισκες ~600mV όταν η τάση στην 0.1Ω θα ήταν μόνο ~100mV? Να βάλεις μεγαλύτερης τιμής αντίσταση δεν γίνεται γιατί στα 3-5-10Α οι απώλειες και η πτώση τάσης θα ήταν γελοίες.
> Το παλιό κύκλωμα που είχε επιλέξει ο φίλος (όπως και πολλά άλλα) το έκανε "κλέβοντας" ~600mV από την Vref του 723 μέσω διαιρέτη τάσης κτλ, καλύτερη λύση ΙΜΗΟ...
> Όσο για το σκέτη αντίσταση (και low-side), αυτή είναι η πεπατημένη, σχεδόν έτσι το κάνουν τα περισσότερα τροφοδοτικά (συνήθως με τελεστικό).
> 
> Όσο για LED/Buzzer κλπ, νομίζω ότι στο pin 13 του 723 βγαίνει ο συλλέκτης του τρανζίστορ του 723 για το ρεύμα. Μήπως να το χρησιμοποιήσουμε αντί για ένα ακόμα παράλληλα από έξω?



Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της διόδου και ότι το έχει αναφέρει κάπου στο thread του τροφοδοτικού ο Γρηγόρης, θα ρίξω μια ματιά και στις 33 σελίδες να σιγουρευτώ.

Μία λύση θα ήταν να βάλεις το σετ αντίσταση 0.1Ω/δίοδος στα "μηδέν Βολτ" της εξόδου αντί στην θετική μεριά, στο μυαλό μου δεν βλέπω κάποιο πρόβλημα εφόσον η ένωση με την γη παραμείνει στα μηδέν Βολτ της εξόδου (αντίσταση/δίοδος μεταξύ πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης και γης) αλλά δώσε μου λίγο χρόνο να το σκεφτώ καλύτερα...
Έτσι θα μπορείς κάπως πιο εύκολα να βάλεις buzzer κτλ, θα έχεις μία τάση 0-600mV σε σχέση με την γη οπότε δεν θα χρειαστεί τελεστικός/συγκριτής κτλ, μόνο ένα τρανζίστορ πάλι και μία τροφοδοσία πχ 12V για το buzzer που θα την φτιάξεις από την τάση του πυκνωτή εξομάλυνσης.

Θα το παλέψω λίγο στο μυαλό μου μετά το φαγητό και θα βάλω σχέδιο (αν δουλέψει σωστά τουλάχιστον στο Proteus)...

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Πάντως αυτό που θα έκανα εγώ θα ήταν να έχω το buzzer να ηχεί λίγο πριν την ενεργοποίηση του ορίου ως ειδοποίηση ότι πλησιάζει στο όριο ..... 
Υ.Γ. Βάλτε κάπου εδώ κοντά και το σχέδιο υλοποίησης, βαριέμαι να το ψάχνω κάθε φορά σε ποια σελίδα βρίσκεται ....

----------


## 744

Με τόση ταλαιπωρία, καλύτερα να κάνεις το τροφοδοτικό του Ελέκτορ και να τελειώνεις. Τα έχει όλα, τα κάνει όλα και δουλεύει σωστά.

Και αν θέλεις να έχεις μικρές ψύκτρες και λίγες απώλειες στα pass, δώσαμε λύση και για αυτό με κύκλωμα που παρακολουθεί τάση εξόδου και ρυθμίζει την φόρτιση των πυκνωτών, ώστε να έχει μια διαφορά περίπου 5 vοlt ανόρθωση με έξοδο.

----------


## selectronic

Το αρχικό σχέδιο είναι αυτό.

Λογικά δουλεύει το προηγούμενο που είπα, να μπει το σετ αντίσταση/δίοδος στα μηδέν Βολτ αντί στην θετική πλευρά, το LM723 θα "αιωρείται" (floating στα Ελληνικά?) στην πτώση τάσης αντίστασης/διόδου (όπως κάνει το Velleman K7200 με το IC2 LM723 που είναι το κομμάτι CV) οπότε θα μετράει σωστά την τάση εξόδου χωρίς να λαμβάνει υπόψιν την πτώση τάσης αντίστασης/διόδου, οπότε όλα καλά, όταν πχ ρυθμίζεις την τάση εξόδου χωρίς φορτίο στα 12.0V και βάλεις φορτίο, δεν θα πέφτει η τάση παρόλο την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση/δίοδο.
Στο Proteus τουλάχιστον δουλεύει σωστά... :/
https://i.imgur.com/2js57E8.gif

Οπότε το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις μετά είναι να φτιάξεις μία "aux" ας πούμε τάση για το buzzer ή ότι άλλο θες και να βάλεις πάλι ένα μικρό τρανζιστοράκι στα πιν 2-3, στα ~600mV θα άγει και θα ενεργοποιεί το buzzer, relay, LED, ότι θες.
https://i.imgur.com/nbZBZqn.gif

Η έξοδος του τροφοδοτικού είναι γειωμένη όπως στο αρχικό σχέδιο ("μηδέν Βολτ" ενώνονται με την γη), οπότε ότι ίσχυε πριν ισχύει και τώρα όσον αναφορά αυτό.
Προσωπικά προτιμώ αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς υπάρχει απομόνωση με τον μετ/στη, να έχω την έξοδο του τροφοδοτικού floating σε σχέση με την γη, έτσι μπορείς πάντα να την γειώσεις αν χρειαστεί κάπου αλλά έχεις και την ευελιξία της απομονωμένης τάσης, αλλά αυτό είναι δική μου προσωπική προτίμηση και εγώ είμαι ένας άσχετος ερασιτέχνης noob...


Πάντως η δίοδος σε σειρά είναι πρόβλημα, ιδιαίτερα σε 10-20Α ρεύμα εξόδου μιλάμε για ΜΕΓΑΛΕΣ απώλειες και θερμότητα...
Το καλύτερο θα ήταν να μπει ένας τελεστικός και μία σκέτη αντίσταση πχ πάλι 0.1Ω που θα αναλαμβάνει να μετράει (low-side) το ρεύμα εξόδου και να σκανδαλίζει το πιν 2 του 723:
Ο (rail-to-rail για να μην χρειαστεί αρνητική τροφοδοσία) τελεστικός έχει στην μία του είσοδο την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση (πχ 0-300mV για 0.1Ω και 3Α max) και στην άλλη είσοδο έχεις ένα TL431 να βγάζει 300mV και ένα pot για 0-300mV, η έξοδος του τελεστικού πηγαίνει στο πιν 2 και ΤΕΛΟΣ!
Έτσι θα γλυτώσεις την δίοδο και τις απώλειές της, μπορείς ακόμα να βάλεις και μικρότερη αντίσταση "shunt" για 20Α (για 3-4Α max δεν είναι τίποτα 1-2W).
Αυτό κάνουν σχεδόν όλα τα τροφοδοτικά με τελεστικούς, low-side current sensing με αντίσταση shunt μερικών mΩ μέσω τελεστικού (πχ το κλασσικό 3Α που βρίσκεις από Κίνα)...





> Με τόση ταλαιπωρία, καλύτερα να κάνεις το τροφοδοτικό  του Ελέκτορ και να τελειώνεις. Τα έχει όλα, τα κάνει όλα και δουλεύει  σωστά.
> 
> Και αν θέλεις να έχεις μικρές ψύκτρες και λίγες απώλειες στα pass,  δώσαμε λύση και για αυτό με κύκλωμα που παρακολουθεί τάση εξόδου και  ρυθμίζει την φόρτιση των πυκνωτών, ώστε να έχει μια διαφορά περίπου 5  vοlt ανόρθωση με έξοδο.



+1000, αλλά φτάσαμε τις 20 σελίδες για να δουλέψει ένα "απλό" κύκλωμα με μόνο ένα LM723, οπότε ίσως για αρχή κάτι απλό να είναι το καλύτερο....

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

Σόρρυ για τις μικροπαρεμβάσεις μου αλλά εχω φτιάξει τα άλλα τροφοδοτικά ( εκτός από της Velleman κι αυτό ) και δουλεύουν τόσο όσο λένε κι οι υπόλοιποι που τα δοκίμασαν. Για αυτό έχω κάνει την πλακέτα αλλά βαρέθηκα να την δοκιμάσω, κάποια στιγμή μπορεί να γίνει. Γιαυτό είμαι λίγο "χαμένος"..... Έχω διαβάσει σχεδόν όλα τα σχόλια και προβλήματα που κυκλοφορούν κι έχω μείνει "ενεός" ....

----------


## 744

> +1000, αλλά φτάσαμε τις 20 σελίδες για να δουλέψει ένα "απλό" κύκλωμα με μόνο ένα LM723, οπότε ίσως για αρχή κάτι απλό να είναι το καλύτερο....



Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει πλακέτα ο ταλαιπωρημένος φίλος μας, έχει υλικά αμφίβολης εμπιστοσύνης και ένα ράστερ που κάνει δεν κάνει επαφή. Με όλα αυτά απορώ πως φτάσαμε ως εδώ!

----------


## selectronic

> ...Νομίζω ότι αυτός είναι ο ρόλος της διόδου και ότι το έχει αναφέρει κάπου στο thread του τροφοδοτικού ο Γρηγόρης, θα ρίξω μια ματιά και στις 33 σελίδες να σιγουρευτώ...



Λοιπόν μόλις διάβασα και τα 300+ ποστ του thread "ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ 0-30V 0-20A" και το μόνο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι δεν το έχει αναφέρει ποτέ ο Γρηγόρης ότι η δίοδος είναι για να κατεβαίνει ο περιορισμός ρεύματος σε χαμηλή τιμή, αλλά ούτε το έχει διαψεύσει κιόλας...  :Unsure: 

Αναφορές στο θέμα:
*κάποια ποστ δεν είναι ολόκληρα αλλά μπορείτε να πατήσετε στα βελάκια για να δείτε ολόκληρο το κείμενο

#12




> ...Α και μηπως θα μπορουσες να κανεις μια περιγραφη πως δουλευει το αμπεραζ κοντρολ????...



#15




> ...Αφού ο Γρηγόρης θα λείψει, ας απαντήσω εγώ. Αν κάνω λάθος διορθώστε με!
> 
> Το 723 όταν "δεί" στα πιν 2 και 3 τάση μεγαλύτερη απο 0,7V (νομίζω) αρχίζει και μειώνει την τάση εξόδου, (πιν 10) που μειώνει την τάση στην βάση του οδηγού τρανζίστορ και αυτό με την σειρά του, μειώνει την τάση στις βάσεις των τρανζίστορ ισχύος εξόδου.
> 
> Η τάση που πρέπει να οδηγηθέι στα πιν 2 και 3 δημιουργείται απο μια αντίσταση πολύ μικρής τιμής (0,15Ω 10W). Η συγκεκριμένη τιμή της αντίστασης θα έχει μια πτώση τάσης 150mV για κάθε ένα Αμπερ (εδώ ο Moutoulos έχει βάλει και μια δίοδο ισχύος σε σειρά, δεν βλέπω τον λόγο... μόνο κάποια πτώση τάσης θα δημιουργεί...)
> 
> Τώρα για να μπορείς να έχεις και ρυθμιζόμενο περιορισμό ρεύματος, βάζεις και ένα ποτενσιόμετρο σε σειρά με μια αντίσταση παράλληλα για να παίρνεις κάθε φορά το ποσοστό της τάσης. Η αντίσταση σε σειρά με το ποτενσιότερο χρησιμεύει στο να μην φτάνει ο περιορισμός του ρεύματος στο άπειρο καθώς όταν το 723 στα πιν 2 και 3 "δει" βραχυκύκλωμα, δηλαδή μηδενική τάση, δεν θα περιορίσει ποτέ το ρεύμα...



#16
(εδώ ο Γρηγόρης αναφέρει ότι η δίοδος είναι "για ανάστροφα ρεύματα" αλλά δεν ξέρω αν μιλάει γι' αυτή τη δίοδο ή για την 1Ν5408 που είναι παράλληλα με τα εξόδου)....




> Ήρθα . Α βρε Γιάννη ... πάντα έχεις τις σωστές απαντήσεις στην σωστή στιγμή .
> Θα εισηγηθώ να πάς στην NATIONAL ή μήπως στην TEXAS (όχι στο Τέξας) .
> 
> Λοιπόν, η δίοδος ισχύος χρησιμεύει σε περίπτωση βραχυκυκλώματος (λόγω υψηλών ρευμάτων) ή για ανάστροφα ρεύματα , όπως και η δίοδος που είναι παράλληλη με την έξοδο. Δεν το έχω δοκιμάσει χωρίς αυτήν να σου πω τι κάνει.



#50
(εδώ πάντως αναφέρει ότι μπορείς να βάλεις Schottky δίοδο που έχει χαμηλή Vf)...




> ...δεν έχει σημασία θα χρησιμοποιήσεις μια δίοδο schottky 15A, 50+ V, παίρνουν ψύκτρα, και έχουν και μικρή πτώση τάσης...




Στο #177 ο kitMAN γράφει το παρακάτω:




> Εμ για αυτό δεν σου κάνει περιορισμό. Η δίοδος χρησιμεύει στο να δημιουργηθεί αρκετή διαφορά δυναμικού, κοινώς τάση, ώστε να διεγερθεί το Ι limit του LM723. Ο mοutοulos την έβαλε αντί για μεγαλύτερη αντίσταση, έτσι ώστε να μπορεί να την μοντάρει επάνω στο ψυγείο.



Και τρία ποστ μετά στο #180 που ποστάρει ο moutoulos δεν τον διαψεύδει... :/

Επίσης σε αυτό το thead που έγραψα εγώ περί της διόδου και της πτώσης τάσης της που είναι απαραίτητη για τον περιορισμό ρεύματος στο #176, ο Γρηγόρης που πόσταρε τρία πόστ παρακάτω στο #179 δεν με διόρθωσε, υπάρχει βέβαια και η πιθανότητα να μην διάβασε όλο το ποστ μου (που ήταν ΤΕΡΑΣΤΙΟ είναι η αλήθεια)...

*Εν κατακλείδι ο Γρηγόρης ο ίδιος δεν έχει αναφέρει ποτέ ότι η δίοδος ισχύος σε σειρά με την 0.1Ω είναι για τον περιορισμό ρεύματος* αλλά εγώ αυτής της γνώμης είμαι, μπορεί όμως κάλλιστα να κάνω λάθος αφού οι γνώσεις μου είναι λιγοστές και δεν ισχυρίζομαι ότι είμαι στο ίδιο επίπεδο με τους moutoulos, 744 κτλ... :/

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Το θέμα είναι ότι δεν έχει πλακέτα ο ταλαιπωρημένος φίλος μας, έχει υλικά αμφίβολης εμπιστοσύνης και ένα ράστερ που κάνει δεν κάνει επαφή. Με όλα αυτά απορώ πως φτάσαμε ως εδώ!



Εχεις δίκιο Γιάννη αυτό το ράστερ ήταν εντελώς χάλια δεν κάνει για δοκιμές με τη παραμικρή κίνηση έβγαιναν τα υλικά ή δεν έκαναν καλή επαφή τωρα τα έχω βάλει σε μια διάτρητη που είναι για ΙC  φαίνεται στο στο ποστ 65  όσο για η μακρυά συζήτιση του θέματος για μένα ήταν πολύ ωφέλιμη για την κατανόηση λειτουργείας του σχεδίου χώρια που το έχω μάθει απ' έξω.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Εχεις δίκιο Γιάννη αυτό το ράστερ ήταν εντελώς χάλια δεν κάνει για δοκιμές με τη παραμικρή κίνηση έβγαιναν τα υλικά ή δεν έκαναν καλή επαφή τωρα τα έχω βάλει σε μια διάτρητη που είναι για ΙC  φαίνεται στο στο ποστ 65  όσο για η μακρυά συζήτιση του θέματος για μένα ήταν πολύ ωφέλιμη για την κατανόηση λειτουργείας του σχεδίου χώρια που το έχω μάθει απ' έξω.



αν το ξαναστήσεις εκ νέου, αυτή τη δίοδο σε σειρά με την Shunt (0,33 , 0,22, 0,1 ή ότι μικρή τιμή εχει ) μην τη βάλεις ή τέλος πάντων βραχυκύκλωσε τη με ένα χοντρό συρμα να δεις πως δουλεύει, μάλλον έχει γίνει λάθος (όχι ηθελημενα) αλλά βγάζει πολλά θέματα όχι μόνο σένα αλλά και σε πολλούς άλλους !!!

----------


## 744

Πάντως ο περιορισμός/έλεγχος ρεύματος που γίνεται με αντίσταση μόνο ή και με δίοδο σε σειρά με την αντίσταση δεν είναι και πολύ σωστός κατά την άποψή μου.

Γλιτώνεις ένα τελεστικό (όπως είναι στου Ελέκτορ το κύκλωμα) αλλά χάνεις αλλού (περιοχή ρύθμισης, απώλειες ενέργειας σε θερμότητα, μεταβολή σε θερμοκρασιακές αλλαγές κλπ).

Εν πάση περιπτώση, Θύμιο: Οι απαιτήσεις σου για το τροφοδοτικό ποιες είναι? Πόσο ρεύμα θέλεις στην έξοδο?

Δες και εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post907415

----------


## selectronic

> αν το ξαναστήσεις εκ νέου, αυτή τη δίοδο σε σειρά με την Shunt (0,33 , 0,22, 0,1 ή ότι μικρή τιμή εχει ) μην τη βάλεις ή τέλος πάντων βραχυκύκλωσε τη με ένα χοντρό συρμα να δεις πως δουλεύει, μάλλον έχει γίνει λάθος (όχι ηθελημενα) αλλά βγάζει πολλά θέματα όχι μόνο σένα αλλά και σε πολλούς άλλους !!!



Δημήτρη θα πρέπει να αλλάξει και την ένωση του "πάνω άκρου" του pot ρεύματος για να παίξει χωρίς αντίσταση, από το δεξί άκρο της 1.5ΚΩ που είναι στο αρχικό σχέδιο, στο αριστερό άκρο, λογικά θα παίξει έτσι και θα γλυτώσει την δίοδο όμως, σωστά το λες!

----------


## selectronic

Στο Proteus πάντως δουλεύει...
*στην προσομοίωση η πτώση τάσης Vbe του driver είναι πιο μεγάλη γιατί έχω βάλει Darlington...

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Πάντως ο περιορισμός/έλεγχος ρεύματος που γίνεται με αντίσταση μόνο ή και με δίοδο σε σειρά με την αντίσταση δεν είναι και πολύ σωστός κατά την άποψή μου.
> 
> Γλιτώνεις ένα τελεστικό (όπως είναι στου Ελέκτορ το κύκλωμα) αλλά χάνεις αλλού (περιοχή ρύθμισης, απώλειες ενέργειας σε θερμότητα, μεταβολή σε θερμοκρασιακές αλλαγές κλπ).
> 
> Εν πάση περιπτώση, Θύμιο: Οι απαιτήσεις σου για το τροφοδοτικό ποιες είναι? Πόσο ρεύμα θέλεις στην έξοδο?
> 
> -Γιάννη δεν υπάρχουν συγκεκριμένες ανάγκες ένα τροφοδοτικό απλό έως 30βόλτ 5-6Α θα ήταν αρκετό με αυτά που ασχολούμαι απλά είχα ένα κουτί ένα όργανο πίνακα έπεσε στα χέρια μου κι' ένας μ/τ 24V 2.5 - 3A και είπα να το στήσω  ταλαιπωρήθηκα με το σχέδιο που αναφέρεται στο τίτλο (0-30V 3A) δεν βγήκε και πήγα στο σχέδιο του Γρηγόρη σε μικρότερη έκδοση.
> 
> Δες και εδώ https://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/sho...l=1#post907415



 Καλώς θα δώ τι θα κάνω με την ένδειξη περιορισμού.

----------

